# Giusto una curiosità



## Diletta (7 Marzo 2014)

*Giusto una curiosità*

Prendendo spunto da una conversazione con amici propongo questo semplice scenario per avere un po' di opinioni.
Un uomo qualsiasi si sta per sposare, gli amici gli organizzano il classico addio al celibato (superato? non ne ho idea...) con tanto di divertimento finale a base di sesso (molto ovvio).
L'uomo si diverte quella notte.
Ammettendo che la sua fidanzata o già moglie lo venga a sapere, secondo voi come la potrebbe prendere?
Come se niente fosse, incazzata o dispiaciuta?
Sono ben accette altre opzioni.


----------



## sienne (7 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Prendendo spunto da una conversazione con amici propongo questo semplice scenario per avere un po' di opinioni.
> Un uomo qualsiasi si sta per sposare, gli amici gli organizzano il classico addio al celibato (superato? non ne ho idea...) con tanto di divertimento finale a base di sesso (molto ovvio).
> L'uomo si diverte quella notte.
> *Ammettendo che la sua fidanzata o già moglie lo venga a sapere*, secondo voi come la potrebbe prendere?
> ...



Ciao

perché, doveva rimanere un segreto?

Dipende dalla coppia, comunque ...


sienne


----------



## Homer (7 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Prendendo spunto da una conversazione con amici propongo questo semplice scenario per avere un po' di opinioni.
> Un uomo qualsiasi si sta per sposare, gli amici gli organizzano il classico *addio al celibato* (superato? non ne ho idea...) *con tanto di divertimento finale a base di sesso *(molto ovvio).
> L'uomo si diverte quella notte.
> Ammettendo che la sua fidanzata o già moglie lo venga a sapere, secondo voi come la potrebbe prendere?
> ...



Da quando all'addio al celibato c'è anche sesso?? Non ci sono più gli addii di una volta.....:rotfl::rotfl:

A parte gli scherzi, io mi incazzerei a mina se, la mia futura moglie, scopasse all'addio al nubilato prima del matrimonio. Va bene la festa goliardica, ma a tutto c'è un limite.....(già cornuta prima di sposarsi :rotfl::rotfl

Non è che dopo il matrimonio non hai più possibilità di divertirti con altre donne, questo forum insegna......:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2014)

se vi sembra normale cominciare una vita di coppia in questo modo


----------



## sienne (7 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se vi sembra normale cominciare una vita di coppia in questo modo



Ciao 

ahhh, questo concetto di normalità ... 
dove inizia e dove finisce ... 

Se entrambi si sposano, basando però la coppia in un certo modo,
perché lei dovrebbe rimanerci male? Forse non lo ha appeso alla 
grande campana, perché loro vivono il modus della loro coppia 
in modo intimo ... e per non doversi spiegare ad altri ... 
Questa è la loro normalità ... se così fosse ... 

Possibile, sarebbe ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ahhh, questo concetto di normalità ...
> dove inizia e dove finisce ...
> ...


comincia e finisce con quello che penso io, altrimenti già sappiamo che tutto dipende.
che tis sposi a fare se hai bisogno del'ultimol desiderio del condannato


----------



## sienne (7 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> comincia e finisce con quello che penso io, altrimenti già sappiamo che tutto dipende.
> che tis sposi a fare se hai bisogno del'ultimol desiderio del condannato



Ciao

mah, era per dire, che Diletta non ha dato elementi,
per discutere. Secondo me, se fosse un mio compagno,
per direttissima a quel paese lo manderei ... 

Mi sembra chiaro. Come la penso si sa ... 

Ma loro? Perché dovrei dare un'opinione, 
se non so ... praticamente nulla? ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*Bè*



Diletta ha detto:


> Prendendo spunto da una conversazione con amici propongo questo semplice scenario per avere un po' di opinioni.
> Un uomo qualsiasi si sta per sposare, gli amici gli organizzano il classico addio al celibato (superato? non ne ho idea...) con tanto di divertimento finale a base di sesso (molto ovvio).
> L'uomo si diverte quella notte.
> Ammettendo che la sua fidanzata o già moglie lo venga a sapere, secondo voi come la potrebbe prendere?
> ...


Bè io capirei che non è la donna per me.


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mah, era per dire, che Diletta non ha dato elementi,
> per discutere. Secondo me, se fosse un mio compagno,
> ...


comunque non potresti dare la loro opinione .ad ogni buon conto queste feste di addio al nubilato e celibato a volte sono becere e squallide


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Prendendo spunto da una conversazione con amici propongo questo semplice scenario per avere un po' di opinioni.
> Un uomo qualsiasi si sta per sposare, gli amici gli organizzano il classico addio al celibato (superato? non ne ho idea...) con tanto di divertimento finale a base di sesso (molto ovvio).
> L'uomo si diverte quella notte.
> Ammettendo che la sua fidanzata o già moglie lo venga a sapere, secondo voi come la potrebbe prendere?
> ...



A) lo manda a fanculo senza manco dirglielo.

B) lo manda a fanculo dicendolo a lui e tutti i comparetti di festa comprensivo di familiari.

C) gli fa sapere che anche lei andrà a farsi una scopata per divertimento. Per poi mandarlo a fanculo lo stesso. 

Queste le mie opzioni.


----------



## sienne (7 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque non potresti dare la loro opinione .ad ogni buon conto queste feste di addio al nubilato e celibato a volte sono becere e squallide



Ciao 

allora, non ho capito nulla ... mannaggia.

Lei chiede, non come la prenderemmo noi,
ma la moglie o fidanzata ... ma se non so chi è ... 
Cosa dovrei dire? ... 

Scusa non ho capito proprio nulla ... 

Queste feste, neanche le conosco. 
Ne ho solo sentito parlare, ma mai uno di chi conosco,
ha fatto delle feste così ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> allora, non ho capito nulla ... mannaggia.
> 
> ...


e che caspita ne possiamo sapere?
ciao


----------



## sienne (7 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e che caspita ne possiamo sapere?
> ciao



Ciao

ok ... appunto ... :rotfl::rotfl:


sienne


----------



## JON (7 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Prendendo spunto da una conversazione con amici propongo questo semplice scenario per avere un po' di opinioni.
> Un uomo qualsiasi si sta per sposare, gli amici gli organizzano il classico addio al celibato (superato? non ne ho idea...) con tanto di divertimento finale a base di sesso (molto ovvio).
> L'uomo si diverte quella notte.
> Ammettendo che la sua fidanzata o già moglie lo venga a sapere, secondo voi come la potrebbe prendere?
> ...


Se lei non se lo aspettava, direi quantomeno incazzata. Cioè ti fidanzi con uno così, poi scopri che è cosa.

Però, ad onor del vero, se di punto in bianco scopri una cosa del genere, solitamente, non è che ti cade dal cielo li per li.
 Certi segnali arrivano sempre prima e di solito viaggiano con le prime impressioni che riceviamo dalla persona stessa. Che poi per "amore" tendiamo a metterci i paraocchi è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Prendendo spunto da una conversazione con amici propongo questo semplice scenario per avere un po' di opinioni.
> Un uomo qualsiasi si sta per sposare, gli amici gli organizzano il classico addio al celibato (superato? non ne ho idea...) con tanto di divertimento finale a base di sesso (molto ovvio).
> L'uomo si diverte quella notte.
> Ammettendo che la sua fidanzata o già moglie lo venga a sapere, secondo voi come la potrebbe prendere?
> ...


Intanto perché tenere segreta questa cosa? E poi ma ci sono ancora addii a nubilato o celibato? Mi incazzerei se mi viene detto subito no... Se viene nascosto si... E non perchè ha trombato con illustre sconosciuta ma proprio per voler tenere nascosta la situazione... Quello che mi oreoccuperebbe semmai ma era sobrio e il cappottino lo ha messo.. Cacchio questo si da verificare


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2014)

ma quelli , ad esempio, che come lothar e il conte pensano che l'unico matrimonio valido sia  quello religioso, primadi un sacramento non dovrebbero ritirarsi a meditare con coscienza e rigore?
dico una barzelletta?
ma così dovrebbe ben essere , altro che donne nude
pentitevi tutti


----------



## free (7 Marzo 2014)

in linea generale spero che un uomo che desideri sposarsi non aspetti l'ultima notte per chiudere con le avventure, nel senso che ci avrà pensato già prima
oppure, se invece ritiene che il suo matrimonio sarà aperto alle avventure, continuerà così e quindi la festa non ha molto significato, piuttosto bisogna vedere se la futura moglie lo sa e che ne pensa
comunque io ne rimarrei molto delusa e mi sembrerebbe pure uno sfigato


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma quelli , ad esempio, che come lothar e il conte pensano che l'unico matrimonio valido sia  quello religioso, primadi un sacramento non dovrebbero ritirarsi a meditare con coscienza e rigore?
> dico una barzelletta?
> ma così dovrebbe ben essere , altro che donne nude
> pentitevi tutti


Minerva,quello del conte ti sembra un matrimonio valido?si sono traditi prima,durante e dopo....!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Minerva,quello del conte ti sembra un matrimonio valido?si sono traditi prima,durante e dopo....!


Sta sicuro che se se va in separazion
El vale eccome se el vale...

Co se toca i schei tutto vale...

Coi schei se fa tuto...


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2014)

*Facocerismo*

Ma..... chissà se il matrimonio dell'amica di Diletta è ancora poco poco lontano e se questa vuole anche proporre una propria festa di addio al celibato.

Io sono disponibile per uscire fuori dalla torta.


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*Si*

Si, se ti metti un cazzo finto....:rotfl:


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2014)

Penserei:
1) questa persona non ha capito un cazzo del significato del matrimonio
2) questa persona non ha capito un cazzo di quello che voglio io
3) questa persona mi fa pena


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2014)

Stronzo! almeno risparmiano sulla grandezza della torta! :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*Ma*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Stronzo! almeno risparmiano sulla grandezza della torta! :singleeye:


A questo punto esci dalla torta di culo...tanto sei abituato....


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2014)

A farmelo baciare.:up:


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> A farmelo baciare.:up:


Inizia sempre tutto con un bacio poi......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Inizia sempre tutto con un bacio poi......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:coglione:


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sta sicuro che se se va in separazion
> El vale eccome se el vale...
> 
> Co se toca i schei tutto vale...
> ...


ma porca miseria, perché non sei qui a parlarci della forza e della potenza di un sacramento se davvero ci credi?
stai a spernacchiare noi miseri infedeli (nel senso religioso ) e perdi un'occasione per esprimre l'idea di un sacramento così speciale da dare a due persone la sublime responsabilità di esserne artefici loro stessi  .


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Prendendo spunto da una conversazione con amici propongo questo semplice scenario per avere un po' di opinioni.
> Un uomo qualsiasi si sta per sposare, gli amici gli organizzano il classico addio al celibato (superato? non ne ho idea...) con tanto di divertimento finale a base di sesso (molto ovvio).
> L'uomo si diverte quella notte.
> Ammettendo che la sua fidanzata o già moglie lo venga a sapere, secondo voi come la potrebbe prendere?
> ...


Sai a me sembra che comunque vada sono dei riti sociali no?
Non so da voi
Ma da noi nulla la sposa deve sapere dell'addio al celibato dello sposo, ma nulla lo sposo sa di cosa fa all'addio al celibato la futura sposa no?

Ah i bei tempi andati della Ius primae noctis...


La moglie dovrebbe prenderla come na goliardia...

Bon ora ti faccio una confidenza
Se un promesso sposo è tutto giovine e innamorato
non riesce a ciulare con la moana che gli hanno pagato gli amici per l'addio al nubilato...
E il divertimento degli amici è proprio vedere sto qua in preda di lei no?

Se invece il nostro eroe concepisce l'addio al celibato come il gran finale di una vita da ciavadore extra
Si dirà ecco qui: il gran finale...domani smetto...

Ma poi passati i fumi del matrimonio
ben presto tristezza e noia recheran le ore...

E si dirà
spetta che zompetti qua qualche gallina...compiacente...


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma porca miseria, perché non sei qui a parlarci della forza e della potenza di un sacramento se davvero ci credi?
> stai a spernacchiare noi miseri infedeli (nel senso religioso ) e perdi un'occasione per esprimre l'idea di un sacramento così speciale da dare a due persone la sublime responsabilità di esserne artefici loro stessi  .


Ma il conte si è sposato per mero interesse,idem sua moglie.Che cosa vuoi che ti venga a dire?se credevano entrambi nella forza e nella potenza di quel sacramento non si sarebbero traditi, prima durante e dopo o no?Sono entrambi al corrente delle corna che hanno,per loro il matrimonio è un contratto d'affitto,sta bene a loro , sta bene a tutti!Se ne fai una questione di coerenza,vabbè....lasciamo stare.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma porca miseria, perché non sei qui a parlarci della forza e della potenza di un sacramento se davvero ci credi?
> stai a spernacchiare noi miseri infedeli (nel senso religioso ) e perdi un'occasione per esprimre l'idea di un sacramento così speciale da dare a due persone la sublime responsabilità di esserne artefici loro stessi  .


Perchè dovrei?
Dicono di non dare le perle ai porci.
E di non parlare a vanvara delle cose sacre.

Non lo faccio perchè tu lo svillaneresti.

Non ci sono parole per spiegare le cose spirituali.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Marzo 2014)

*no*

io non mi incazzerei ma non lo farei mai a mia volta, perche gli spogliarellisti mi fanno abbastanza schifo, sia di attitude che di fisico....per cui....
sicuramente lo prenderei per il culo a vita, questo si...troppo banale e scontato....un po un cliche'....
ma....come dice sienne sta alla coppia....dipende.
comuqnue nemmeno io sapevo che fosse cosi ovvio il sesso all addio al celibato...


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè dovrei?
> Dicono di non dare le perle ai porci.
> E di non parlare a vanvara delle cose sacre.
> 
> ...


Ma no,non essere timido.Descrivici questa tua spiritualità,il tuo modo di credere al sacramento del matrimonio,che  eri sposato con tua moglie e frequentavi la tua ex di cui eri perdutamente ancora invaghito,dai che voglio capire.:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no,non essere timido.Descrivici questa tua spiritualità,il tuo modo di credere al sacramento del matrimonio,che  eri sposato con tua moglie e frequentavi la tua ex di cui eri perdutamente ancora invaghito,dai che voglio capire.:rotfl:


Ho sempre condiviso tutto con mia moglie 
il problema ex.
Fin da quando ci conoscemmo.

Non ne ero invaghito
avevo solo maldigerito il rospo che lei mi avesse lasciato
in quel modo

Giurandomi che mai sarebbe tornata indietro con il suo ex
che aveva lasciato perchè la tradiva.

Invece è tornata indietro e lo ha sposato.

Per poi tornare in cerca di me.

Vediamo che cosa capisci tu...


----------



## tullio (7 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> in linea generale spero che un uomo che desideri sposarsi non aspetti l'ultima notte per chiudere con le avventure, nel senso che ci avrà pensato già prima (...) comunque io ne rimarrei molto delusa e mi sembrerebbe pure uno sfigato


Immaginiamo una cosa goliardica, del tipo ci sono tanti amici, alcol, e delle signorine per qualche motivo disponibili anche se, all'inizio, non è chiarissimo disponibili sino a che punto. Battute, barzellette da caserma, musica, l'emozione e i timori del passo che si compie: insomma uno è un po' stralunato.  E' implicito che tutto quel che accade in quella serata rimarrà tra "amici". Arriva una signorina e ti coccola un poco, si siede sulle tue gambe, si agita si strofina e la cosa produce un effetto. Solo che qesta signorina non è nessuno. Non la vedrai mai più, non la sentirai mai più, non avrai mai la possibilità di conoscerla, di parlarle. E naturalmente sai che a quella signorina non interessa nulla di te. Diciamo che un attimo allunghi le mani, non fosse che per rispettare gli amici che si aspettano questo. Ma vuoi avere un rapporto sessuale con lei? Se te lo avessero proposto la mattina forse ti saresti addirittura offeso. Sorridi, le dai una pacca sul sedere, anche questa non perché ti piaccia ma perché rimarrebbero tutti male se non accadesse, e la fai alzare. E la preghi di far andare su di giri il tuo migliore amico non sposato con la battuta che, poverino, non ha altro modo che le feste di addio al celibato per vedere un poco di donne. E naturalmente racconti tutto a tua moglie per riderne insieme. Gli amici sono importanti, importantissimi, e se si aspettano un poco di gioco il gioco va fatto. Ma come puoi desiderare un'altra donna in quei giorni? Le accadesse qualcosa non sfigato, forse, ma certo sarebbe un gesto tristissimo e patetico. Non sta finendo la mia vita, sta cominciando ad un altro livello. Poi le cose potranno anche andar male, capita, come sappiamo qui, ma in quel momento...come faccio a pensare ad una donna che non è nulla per me?
Proviamo il contrario (che conosco solo per sentito dire): ci sono varie amiche, alcol, musica, qualche bel ragazzo. Si scherza, si ride, si parla di sesso, un tipo bello si strofina, fa coccole alla futura sposa, e magari le risveglia i sensi. Le amiche si aspettano il gioco. Lei combinerà qualcosa con questo tipo? Ma anche qui quell'umo è nulla. Se la ragazza combinasse qualcosa sarebbe davvero triste. 
Più che la gelosia, in entrambi i casi, sarebbe la delusione a impedire di rispettare l'altra persona. Posso capire (siamo qui, in questo forum!) che una persona possa prendere una sbandata per un altra persona e mettere a rischio/crisi il matrimonio, imponendo magari un nuovo equilibrio dei rapporti. Ma traformare il tutto in una triste banalità renderebbe ai miei occhi chi ha rotto il patto come una persona triste, piccola.
Fare una cosa del genere è come raccattare in auto una prostituta lungo la strada... uno squallore che rivelerebbe solo la mia incapacità di rimediare una donna vera.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Prendendo spunto da una conversazione con amici propongo questo semplice scenario per avere un po' di opinioni.
> Un uomo qualsiasi si sta per sposare, gli amici gli organizzano il classico addio al celibato (superato? non ne ho idea...) con tanto di divertimento finale a base di sesso (molto ovvio).
> L'uomo si diverte quella notte.
> Ammettendo che la sua fidanzata o già moglie lo venga a sapere, secondo voi come la potrebbe prendere?
> ...



ma finale a base di sesso vuol dire che tromba?
io mi incazzerei eccome
ma pensa te...
che bel modo per iniziare il matrimonio


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*Ah*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho sempre condiviso tutto con mia moglie
> il problema ex.
> Fin da quando ci conoscemmo.
> 
> ...


Ah quindi non c'e stato più nulla fra te e la tua ex.....chissà perchè da qualche parte ho letto altro..:rotfl:devo andare a leggere bene..ma ricordo altro....!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*Io e minerva*

Io e minerva aspettiamo una risposta........parlaci della potenza del sacramento del matrimonio dai......!Tu che puoi farlo....!


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè dovrei?
> Dicono di non dare le perle ai porci.
> E di non parlare a vanvara delle cose sacre.
> 
> ...


tu sai se in questo sei coerente, coscienza tua .


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> tu sai se in questo sei coerente, coscienza tua .


La cosa divertente è che il conte si mette con le spalle al muro da solo.Si frega con le stesse mani sue....,non sembra un uomo di 46 anni,ma un bimbo di 10 anni che pensa di essere furbissimo,e di riuscire sempre e comunque a farla franca.....Poi quando si rende conto di essere spalle al muro svicola,o tende a rispondere spostando l'attenzione su altri argomenti,spesso per fare questo usa post provocatori.Adesso ha capito che non poteva sostenere questa suo posizione,e lui sa i motivi........46 anni.....:rotfl::rotfl:e si crede pure un furbacchione,e ci sono persone che ci sono anche cascate....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah quindi non c'e stato più nulla fra te e la tua ex.....chissà perchè da qualche parte ho letto altro..:rotfl:devo andare a leggere bene..ma ricordo altro....!:mrgreen:


Tu non ti sbagli mai...
Per me c'è stato
ma lei ha sempre negato...

Quindi con mia moglie sto in una botte di ferro...

a meno che...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu sai se in questo sei coerente, coscienza tua .


Tu non hai la fede
Quindi inutile parlare

E' come parlare dei colori
a una cieca...

A che pro?


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu non ti sbagli mai...
> Per me c'è stato
> ma lei ha sempre negato...
> 
> ...


Non ho capito.Allora se c'è stato altro eri ancora invaghito?e comunque se c'è stato altro tu eri sposato,come giustifichi questo "altro" alla luce della potenza dei sacramento del matrimonio?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ho capito.Allora se c'è stato altro eri ancora invaghito?e comunque se c'è stato altro tu eri sposato,come giustifichi questo "altro" alla luce della potenza dei sacramento del matrimonio?


Come un peccato.
Io sono solo un povero peccatore.


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*Ah*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Come un peccato.
> Io sono solo un povero peccatore.


No,tu sei solo uno che si approfitta delle persone psicologicamente più deboli...Al tuo posto eviterei di disquisire su sacramenti e fede,non sei la persona più indicata.Ti fai mai un esame di coscienza?


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2014)

se te lo chiede vuol dire che le interessa e se tu addirittura riuscissi a renderle l'idea avresti fatto una gran cosa.avessi fede vorrei trasmettere la mia passione anche agli altri.
se parlo della mia famiglia lo faccio con slancio, se racconto del mio lavoro ci metto entusiasmo, di un quadro e un libro che mi hanno colpita ti parlerò convinta che anche tu debba capire.
il principio della tua fede dovrebbe essere il contrario di questo disprezzo degli altri.


contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu non hai la fede
> Quindi inutile parlare
> 
> *E' come parlare dei colori
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,tu sei solo uno che si approfitta delle persone psicologicamente più deboli...Al tuo posto eviterei di disquisire su sacramenti e fede,non sei la persona più indicata.Ti fai mai un esame di coscienza?


Non penso che sia così
Perchè lei se n'è aprofittato di me alla grande.
Perchè aveva bisogno.
Come non ha avuto più bisogno io le ero un ostacolo, una palla al piede,
un fastidio da eliminare...

Ok smetto di disquisire su sacramenti e fede
Tu mi hai invitato a farlo
del resto almeno io non vivo nel peccato
more uxorio con una donna.

Si ogni giorno mi faccio il mio esame
ma non riesco mai a trovare la coscienza.

Quindi sono incosciente.
Sempre meglio che passare la vita a indignarsi 
della vita altrui.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se te lo chiede vuol dire che le interessa e se tu addirittura riuscissi a renderle l'idea avresti fatto una gran cosa.avessi fede vorrei trasmettere la mia passione anche agli altri.
> se parlo della mia famiglia lo faccio con slancio, se racconto del mio lavoro ci metto entusiasmo, di un quadro e un libro che mi hanno colpita ti parlerò convinta che anche tu debba capire.
> il principio della tua fede dovrebbe essere il contrario di questo disprezzo degli altri.


Quale disprezzo?

Non mi posso dimenticare come tu hai parlato di madre teresa
e di altre cose

diremo che sento aria di imboscata e non mi fido 

a parlare con te di certe cose...

in altre parole

non c'è trippa per gatti...


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quale disprezzo?
> 
> Non mi posso dimenticare come tu hai parlato di madre teresa
> e di altre cose
> ...


imboscate non ne faccio , non vedo a che pro


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> imboscate non ne faccio , non vedo a che pro


SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE....

Ti conosco mascherina...


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2014)

direi di no





contepinceton ha detto:


> SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE....
> 
> Ti conosco mascherina...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> direi di no


:dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme:
scusa ho sonno...


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*che*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Non penso che sia così
> Perchè lei se n'è aprofittato di me alla grande.
> Perchè aveva bisogno.
> Come non ha avuto più bisogno io le ero un ostacolo, una palla al piede,
> ...


Che tu sia anche un grande incosciente è cosa risaputa.Io non mi indigno mai della vita delle persone,mi indigno dei comportamenti delle persone quando schiacciano altre persone,quando non rispettano le altre persone,quando giocano con i sentimenti e la vita altrui.Io ho una coscienza ed è per quello che mi avversi,facendo di tutto, lecito e non lecito.Sbatti contro un muro...ogni volta....!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non penso che sia così
> Perchè lei se n'è aprofittato di me alla grande.
> Perchè aveva bisogno.
> Come non ha avuto più bisogno io le ero un ostacolo, una palla al piede,
> ...



Ma sei serio?


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*Quintina*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma sei serio?


Hai capito che non scherzo?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma sei serio?


Secondo te?


----------



## lothar57 (7 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Secondo te?



scolta Gio..tu ultimamente sbarelli..vieni qua'in fretta.Mi cresce 1 zoccola,ovvio che ti do la +''matura''..pensavo noleggio a lungo termine,o preferisci comodato gratuito????
Oppure ci sarebbe domani Arciun...mare piada terbbiano e spiedini..vieni???:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scolta Gio..tu ultimamente sbarelli..vieni qua'in fretta.Mi cresce 1 zoccola,ovvio che ti do la +''matura''..pensavo noleggio a lungo termine,o preferisci comodato gratuito????
> Oppure ci sarebbe domani Arciun...mare piada terbbiano e spiedini..vieni???:smile:


Domani è la festa della donna amico mio
Sto barrato in casa

Sai sono tante che sono incazzate con me no?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scolta Gio..tu ultimamente sbarelli..vieni qua'in fretta.Mi cresce 1 zoccola,ovvio che ti do la +''matura''..pensavo noleggio a lungo termine,o preferisci comodato gratuito????
> Oppure ci sarebbe domani Arciun...mare piada terbbiano e spiedini..vieni???:smile:


Lothar se la nuova amministrazione mi bannerà per far contento oscuro
che ha chiesto la testa del conte 

Tu mi salverai?


----------



## lothar57 (7 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Domani è la festa della donna amico mio
> Sto barrato in casa
> 
> Sai sono tante che sono incazzate con me no?



casso e'vero..mica lo sapevo!!!grazie amico..mandero'3 mazzi di mimose virtuali..e 1 reale....


----------



## lothar57 (7 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar se la nuova amministrazione mi bannerà per far contento oscuro
> che ha chiesto la testa del conte
> 
> Tu mi salverai?



Macche'andiamo a mangiare il caciucco da Perpli.......che ne dici?...poi lo rabboniamo a forza di chianti..


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar se la nuova amministrazione mi bannerà per far contento oscuro
> che ha chiesto la testa del conte
> 
> Tu mi salverai?


Vedi come sposti il tiro?io dico solo che non sei spiritoso per nulla,anzi siamo in parecchi a pensarla così.... se avessi buon gusto avresti capito già da un pò,ma dato che nella tua testa ti devi vendicare chissà di cosa,stai continuando...e sei andato fuori i binari del lecito....!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi come sposti il tiro?io dico solo che non sei spiritoso per nulla,anzi siamo in parecchi a pensarla così.... se avessi buon gusto avresti capito già da un pò,ma dato che nella tua testa ti devi vendicare chissà di cosa,stai continuando...e sei andato fuori i binari del lecito....!


No tu hai millantato denunce.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Prendendo spunto da una conversazione con amici propongo questo semplice scenario per avere un po' di opinioni.
> Un uomo qualsiasi si sta per sposare, gli amici gli organizzano il classico addio al celibato (superato? non ne ho idea...) con tanto di divertimento finale a base di sesso (molto ovvio).
> L'uomo si diverte quella notte.
> Ammettendo che la sua fidanzata o già moglie lo venga a sapere, secondo voi come la potrebbe prendere?
> ...


Magari fosse successo e l'avessi saputo, non lo avrei sposato.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ahhh, questo concetto di normalità ...
> dove inizia e dove finisce ...
> ...


O.T. questo post ti è venuto da Yoda


----------



## Sole (7 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Prendendo spunto da una conversazione con amici propongo questo semplice scenario per avere un po' di opinioni.
> Un uomo qualsiasi si sta per sposare, gli amici gli organizzano il classico addio al celibato (superato? non ne ho idea...) con tanto di divertimento finale a base di sesso (molto ovvio).
> L'uomo si diverte quella notte.
> Ammettendo che la sua fidanzata o già moglie lo venga a sapere, secondo voi come la potrebbe prendere?
> ...


Io ho un'insofferenza di fondo nei confronti di questi addii al celibato (o al nubilato, eh). Per motivi miei personali ma anche non.

 L'idea stereotipata  del matrimonio come una specie di gabbia tanto soffocante da doversi concedere un po' di libertà (???) prima di entrarci è di per sé deprimente.

Io la prenderei male e non mi sposerei più perché penserei che ho un coglione come fidanzato.


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*Ripeto*



contepinceton ha detto:


> No tu hai millantato denunce.


Quella è un'altra storia e riguarda me e te,e tranquillo che non ho millantato nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A) lo manda a fanculo senza manco dirglielo.
> 
> B) lo manda a fanculo dicendolo a lui e tutti i comparetti di festa comprensivo di familiari.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> No tu hai millantato denunce.


Informati...e vedi se ho millantato.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Penserei:
> 1) questa persona non ha capito un cazzo del significato del matrimonio
> 2) questa persona non ha capito un cazzo di quello che voglio io
> 3) questa persona mi fa pena


:up: queste le cause, gli effetti sono quelli di Ultimo.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io ho un'insofferenza di fondo nei confronti di questi addii al celibato (o al nubilato, eh). Per motivi miei personali ma anche non.
> 
> L'idea stereotipata  del matrimonio come una specie di gabbia tanto soffocante da doversi concedere un po' di libertà (???) prima di entrarci è di per sé deprimente.
> 
> Io la prenderei male e non mi sposerei più perché penserei che ho un coglione come fidanzato.


Io so di diversi addii al celibato e nubilato che erano semplicemente delle feste per salutare gli amici in modo più giocoso delle festa di matrimonio. Durante queste feste la cosa più trasgressiva può essere stato un cerchietto osceno. Un paio si sono conclusi con gli amici di lui che lo portavano sotto casa di lei per una romanticissima serenata.
Gente che fa addii con lo spirito di entrare in una gabbia non ne ho mai conosciuta, neppure tra chi poi ha tradito o si è separato presto.


----------



## Sole (7 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io so di diversi addii al celibato e nubilato che erano semplicemente delle feste per salutare gli amici in modo più giocoso delle festa di matrimonio. Durante queste feste la cosa più trasgressiva può essere stato un cerchietto osceno. Un paio si sono conclusi con gli amici di lui che lo portavano sotto casa di lei per una romanticissima serenata.
> Gente che fa addii con lo spirito di entrare in una gabbia non ne ho mai conosciuta, neppure tra chi poi ha tradito o si è separato presto.


Non parlo dello spirito delle feste con amici, parlo dello spirito delle feste che presuppongono la presenza di spogliarelliste/spogliarellisti che fanno cose più o meno spinte. Certo che nella maggior parte dei casi lo spirito sia certamente goliardico, ma io leggo qualcosa di fastidioso nell'inserire il messaggio sessuale in un simile contesto.

Ricordo un amico che raccontava di essere stato a questo addio al celibato dove c'erano 'ste tizie nude che si sedevano a cavalcioni sugli uomini presenti muovendosi, strusciandosi eccetera eccetera. Ovvio che la cosa sia finita lì (almeno credo), ma vorrei capire che tipo di saluto agli amici sia questo. E l'idea che ci sta sotto. Magari sono io un po' bigotta e basta.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2014)

Boh.. io ricordo il mio addio al celibato, e non è stato soltanto di una sera, visto che con gli amici ci uscivo tutte le sere. Erano sere tra il malinconico e le risate a non finire, tra battute che toccavano toni alti e lievi. Ma la sensazione di stare abbandonando un mondo per entrare in un altro era talmente forte che dentro i sentimenti erano contrastanti assai, altro che festa con le spogliarelliste.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Non parlo dello spirito delle feste con amici, parlo dello spirito delle feste che presuppongono la presenza di spogliarelliste/spogliarellisti che fanno cose più o meno spinte. Certo che nella maggior parte dei casi lo spirito sia certamente goliardico, ma io leggo qualcosa di fastidioso nell'inserire il messaggio sessuale in un simile contesto.
> 
> Ricordo un amico che raccontava di essere stato a questo addio al celibato dove c'erano 'ste tizie nude che si sedevano a cavalcioni sugli uomini presenti muovendosi, strusciandosi eccetera eccetera. Ovvio che la cosa sia finita lì (almeno credo), ma vorrei capire che tipo di saluto agli amici sia questo. E l'idea che ci sta sotto. Magari sono io un po' bigotta e basta.


Ma chi va a spogliarelli, per qualsiasi motivo, si qualifica da sé.


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*Ma*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi va a spogliarelli, per qualsiasi motivo, si qualifica da sé.


Io ho frequentato questi locali da single, sono stato due mesi con uno spogliarellista....:rotfl::rotfl:non credevo potessero avere una vita così tranquilla...!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho frequentato questi locali da single, *sono stato due mesi con uno spogliarellista*....:rotfl::rotfl:non credevo potessero avere una vita così tranquilla...!


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


>


Mi sono frequentato dai....insieme è una parola grossa!


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*Cazzo*



Brunetta ha detto:


>


Mi sono tradito:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sono tradito:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*Ma*



Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ho problemi con a....è credibile?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io so di diversi addii al celibato e nubilato che erano semplicemente delle feste per salutare gli amici in modo più giocoso delle festa di matrimonio. Durante queste feste la cosa più trasgressiva può essere stato un *cerchietto osceno*. Un paio si sono conclusi con gli amici di lui che lo portavano sotto casa di lei per una romanticissima serenata.
> Gente che fa addii con lo spirito di entrare in una gabbia non ne ho mai conosciuta, neppure tra chi poi ha tradito o si è separato presto.


eh? Che è?


----------



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh? Che è?


Meno male che lo hai chiesto te  Non mi andava di passare per antico


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho frequentato questi locali da single, *sono stato due mesi con uno spogliarellista*....:rotfl::rotfl:non credevo potessero avere una vita così tranquilla...!


è bello che tu lo dica così serenamente, Oscuro.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi va a spogliarelli, per qualsiasi motivo, si qualifica da sé.


Vado in un ristorante e ad un certo punto parte l'animazione con una ballerina che balla danza del ventre in abiti molto provocanti.

Vado in un bar e mentre bevo il mio drink una ragazza balla sul bancone in perizoma e senza reggiseno.

Come mi sono qualificato ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Meno male che lo hai chiesto te  Non mi andava di passare per antico


Beh, sai, io la sera prima di sposarmi ho mangiato una pizza con i testimoni e mio marito, poi lui è andato a dormire dal nonno perchè convivevamo da 7 anni...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: non ho visto nessun cerchietto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh? Che è?


Cerchietti con forma fallica.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vado in un ristorante e ad un certo punto parte l'animazione con una ballerina che balla danza del ventre in abiti molto provocanti.
> 
> Vado in un bar e mentre bevo il mio drink una ragazza balla sul bancone in perizoma e senza reggiseno.
> 
> Come mi sono qualificato ?


La danzatrice del ventre non è una spogliarellista.
In un bar dove si balla sul bancone non si entra per caso. La ragazza costa e di conseguenza la sua presenza è pubblicizzata.
Ti qualifichi come uno che va in un bar di quel tipo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cerchietti con forma fallica.



Cerchietti per capelli?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Cerchietti per capelli?


Sì. Come quelli con orecchie o cuoricini ecc.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Cerchietti per capelli?


Questo è più brutto di quello che ho visto io


----------



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La danzatrice del ventre non è una spogliarellista.
> In un bar dove si balla sul bancone non si entra per caso. La ragazza costa e di conseguenza la sua presenza è pubblicizzata.
> Ti qualifichi come uno che va in un bar di quel tipo.



Ok. Qual'è la discriminante allora. Le tette al vento ? 
Vado in una discoteca qualsiasi e sul cubo sopra di me balla una cubista che ha un perizoma, o degli short, che è un filo interdentale.

Dov'è la differenza con l'entrare in un bar e sapere che molto probabilmente da qualche parte nello stesso ci sarà una tipa che balla sopra al bancone.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è più brutto di quello che ho visto io View attachment 8258


peeeeeerò. Very, very trasgressiv. Compliments.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ok. Qual'è la discriminante allora. Le tette al vento ?
> Vado in una discoteca qualsiasi e sul cubo sopra di me balla una cubista che ha un perizoma, o degli short, che è un filo interdentale.
> 
> Dov'è la differenza con l'entrare in un bar e sapere che molto probabilmente da qualche parte nello stesso ci sarà una tipa che balla sopra al bancone.


Nessuna.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> peeeeeerò. Very, very trasgressiv. Compliments.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nessuna.


E quindi ? 

Entrare in posti del genere equivale a "qualificarsi" dove per "qualificarsi" intendo il senso che credo di aver percepito nel tuo post in cui lo hai usato ?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E quindi ?
> 
> Entrare in posti del genere equivale a "qualificarsi" dove per "qualificarsi" intendo il senso che credo di aver percepito nel tuo post in cui lo hai usato ?


Intendi tu.
Ci si qualifica come una persona che non ha pregiudizi nei confronti di locali che utilizzano la presenza di persone come oggetto per l'intrattenimento e non per competenze artistiche.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendi tu.
> Ci si qualifica come una persona che non ha pregiudizi nei confronti di locali che utilizzano la *presenza di persone come oggetto per l'intrattenimento *e non per competenze artistiche.


persone che prendono soldi per farlo, non costrette, non sono UTILIZZATE. Si prestano a. E' molto diverso.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendi tu.
> Ci si qualifica come una persona che non ha pregiudizi nei confronti di locali che utilizzano la presenza di persone come oggetto per l'intrattenimento e non per competenze artistiche.


Magari ballano molto bene. Solo che lo fanno seminude.


----------



## Sterminator (7 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho sempre condiviso tutto con mia moglie
> il problema ex.
> Fin da quando ci conoscemmo.
> 
> ...


a)era cieca;

b)stava alla fame piu' nera;

tertium non datur...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> persone che prendono soldi per farlo, non costrette, non sono UTILIZZATE. Si prestano a. E' molto diverso.


Non è diverso.
Perché la discriminante non è la coercizione ma la scelta di essere spettatore.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Prendendo spunto da una conversazione con amici propongo questo semplice scenario per avere un po' di opinioni.
> Un uomo qualsiasi si sta per sposare, gli amici gli organizzano il classico addio al celibato (superato? non ne ho idea...) con tanto di divertimento finale a base di sesso (molto ovvio).
> L'uomo si diverte quella notte.
> Ammettendo che la sua fidanzata o già moglie lo venga a sapere, secondo voi come la potrebbe prendere?
> ...



Io non feci un bel niente,anche forse sapevo gia'..che era un'addio formale,tanto avrei fatto come prima.
Pero'Dil,purtroppo,un'addio me lo sono beccato.Immaginati gia'il posto e il clima..tra Rovigo e Ferrara a novembre.
VNebbia ,visibilita 4-5 metri..........
Cena orribile con le cameriere mezze nude..poi spettacolo inguardabile di strip,con la zoccola che tutta nude si siede,sulle ginocchia di tutti.Un amico ebbe il coraggio,di infilarci le dita...


----------



## disincantata (7 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari fosse successo e l'avessi saputo, non lo avrei sposato.



Neppure io.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Neppure io.


Oggi l'hai già detto che ti scopi uno molto più giovane di te ?


----------



## free (7 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Oggi l'hai già detto che ti scopi uno molto più giovane di te ?



sembra una domanda altamente esplosiva
...o vuoi sapere che ore sono?:mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (7 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Oggi l'hai già detto che ti scopi uno molto più giovane di te ?



Se vuoi lo scrivo ancora!  E pure bello.


----------



## Diletta (7 Marzo 2014)

*grazie per le risposte*

devo dire di essere abbastanza sconcertata dalle risposte che ho letto finora...

Rimarco alcune fra le più sorprendenti (per me) da parte di:

*Minerva,* la quale si chiede se ci sembra normale cominciare una vita di coppia così.
*Danny* (proprio lui!) che dice che il futuro sposo farebbe pena alla fidanzata.
*Ultimo* che sostiene che lei lo manderebbe a fanculo dicendolo addirittura ai familiari.
*Jon* che addirittura afferma che certi segnali arrivano sempre prima e, nel caso contrario, si intuisce dalle sue parole che la scoperta di ciò da parte della fidanzata sarebbe un duro colpo...

Addirittura *Sole* e *Brunetta* non lo sposerebbero più uno così! 
Tanto per citarne alcuni...

Ma davvero la pensate a questo modo?
Vi sembra proprio una cosa terrificante tanto da sfare la vostra coppia che, ed era sottinteso, era una coppia che funzionava?

Scusate, ma mi sembrate dei talebani in esilio qui da noi! 
Ditemi che scherzavate!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> devo dire di essere abbastanza sconcertata dalle risposte che ho letto finora...
> 
> Rimarco alcune fra le più sorprendenti (per me) da parte di:
> 
> ...


Ma tu pensi che tuo marito ti avrebbe sposata sapendo che all'addio al nubilato ti eri beccata un'infilzata dallo spogliarellista di turno?


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2014)

scusa diletta ma a me sorprende che tu ti sorprenda che io la pensi così


----------



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> devo dire di essere abbastanza sconcertata dalle risposte che ho letto finora...
> 
> Rimarco alcune fra le più sorprendenti (per me) da parte di:
> 
> ...


Erano seri e serie. E' questo il problema.


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Erano seri e serie. E' questo il problema.


e vorrei pure vedere


----------



## disincantata (7 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma tu pensi che tuo marito ti avrebbe sposata sapendo che all'addio al nubilato ti eri beccata un'infilzata dallo spogliarellista di turno?


:up::up::up:


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2014)

ma devo sposare un coglione che non riesce a tenere il pene nelle mutande la sera prima di un passo determinante nella vita?

e dopo dieci anni cosa mi combina?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io non feci un bel niente,anche forse sapevo gia'..che era un'addio formale,tanto avrei fatto come prima.
> Pero'Dil,purtroppo,un'addio me lo sono beccato.Immaginati gia'il posto e il clima..tra Rovigo e Ferrara a novembre.
> VNebbia ,visibilita 4-5 metri..........
> Cena orribile con le cameriere mezze nude..poi spettacolo inguardabile di strip,con la zoccola che tutta nude si siede,sulle ginocchia di tutti.Un amico ebbe il coraggio,di infilarci le dita...


Montemerlo di Bondeno...amico!


----------



## disincantata (7 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa diletta ma a me sorprende che tu ti sorprenda che io la pensi così



A me non sorprende, però vorrei capire allora il perchè del soffrire per altri tradimenti solo per sesso.

Che cambia se è per l'addio al nubilato o per divertirsi?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> devo dire di essere abbastanza sconcertata dalle risposte che ho letto finora...
> 
> Rimarco alcune fra le più sorprendenti (per me) da parte di:
> 
> ...


Dilettuzza beddra, qua dentro noi quando discutiamo discutiamo da persone tradite e da persone traditrici con alle spalle per la maggior parte delle volte con un passato di coppia ben formato, non come coppia che discute su un altro forum di scambio di caramelle. Quindi è prevedibile ed è normale rispondere nelle maniere che hai letto. 

Sicuramente non mi sono spiegato, ci riprovo: una coppia di fidanzati credo che necessariamente si ami, e se questi si amano non penso proprio che una festa con alcool e cotiglion ( scrivetelo voi in francese pliss) possa allettare o l'uomo o la donna, ameno che questi fidanzatini già da prima non siano liberi da preconcetti moralismi ecc ecc... insomma, una scopata una tantum già a priori gli è concessa farsela. Prima e dopo, e se non c'è il prima e dopo se ne va a puttane il preconcetto il moralismo ecc ecc. 

E aggiungo ancora: la domanda che hai fatto nulla centra con le coppie consolidate che qua dentro entrano scoppiate:carneval:

Nun me so spiegato ma va bene lo stesso, per me.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dilettuzza beddra, qua dentro noi quando discutiamo discutiamo da persone tradite e da persone traditrici con alle spalle per la maggior parte delle volte con un passato di coppia ben formato, non come coppia che discute su un altro forum di scambio di caramelle. Quindi è prevedibile ed è normale rispondere nelle maniere che hai letto.
> 
> Sicuramente non mi sono spiegato, ci riprovo: una coppia di fidanzati credo che necessariamente si ami, e se questi si amano non penso proprio che una festa con alcool e cotiglion ( scrivetelo voi in francese pliss) possa allettare o l'uomo o la donna, ameno che questi fidanzatini già da prima non siano liberi da preconcetti moralismi ecc ecc... insomma, una scopata una tantum già a priori gli è concessa farsela. Prima e dopo, e se non c'è il prima e dopo se ne va a puttane il preconcetto il moralismo ecc ecc.
> 
> ...


Un mio amico tanti anni fa, ad un addio al celibato toccò molto timidamente una tetta a Moana Pozzi, donna a cui aveva "dato" molto nel corso degli anni.

Vale come annullamento di un matrimonio ?


----------



## disincantata (7 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Un mio amico tanti anni fa, ad un addio al celibato tocco molto timidamente una tetta a Moana Pozzi, donna a cui aveva "dato" molto nel corso degli anni.
> 
> Vale come annullamento di un matrimonio ?



No, solo perchè era Moana.


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> A me non sorprende, però vorrei capire allora il perchè del soffrire per altri tradimenti solo per sesso.
> 
> Che cambia se è per l'addio al nubilato o per divertirsi?


stiamo parlando dell'inizio di un percorso , non so come dirlo: perché dovrei sposarmi?
perchè sono innamorata s e r i a m e n te.
se capita dopo anni in ballo ci sono mille "giustificazioni " , oneri e altro


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> devo dire di essere abbastanza sconcertata dalle risposte che ho letto finora...
> 
> Rimarco alcune fra le più sorprendenti (per me) da parte di:
> 
> ...


Non scherzo. Con uno che fa una cosa così non ci condivido il futuro (se lo so  )


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2014)

chiariamo : si parla di andare a letto o di scherzare soltanto?immagino che capirai che c'è una certa differenza





Tubarao ha detto:


> Un mio amico tanti anni fa, ad un addio al celibato toccò molto timidamente una tetta a Moana Pozzi, donna a cui aveva "dato" molto nel corso degli anni.
> 
> Vale come annullamento di un matrimonio ?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Un mio amico tanti anni fa, ad un addio al celibato tocco molto timidamente una tetta a Moana Pozzi, donna a cui aveva "dato" molto nel corso degli anni.
> 
> Vale come annullamento di un matrimonio ?


Dipende, prima rispondi alla mia domanda. Un uomo sposato che va a vedersi uno spettacolo di Moana Pozzi può essere tacciato di tradimento?


----------



## lothar57 (7 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Montemerlo di Bondeno...amico!


:up::up:


----------



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dipende, prima rispondi alla mia domanda. Un uomo sposato che va a vedersi uno spettacolo di Moana Pozzi può essere tacciato di tradimento?


No.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No.



Se posso ti do un verde :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2014)

Quoto in toto Minerva.
Se il giorno prima di sposarmi non riesci a resistere dallo scoparti una perfetta estranea giusto per quel che mi riguarda puoi continuare a restare single a vita.

Per Tuba: per una volta non concordiamo. Un conto è assistere a uno spogliarello e toccare una tetta un conto é non riuscire a tenere il pisello nelle mutande a poche ore dalle nozze


----------



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto in toto Minerva.
> Se il giorno prima di sposarmi non riesci a resistere dallo scoparti una perfetta estranea giusto per quel che mi riguarda puoi continuare a restare single a vita.
> 
> Per Tuba: per una volta non concordiamo. Un conto è assistere a uno spogliarello e toccare una tetta un conto é non riuscire a tenere il pisello nelle mutande a poche ore dalle nozze


Ma io mica parlavo di sesso vero e proprio.


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2014)

può poi succedere di tutto negli anni,
ma almeno partire dal presupposto che quando lo fai ci credi con tutto te stesso, altrimenti si sta tanto bene da soli.
non capisco davvero


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma io mica parlavo di sesso vero e proprio.


ah beh


----------



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah beh


Ma perché non ti limiti a pensare al prossimo avatar da mettere invece che parlare di cose che non conosci ?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Ognuno frequenta gli amici che gli sono più affini. Mi sembra ancor più scontato che ci si sposi con chi si crede che sia affine.
E' il solito discorso.
Perché mai una persona dovrebbe pensare di dividere la vita e costruirla con qualcuno che costruisce una cosa diversa?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

COmunque io non sono andato a nessun addio al nubilato.
Mai andato a quelli di nessuno, mai.
E mi pare logico che nessuno abbia mai minimamente pensato di organizzarme uno per me.

MI ricordo che la notte prima delle nozze la passai insonne.
Solo nella mia casa dove già abitavo.
E ho dormito per l'ultima volta nel mio letto da single, nella mia camera.
Su quel lettino dove ciulai nella mia giovinezza.

Mi rivolgevo in continuazione all'Altissimo.
Dicendogli non tenere in nessun conto le mie promesse di domani.
Perchè sono un uomo...e non un dio.
Il mio spirito è debole
e la carne molto inferma.

Curai in massimo modo che nessuno potesse avere in alcun modo le chiavi di casa mia.
Non avrei tollerato nessuno di quegli scherzi tipici.


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2014)

?





Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma perché non ti limiti a pensare al prossimo avatar da mettere invece che parlare di cose che non conosci ?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ?


conosci le zinne di Moana ?


----------



## Nordica (7 Marzo 2014)

*scerzi vero?*

io dovrei passare il resto della vita con un uomo che mi tradisce la notte prima del matrimonio davanti a tutti suoi amici. é uno scerzo vero. ma in che mondo viviamo. ma che ca22o si sposa a fare la gente. scifata....


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> COmunque io non sono andato a nessun addio al nubilato.
> Mai andato a quelli di nessuno, mai.
> E mi pare logico che nessuno abbia mai minimamente pensato di organizzarme uno per me.
> 
> ...


Che bei ricordi che ho contuzo....... Mi svegliai il mattino presto andando a piedi al bar ( :carneval: ) feci colazione passai dal "barbiere" , scherzai  e risi di gusto tranquillamente. Arivo a casa e vedo i miei familiari stravolti in viso, li guardo ben bene e gli dico: aòòò e datevi una calmata che intanto mi sto sposando io" e secondo statemi lontani se non vi calmate perchè voglio godermi tutto e non farvi da balia. 

Ricordo secondo su secondo di quel giorno.. fino alla giarrettiera che levai! :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2014)

a però che gran cafone è diventato il signor tubarao.complimenti e buon proseguimento


----------



## Spider (7 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ok. Qual'è la discriminante allora. Le tette al vento ?
> Vado in una discoteca qualsiasi e sul cubo sopra di me balla una cubista che ha un perizoma, o degli short, che è un filo interdentale.
> 
> Dov'è la differenza con l'entrare in un bar e sapere che molto probabilmente da qualche parte nello stesso ci sarà una tipa che balla sopra al bancone.


la differenza è nell'informarsi prima...
certo che se poi vuoi fare l'asino morto.
la differenza non c'è.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a però che gran cafone è diventato il signor tubarao.complimenti e buon proseguimento


Mannò
avrà la giornata storta
Subito a pensare male vero?

VEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO?

Vedi come sei?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> la differenza è nell'informarsi prima...
> certo che se poi vuoi fare l'asino morto.
> la differenza non c'è.


Va bene. La prossima volta che entrerò in una normalissima discoteca, per andare a ballare, pretenderò di visionare l'abbigliamento di ogni singola cubista prima di entrare; non sia mai che qualcuna sia troppo scollacciata e dovessi passare per puttaniere frequentatore di postriboli.


----------



## disincantata (7 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Prendendo spunto da una conversazione con amici propongo questo semplice scenario per avere un po' di opinioni.
> Un uomo qualsiasi si sta per sposare, gli amici gli organizzano il classico addio al celibato (superato? non ne ho idea...) con tanto di divertimento *finale a base di sesso (molto ovvio).*
> L'uomo si diverte quella notte.
> Ammettendo che la sua fidanzata o già moglie lo venga a sapere, secondo voi come la potrebbe prendere?
> ...



Non si parlava di cubiste o spogliarello. Ne di una toccatina casuale ad una tetta, fosse pur di Moana Pozzi.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno frequenta gli amici che gli sono più affini. Mi sembra ancor più scontato che ci si sposi con chi si crede che sia affine.
> E' il solito discorso.
> Perché mai una persona dovrebbe pensare di dividere la vita e costruirla con qualcuno che costruisce una cosa diversa?


Però è anche vero che molte coppie che ho conosciuto io...
Si dicono...
Di tutto quello che è successo prima di quella cerimonia non me ne può fregar di meno
La nostra nuova vita comincia con questa cerimonia.

Del resto
Il martedì grasso
esiste perchè esiste il mercoledì delle ceneri.

Dove si è affini...non si tiene problema...
E capita che mentre lui è a far baldoria con i suoi amici, anche lei è a far baldoria con le amiche no?

Addirittura poi conosco gente che opta per non fare nessun addio al nubilato e infine ci sono quelle...( le mie preferite) che giocano a sventare il reciproco addio al nubilato.

Per esempio stasera dopo 20 anni chiederò al quadro antico se lo fece...
RIcordo che i giorni prima delle nozze non la vidi nella sentiii...perchè avevamo litigato in quanto io mi ero strarotto i maroni di bomboniere, invitati, posti a tavola ecc..ecc.e.cc...

Le dissi ci si vede sabato in chiesa...ok?

QUindi non ho mai saputo niente...
Ma stasera chiedo...

AL massimo mi dice
tendi i cassi tuoi come fai sempre...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Va bene. La prossima volta che entrerò in una normalissima discoteca, per andare a ballare, pretenderò di visionare l'abbigliamento di ogni singola cubista prima di entrare; non sia mai che qualcuna sia troppo scollacciata e dovessi passare per puttaniere frequentatore di postriboli.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Va bene. La prossima volta che entrerò in una normalissima discoteca, per andare a ballare, pretenderò di visionare l'abbigliamento di ogni singola cubista prima di entrare; non sia mai che qualcuna sia troppo scollacciata e dovessi passare per puttaniere frequentatore di postriboli.


----------



## Spider (7 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Va bene. La prossima volta che entrerò in una normalissima discoteca, per andare a ballare, pretenderò di visionare l'abbigliamento di ogni singola cubista prima di entrare; non sia mai che qualcuna sia troppo scollacciata e dovessi passare per puttaniere frequentatore di postriboli.


ma dai, non fare il finto morto...
lo sai bene, che si sà tutto...quando vai in un
 posto e cosa potrebbe capitarti,
cosa incontrare.
non è con questa scusa che giustifichi,le tue tentazioni.
semmai prendendone coscenza e appoggiandole di diritto...mica di striscio.
mica sei un adolescente di primo pelo...


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2014)

*Contuzzo*

Lo scrivo a te che so che mi capisci.

Quanto è bello adesso leggere chi s'incazzava quando mi tacciavano di moralismo, e dire che anche se potevo sembrarlo mai consciamente era voluto. E mi sono adeguato al forum, ma il forum non si è adeguato a quello che mi scrivevano.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

Però il tuba, secondo me, vuole dire che certi contesti non possono fare testo.
Allora parliamone.

Un conto è dirsi ok il mio addio al nubilato consisterà a passare una notte da solo in un albergo con una escort di lusso pagatami dagli amici.

Un conto è stare al gioco fornito dagli amici...
E dalle descrizioni che mi hanno fatto...complice il vino...avviene un po' di tutto a sti adii...

E anche lo sposo pompato su deve in qualche misura prestarsi al gioco...

Ovvio chi non vuole correre certi pericoli...glissa...glissa...

Me li ricordo bene i tempi da sposeto...
Dicevo esco con gli amici...
Lei si metteva davanti alla porta, mi conciava per le feste...
e poi diceva...va pure dalle to troie a farte figurasse che ti ho spompato...

Ah la complicità della coppia
questa sconosciuta...

Ma cosa capita?
Che arriva che so miss amica invidiosa beghina che al ritorno che so dal viaggio di nozze
si sente in dovere di denunciare di aver saputo che prima delle nozze...una moana ha palpato il cicio dello sposeto?

Ma dei...dei dei...


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma dai, non fare il finto morto...
> lo sai bene, che si sà tutto...quando vai in un
> posto e cosa potrebbe capitarti,
> cosa incontrare.
> ...


Spideruzzo a te piace di più youporn o pornouhb? ( sono accette altre opzioni)


----------



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non si parlava di cubiste o spogliarello. Ne di una toccatina casuale ad una tetta, fosse pur di Moana Pozzi.


Ma quel tipo di addio al celibato credo li organizzino solo gli sceneggiatori Hollywoodiani per qualche commedia americana.

O qualche major del porno americano, per far vedere un gruppo di signore infoiate che lo prendono in bocca al ballerino di turno.


Ho partecipato a molti addii al celibato, ed il più trasgressivo al quale ho partecipato è stato quello in cui lo sposo, imbarazzatissimo, sfiorò il seno di Moana, che informata del fatto che lo si stava festeggiando, lo provocò in ogni modo, ma lui.....una statua.

Ma la montagna del sapone è ancora così popolata ???


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo scrivo a te che so che mi capisci.
> 
> Quanto è bello adesso leggere chi s'incazzava quando mi tacciavano di moralismo, e dire che anche se potevo sembrarlo mai consciamente era voluto. E mi sono adeguato al forum, ma il forum non si è adeguato a quello che mi scrivevano.



Vero.
Ma ripeto si vorrebbe un mondo dove la sposa può fare e pretendere tutto quello che vuole.
Lo sposo NO.

E non è che è sto giovine sposo
a non essere capace a tenere il ciccio nei pantaloni

E' l'esperta di turno chiamata a fare il suo lavoro
che sa svolgere la sua professione no?

Ma come vedi 
tutto può diventare un problema insormontabile...


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero.
> Ma ripeto si vorrebbe un mondo dove la sposa può fare e pretendere tutto quello che vuole.
> Lo sposo NO.
> 
> ...


Vedo vedo. Eccome se vedo. A volte è come stare in un limbo dove veramente leggo solo il bianco e il nero.

Tubarao col discorso di ispezionare le cubiste è stato molto chiaro. ma si sa, i discorsi diventano infiniti



( furbo però, con la scusa ispeziona) :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2014)

Anzi, la parte più triste di questi addii al celibato consiste negli amici dello sposo, sopratutto se sono sposati.

State sicure che per quanto lo sposo possa dire: Voglio una festa normale senza spogliarelliste.....ci sarà un suo amico, sicuramente sposato da anni, che invece invita la spogliarellista rumena, così con la scusa che è per festeggiare il futuro sposo, anche lui tocca un paio di tette diverse da quelle della moglie.


----------



## Spider (7 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Spideruzzo a te piace di più youporn o pornouhb? ( sono accette altre opzioni)


io?
 solo Radio Maria e TV NuovoRosario.


----------



## Leda (7 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dipende, prima rispondi alla mia domanda. Un uomo sposato che va a vedersi uno spettacolo di Moana Pozzi può essere tacciato di tradimento?


Ecchecos'è, un amante dello spiritismo??


----------



## free (7 Marzo 2014)

però il finale della domanda di Diletta era a base di sesso...
non capisco perchè parlate di spogliarelli e toccatine

in pratica Diletta se ho capito bene, in seguito sostiene che se una coppia è così convinta e va così d'accordo sino al punto di sposarsi, che vuoi che sia un addio al celibato a base di sesso? invece per quanto riguarda l'addio al nubilato a base di sesso, temo che la musica cambi (per Diletta sempre)...


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ecchecos'è, un amante dello spiritismo??



per capire...... ho due opzioni, la prima: ho visto ill fantasma di Moana. La seconda: Moana è morta due secoli fa e io sono la reincarnazione di coso li.... ah ecco ROCCO SIFFREDI.

Leda ho 47 anni.


----------



## Sole (7 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi va a spogliarelli, per qualsiasi motivo, si qualifica da sé.


Vabbè, ma gli invitati alla festa (non gli organizzatori) non sapevano nulla e si sono trovati lì. Come spesso succede.


----------



## Leda (7 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> per capire...... ho due opzioni, la prima: ho visto ill fantasma di Moana. La seconda: Moana è morta due secoli fa e io sono la reincarnazione di coso li.... ah ecco ROCCO SIFFREDI.
> 
> Leda ho 47 anni.


Stai sereno, io ne ho 48  e la mia era solo una battuta


----------



## Sole (7 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> però il finale della domanda di Diletta era a base di sesso...
> *non capisco perchè parlate di spogliarelli e toccatine
> *
> in pratica Diletta se ho capito bene, in seguito sostiene che se una coppia è così convinta e va così d'accordo sino al punto di sposarsi, che vuoi che sia un addio al celibato a base di sesso? invece per quanto riguarda l'addio al nubilato a base di sesso, temo che la musica cambi (per Diletta sempre)...


Colpa mia, ho riportato un esempio di addio al celibato con spogliarelli e toccatine.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> però il finale della domanda di Diletta era a base di sesso...
> non capisco perchè parlate di spogliarelli e toccatine
> 
> in pratica Diletta *se ho capito bene,* in seguito sostiene che se una coppia è così convinta e va così d'accordo sino al punto di sposarsi, che vuoi che sia un addio al celibato a base di sesso? invece per quanto riguarda l'addio al nubilato a base di sesso, temo che la musica cambi (per Diletta sempre)...


Non hai capito bene. Come di solito accade. 

A tua difesa c'è da dire che con Diletta questo è facile che avvenga. Quella c'ha una sanità mentale che sembra il gioco del 15 mischiato.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Stai sereno, io ne ho 48  e la mia era solo una battuta


eh no! non vale sai.... mi sono seriamente preoccupato. Mi dicevo ma ma ma ma vuoi vedere che non ho visto la vera Moana.. il mio mito, la mia gioia di vivere... le mie belle seghe..


----------



## disincantata (7 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma quel tipo di addio al celibato credo li organizzino solo gli sceneggiatori Hollywoodiani per qualche commedia americana.
> 
> O qualche major del porno americano, per far vedere un gruppo di signore infoiate che lo prendono in bocca al ballerino di turno.
> 
> ...


Me la traduci?  Non sono AB!


----------



## free (7 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma gli invitati alla festa (non gli organizzatori) non sapevano nulla e si sono trovati lì. Come spesso succede.



io sono andata a vedere uno spogliarello, maschile ovviamente
ero con una mia amica figlia del gestore della discoteca, e infatti ci siamo messe lontane perchè quelle in prima fila vengono coinvolte, lei lo sapeva già
gli uomini potevano entrare solo dopo lo spettacolo, per cui diciamo che preferivo le serate normali:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Colpa mia, ho riportato un esempio di addio al celibato con spogliarelli e toccatine.



Combini sempre danni, non sei mai chiara, mai diretta.


----------



## Sole (7 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma devo sposare un coglione che non riesce a tenere il pene nelle mutande la sera prima di un passo determinante nella vita?
> 
> e dopo dieci anni cosa mi combina?


Concordo.


----------



## free (7 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non hai capito bene. Come di solito accade.
> 
> A tua difesa c'è da dire che con Diletta questo è facile che avvenga. Quella c'ha una sanità mentale che sembra il gioco del 15 mischiato.



e quindi che voleva dire?
non conosco nemmeno il gioco dei 15:singleeye:


----------



## Spider (7 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> io sono andata a vedere uno spogliarello, maschile ovviamente
> ero con una mia amica figlia del gestore della discoteca, e infatti ci siamo messe lontane perchè quelle in prima fila vengono coinvolte, lei lo sapeva già
> gli uomini potevano entrare solo dopo lo spettacolo, per cui diciamo che preferivo le serate normali:mrgreen:


quindi ti sei persa la banconota da 5 euri!!!
in mezzo ai coglioni?????
il tuo vale mezzo spettacolo.


----------



## Sole (7 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Combini sempre danni, non sei mai chiara, mai diretta.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Me la traduci?  Non sono AB!


E' un modo di dire che si usa(va) a Roma (effettivamente non lo sento da un pezzo).
Dire a una persona che abita sulla montagna del sapone equivale a dirgli che crede agli asini che volano. E' come dargli del tontolone.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


>



:rofl::rofl::abbraccio:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' un modo di dire che si usa(va) a Roma (effettivamente non lo sento da un pezzo).
> Dire a una persona che abita sulla montagna del sapone equivale a dirgli che crede agli asini che volano. E' come dargli del tontolone.



e dire che io avevo capito ben altra cosa. Anche in questo caso due opzioni; la prima: bolle di sapone. la seconda: non la scrivo mi vergogno.:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (7 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :rofl::rofl::abbraccio:


:inlove:


----------



## disincantata (7 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' un modo di dire che si usa(va) a Roma (effettivamente non lo sento da un pezzo).
> Dire a una persona che abita sulla montagna del sapone equivale a dirgli che crede agli asini che volano. E' come dargli del tontolone.



Grazie.

Comunque gli addii al celibato sono in disuso, ormai si convive e non si festeggia un bel niente.


----------



## Buscopann (7 Marzo 2014)

A me sembra che state straparlando un po' tutti di una cosa che fondamentalmente mette d'accordo proprio tutti quanti.

1) Gli addi al celibato dove lo sposo tromba sono diffusi come le Ferrari sulle strade d'Italia. Al limite ti portano in qualche locale di spogliarello, ti organizzano la salita sul palco e finisce lì con qualche strusciamento. E' il prototipo dell'addio al celibato goliardico da maschi cazzoni che si fanno due risate.

2) Se effettivamente il tizio tromba all'addio al celibato è semplicemente un minorato mentale. E se la moglie lo venisse a sapere vorrei sapere quale donna se lo sposerebbe. Anche qui si parla di donne comuni quanto le Ferrari sulle strade d'Italia

Buscopann


----------



## free (7 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A me sembra che state straparlando un po' tutti di una cosa che fondamentalmente mette d'accordo proprio tutti quanti.
> 
> 1) Gli addi al celibato dove lo sposo tromba sono diffusi come le Ferrari sulle strade d'Italia. Al limite ti portano in qualche locale di spogliarello, ti organizzano la salita sul palco e finisce lì con qualche strusciamento. E' il prototipo dell'addio al celibato goliardico da maschi cazzoni che si fanno due risate.
> 
> ...



Diletta credo...almeno io ho capito così


----------



## Buscopann (7 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Grazie.
> 
> Comunque gli addii al celibato sono in disuso, ormai si convive e non si festeggia un bel niente.


Su questo dissento. Non mi sembra proprio che siano in disuso. Si festeggia in altri modi. Ma si festeggia comunque

Buscopann


----------



## stellina (7 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A me sembra che state straparlando un po' tutti di una cosa che fondamentalmente mette d'accordo proprio tutti quanti.
> 
> 1) Gli addi al celibato dove lo sposo tromba sono diffusi come le Ferrari sulle strade d'Italia. Al limite ti portano in qualche locale di spogliarello, ti organizzano la salita sul palco e finisce lì con qualche strusciamento. E' il prototipo dell'addio al celibato goliardico da maschi cazzoni che si fanno due risate.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Sole (7 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> io sono andata a vedere uno spogliarello, maschile ovviamente
> ero con una mia amica figlia del gestore della discoteca, e infatti ci siamo messe lontane perchè quelle in prima fila vengono coinvolte, lei lo sapeva già
> gli uomini potevano entrare solo dopo lo spettacolo, per cui diciamo che preferivo le serate normali:mrgreen:


Io ho evitato per puro caso un addio al nubilato con spogliarellista maschio che si esibiva tra le partecipanti che in effetti sono state coinvolte... la futura sposa era una ragazza cattolicissima e un po' repressa che aveva una cugina (l'organizzatrice) che secondo me doveva odiarla parecchio... io non sono andata perché quella sera mia figlia è caduta dal letto (avrà avuto un anno) e per stare più tranquilla sono rimasta a casa.

Se fossi andata mi sarei trovata un po' in imbarazzo, sono sincera.


----------



## Buscopann (7 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> Diletta credo...almeno io ho capito così


Ma io spero che stesse scherzando..da quel poco che l'ho letta sul Forum mi sembrava ovvio. Poi con l'inverno caldo che abbiamo avuto quest'anno può essere successo di tutto 

Buscopann


----------



## Sole (7 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A me sembra che state straparlando un po' tutti di una cosa che fondamentalmente mette d'accordo proprio tutti quanti.
> 
> 1) Gli addi al celibato dove lo sposo tromba sono diffusi come le Ferrari sulle strade d'Italia. Al limite ti portano in qualche locale di spogliarello, ti organizzano la salita sul palco e finisce lì con qualche strusciamento. E' il prototipo dell'addio al celibato goliardico da maschi cazzoni che si fanno due risate.
> 
> ...


:up:

Sul rosso sono d'accordo ma... vorrei sapere perché per divertirsi c'è questo bisogno di mettere in mezzo donne nude che si strusciano e si fanno toccare le tette. Cioè, capisco che sia eccitante per un uomo. Ma io lo vedo più come un fatto privato, non qualcosa in cui coinvolgere amici, parenti, cugini per di più alla vigilia di un matrimonio. Mi sembra un'usanza stupida. Ripeto, però io sono bigotta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma io spero che stesse scherzando..da quel poco che l'ho letta sul Forum mi sembrava ovvio. Poi con l'inverno caldo che abbiamo avuto quest'anno può essere successo di tutto
> 
> Buscopann


Secondo me non stava affatto scherzando: probabilmente suo marito ha tirato fuori un altro coniglio dal cilindro, vero Diletta? Spero di sbagliarmi


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Penserei:
> 1) questa persona non ha capito un cazzo del significato del matrimonio
> 2) questa persona non ha capito un cazzo di quello che voglio io
> 3) questa persona mi fa pena


Certo che sei strano forte :singleeye:


----------



## Buscopann (7 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Sul rosso sono d'accordo ma... vorrei sapere perché per divertirsi c'è questo bisogno di mettere in mezzo donne nude che si strusciano e si fanno toccare le tette. Cioè, capisco che sia eccitante per un uomo. Ma io lo vedo più come un fatto privato, non qualcosa in cui coinvolgere amici, parenti, cugini per di più alla vigilia di un matrimonio. Mi sembra un'usanza stupida. Ripeto, però io sono bigotta.


Non sei bigotta. Assolutamente. Anzi..Sono molto bigotti questi addii al celibato perché sono uno dei tanti modi in cui si manifesta il maschilismo.
Anche secondo me è squallido come addio al celibato. Nella mia vita ne ho organizzato solo uno. E abbiamo fatto un addio al celi-nubilato all'insaputa dei due. Abbiamo organizzato la cena in un locale burlesque e li abbiamo fatti vestire come tutti quanti noi in stile anni '50-60.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (7 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Secondo me non stava affatto scherzando: probabilmente suo marito ha tirato fuori un altro coniglio dal cilindro, vero Diletta? Spero di sbagliarmi


Beh..ma se fosse vero..porca miseria..deve convincersi che siamo strani noi? E' l'annullamento di sè stessa elevato al cubo..

Buscopann


----------



## free (7 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Secondo me non stava affatto scherzando: probabilmente suo marito ha tirato fuori un altro coniglio dal cilindro, vero Diletta? Spero di sbagliarmi



infatti...e quando le hai prospettato il caso opposto, non ha risposto
vediamo che risponde


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..ma se fosse vero..porca miseria..deve convincersi che siamo strani noi? E' l'annullamento di sè stessa elevato al cubo..
> 
> Buscopann


Dimostri di non conoscere diletta :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non sei bigotta. Assolutamente. Anzi..Sono molto bigotti questi addii al celibato perché sono uno dei tanti modi in cui si manifesta il maschilismo.
> Anche secondo me è squallido come addio al celibato. Nella mia vita ne ho organizzato solo uno. E abbiamo fatto un addio al celi-nubilato all'insaputa dei due. Abbiamo organizzato la cena in un locale burlesque e li abbiamo fatti vestire come tutti quanti noi in stile anni '50-60.
> 
> Buscopann


Ribadisco. Queste occasioni il più delle volte vengono usati come pretesto dagli invitati sposati che non vedono una tetta diversa da quelle della moglie da decenni. In genere allo  basta una cena con gli amici più intimi.


----------



## Buscopann (7 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Dimostri di non conoscere diletta :mrgreen:


Mi sa che c'hai ragione tu. In effetti l'ho letta molto poco. Scriveva molto quando io ero assente e non conosco la sua storia

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> devo dire di essere abbastanza sconcertata dalle risposte che ho letto finora...
> 
> Rimarco alcune fra le più sorprendenti (per me) da parte di:
> 
> ...


Ma infatti sto leggendo e rimango basita porco zio che mondo al contrario si giustifica o perdona un tradimento che dura nel tempo e coinvolge i sentimenti e mette in crisi rapporti che durano da anni e problemi che posso coinvolgere i figli e non la caduta di stile di una sera ?!?! Ma come azzo si fa :singleeye:Maronna mia poi dice che le cose vanno male e certo che si se si vede la pagliuzza ma si tralascia la trave non male malissimo :singleeye:  mah vabbe il mondo è belo perché è vario :mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (7 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ribadisco. Queste occasioni il più delle volte vengono usati come pretesto dagli invitati sposati che non vedono una tetta diversa da quelle della moglie da decenni. In genere allo  basta una cena con gli amici più intimi.


Tuba, ma non era un thread indirittemanete rivolto a te. Essendo maschio, pure io conosco il senso e i motivi che spingono a organizzare un addio al celibato così. Io lo trovo squallido, ma non mi permetto assolutamente di giudicare chi invece si diverte.
A me il basket fa cagare. Ma mica penso male di chi invece ha la passione.

Buscopann


----------



## Sole (7 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> devo dire di essere abbastanza sconcertata dalle risposte che ho letto finora...
> 
> Rimarco alcune fra le più sorprendenti (per me) da parte di:
> 
> ...


 A me sì! Sembra terrificante. E spiego i motivi:

1) Sapere che qualche giorno prima del mio matrimonio mio marito ha fatto sesso con una spogliarellista al suo addio al celibato me lo farebbe sembrare un morto di figa che alla prima occasione non riesce a tenere l'uccello nei pantaloni. Quindi me lo dequalificherebbe proprio come uomo.

2) Quando ci si sposa, almeno in quel momento, si dovrebbe essere all'apice dell'amore e del coinvolgimento. Evidentemente uno che tromba all'addio al celibato non è così coinvolto. Cosa potrebbe succedere con la convivenza e l'inizio della tanto temuta routine?

3) E se la futura sposa lo venisse a sapere subito dopo? Con che stato d'animo potrebbe rielaborare una roba del genere? Un tradimento, se si vuole superarlo, richiede tempo: per spiegarsi, per capire, per accettare... come si fa a pretendere che una si sposi dopo un simile pugno nello stomaco?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma devo sposare un coglione che non riesce a tenere il pene nelle mutande la sera prima di un passo determinante nella vita?
> 
> e dopo dieci anni cosa mi combina?


Ma probabilmente nulla io al contrario non mi fido di chi si proclama santo  Diffidate gente diffidate


----------



## Buscopann (7 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma probabilmente nulla io al contrario non mi fido di chi si proclama santo  Diffidate gente diffidate


Vabbé..allora sposati quello che ti tromba la spogliarellista prima del matrimonio..così stai più tranquilla tra 10 anni :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Sole (7 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non sei bigotta. Assolutamente. Anzi..Sono molto bigotti questi addii al celibato perché sono uno dei tanti modi in cui si manifesta il maschilismo.
> Anche secondo me è squallido come addio al celibato. Nella mia vita ne ho organizzato solo uno. E abbiamo fatto un addio al celi-nubilato all'insaputa dei due. Abbiamo organizzato la cena in un locale burlesque e li abbiamo fatti vestire come tutti quanti noi in stile anni '50-60.
> 
> Buscopann


Mi consolo allora. Per fortuna ci sono anche uomini che la pensano così.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Abbi pazienza ma dubito di aver letto un 3D così farcito di piccole ipocrisie ... Suvvia impalate uno che magari alticcio si ritrova con una  Che tenta di fargli un pompino e giustificate una relazione extra che dura tot tempo .? Cioè per capire questi sono i canoni di giudizio ? .. Ma dai essuuu evvia smettetela de di stronzate  QUOTE=Buscopann;1289006]Vabbé..allora sposati quello che ti tromba la spogliarellista prima del matrimonio..così stai più tranquilla tra 10 anni :mrgreen:

Buscopann[/QUOTE]


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A me sembra che state straparlando un po' tutti di una cosa che fondamentalmente mette d'accordo proprio tutti quanti.
> 
> 1) Gli addi al celibato dove lo sposo tromba sono diffusi come le Ferrari sulle strade d'Italia. Al limite ti portano in qualche locale di spogliarello, ti organizzano la salita sul palco e finisce lì con qualche strusciamento. E' il prototipo dell'addio al celibato goliardico da maschi cazzoni che si fanno due risate.
> 
> ...


Ma secondo me non so...
Perchè uno io non ho idea di quante Ferrari circolano in Italia...
E come siano distribuite...

Per esempio un tizio del mio paese ne ha due.
Occasione per altro ottima per studiare il motore.
Ed è incredibile come esso sia fatto.

Sono del parere che non possiamo sapere assolutamente quanti ciulano al loro addio e quanti no...


----------



## lothar57 (7 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma secondo me non so...
> Perchè uno io non ho idea di quante Ferrari circolano in Italia...
> E come siano distribuite...
> 
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma secondo me non so...
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> A me sì! Sembra terrificante. E spiego i motivi:
> 
> 1) Sapere che qualche giorno prima del mio matrimonio mio marito ha fatto sesso con una spogliarellista al suo addio al celibato me lo farebbe sembrare un morto di figa che alla prima occasione non riesce a tenere l'uccello nei pantaloni. Quindi me lo dequalificherebbe proprio come uomo.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza ma dubito di aver letto un 3D così farcito di piccole ipocrisie ... Suvvia impalate uno che magari alticcio si ritrova con una  Che tenta di fargli un pompino e giustificate una relazione extra che dura tot tempo .? Cioè per capire questi sono i canoni di giudizio ? .. Ma dai essuuu evvia smettetela de di stronzate  QUOTE=Buscopann;1289006]Vabbé..allora sposati quello che ti tromba la spogliarellista prima del matrimonio..così stai più tranquilla tra 10 anni :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


[/QUOTE]

Pensa che Se la scusa é l'alcool lo giustifico ancora meno.


----------



## Sole (7 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma secondo me non so...
> ...


----------



## Buscopann (7 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza ma dubito di aver letto un 3D così farcito di piccole ipocrisie ... Suvvia *impalate uno che magari alticcio si ritrova con una Che tenta di fargli un pompino e giustificate una relazione extra che dura tot tempo .? Cioè per capire questi sono i canoni di giudizio ? *.. Ma dai essuuu evvia smettetela de di stronzate QUOTE=Buscopann;1289006]Vabbé..allora sposati quello che ti tromba la spogliarellista prima del matrimonio..così stai più tranquilla tra 10 anni :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


[/QUOTE]

Non si tratta di giustificazioni. Diciamo che alla base di una relazione extra che dura da tot tempo ci possono essere mille motivi.
Alla base di uno ubriaco che si fa fare un pompino prima di un matrimonio c'è solo una ragione: la demenza

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2014)

Non si tratta di giustificazioni. Diciamo che alla base di una relazione extra che dura da tot tempo ci possono essere mille motivi.
Alla base di uno ubriaco che si fa fare un pompino prima di un matrimonio c'è solo una ragione: la demenza

Buscopann[/QUOTE]

Condivido


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Pensa che Se la scusa é l'alcool lo giustifico ancora meno.[/QUOTE]
 Nel caso te a non esser del tutto senziente, comunque a me gli addii al celibato fanno ridere onestamente, li trovo deprimenti però de gustibus, ora quando ci sono sia per uomini o donne talvolta le atmosfere si surriscaldano e non credo sia la prassi ma può capitare che uno si ritrovi così in questa situazione di rapporto strampalato e presumo fugace ..ora se la si pensa come Min che è integerrima su certe posizioni e quindi non giustifico ne questo ne altro OK ma se no cacchio,  se consolo una persona che ha tradito o stava per tradire una compagna, e capisco  che certe cose nella vita accadono non posso mostrarmi talebana per questi errori di stile e sintomi di momentaneo  rincoglionimento, se no sono ipocrita (  mio esclusivo  punto di vista  :mrgreen: )


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma probabilmente nulla io al contrario non mi fido di chi si proclama santo  Diffidate gente diffidate


e cioè chi sarebbe?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Non si tratta di giustificazioni. Diciamo che alla base di una relazione extra che dura da tot tempo ci possono essere mille motivi.
Alla base di uno ubriaco che si fa fare un pompino prima di un matrimonio c'è solo una ragione: la demenza

Buscopann[/QUOTE]
Ma guarda che dal punto di vista del tradito poco cambia :singleeye: Anzi porcaccio  cane se io è te abbiam costruito nel frattempo qualcosa di ancora più solido se permetti mi potrei chiedere con che azzo di testa stavi ragionando mentre avevi una relazione che durava tot mesi ma siccome non condanno ne il traditore occasionale ne seriale che di santi in giro c'è ne son pochini e per lo più son tutti morti :mrgreen: ripeto a me puzzicchia di ipocrisia


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e cioè chi sarebbe?


Chi sarebbe chi? :singleeye:


----------



## Buscopann (7 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pensa che Se la scusa é l'alcool lo giustifico ancora meno.


Nel caso te a non esser del tutto senziente, comunque a me gli addii al celibato fanno ridere onestamente, li trovo deprimenti però de gustibus, ora quando ci sono sia per uomini o donne talvolta le atmosfere si surriscaldano e non credo sia la prassi ma può capitare che uno si ritrovi così in questa situazione di rapporto strampalato e presumo fugace ..ora se la si pensa come Min che è integerrima su certe posizioni e quindi non giustifico ne questo ne altro OK ma se no cacchio, se consolo una persona che ha tradito o stava per tradire una compagna, e capisco che certe cose nella vita accadono non posso mostrarmi talebana per questi errori di stile e sintomi di momentaneo rincoglionimento, se no sono ipocrita ( mio esclusivo punto di vista :mrgreen: )[/QUOTE]

A me sembra che stai giustificando la demenza. 
Cioè...se dai in mano i fiammiferi al bimbo di 3 anni ci sta anche che ti bruci le tende di casa e non puoi neanche incazzarti. Mica è responsabile di quello che è successo.
Si spera invece che uno che stia per sposarsi sia responsabile di quello che fa. L'alcool, ll'atmosfera che si accende. Ma stai ancora ai tempi di Porkey's II la vendetta? :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Chi sarebbe chi? :singleeye:


.
e le ipocrisie di chi?
cioè il contrario di uno che non scopa prima di sposarsi è santo?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Nel caso te a non esser del tutto senziente, comunque a me gli addii al celibato fanno ridere onestamente, li trovo deprimenti però de gustibus, ora quando ci sono sia per uomini o donne talvolta le atmosfere si surriscaldano e non credo sia la prassi ma può capitare che uno si ritrovi così in questa situazione di rapporto strampalato e presumo fugace ..ora se la si pensa come Min che è integerrima su certe posizioni e quindi non giustifico ne questo ne altro OK ma se no cacchio, se consolo una persona che ha tradito o stava per tradire una compagna, e capisco che certe cose nella vita accadono non posso mostrarmi talebana per questi errori di stile e sintomi di momentaneo rincoglionimento, se no sono ipocrita ( mio esclusivo punto di vista :mrgreen: )


A me sembra che stai giustificando la demenza. 
Cioè...se dai in mano i fiammiferi al bimbo di 3 anni ci sta anche che ti bruci le tende di casa e non puoi neanche incazzarti. Mica è responsabile di quello che è successo.
Si spera invece che uno che stia per sposarsi sia responsabile di quello che fa. L'alcool, ll'atmosfera che si accende. Ma stai ancora ai tempi di Porkey's II la vendetta? :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann[/QUOTE]
Ma tu sei tradito o traditore partiamo da qui :rotfl: Io tradita pensa te ma sarà strano il mondo ve'


----------



## Buscopann (7 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma guarda che dal punto di vista del tradito poco cambia :singleeye: Anzi porcaccio cane se io è te abbiam costruito nel frattempo qualcosa di ancora più solido se permetti mi potrei chiedere con che azzo di testa stavi ragionando mentre avevi una relazione che durava tot mesi ma siccome non condanno ne il traditore occasionale ne seriale che di santi in giro c'è ne son pochini e per lo più son tutti morti :mrgreen: *ripeto a me puzzicchia di ipocrisia*


Cioè...siccome hai costruito qualcosa di solido e ti stai per sposare è ipocrita condannare chi si tromba alticcio la spogliarellista di turno all'addio al celibato?
Mah...sinceramente troverei ipocrita non accorgersi che ci si sta sposando con un demente. 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Nel caso te a non esser del tutto senziente, comunque a me gli addii al celibato fanno ridere onestamente, li trovo deprimenti però de gustibus, ora quando ci sono sia per uomini o donne talvolta le atmosfere si surriscaldano e non credo sia la prassi ma può capitare che uno si ritrovi così in questa situazione di rapporto strampalato e presumo fugace ..ora se la si pensa come Min che è integerrima su certe posizioni e quindi non giustifico ne questo ne altro OK ma se no cacchio, se consolo una persona che ha tradito o stava per tradire una compagna, e capisco che certe cose nella vita accadono non posso mostrarmi talebana per questi errori di stile e sintomi di momentaneo rincoglionimento, se no sono ipocrita ( mio esclusivo punto di vista :mrgreen: )


A me sembra che stai giustificando la demenza. 
Cioè...se dai in mano i fiammiferi al bimbo di 3 anni ci sta anche che ti bruci le tende di casa e non puoi neanche incazzarti. Mica è responsabile di quello che è successo.
Si spera invece che uno che stia per sposarsi sia responsabile di quello che fa. L'alcool, ll'atmosfera che si accende. Ma stai ancora ai tempi di Porkey's II la vendetta? :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann[/QUOTE]
Tu ti sei mai ubriacato e se si, ti ricordi esattamente cosa hai fatto ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (7 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma tu sei tradito o traditore partiamo da qui :rotfl: Io tradita pensa te ma sarà strano il mondo ve'


Io sono entrambi. Ma cosa c'entra essere tradito o traditore? Qui è questione di buonsenso. Non da che parte della barricata stai

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (7 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu ti sei mai ubriacato e se si, ti ricordi esattamente cosa hai fatto ? :mrgreen:


Assolutamente si. E anche da ubriaco sapevo benissimo che se facevo qualcosa era qualcosa che volevo.
Prova a chiedere a un tizio non omosessuale di fare un pompino a un altro ragazzo mentre è ubriaco..Vediamo se lo fa

Buscopann


----------



## Sole (7 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma guarda che dal punto di vista del tradito poco cambia :singleeye: Anzi porcaccio  cane se io è te abbiam costruito nel frattempo qualcosa di ancora più solido se permetti mi potrei chiedere con che azzo di testa stavi ragionando mentre avevi una relazione che durava tot mesi ma siccome non condanno ne il traditore occasionale ne seriale che di santi in giro c'è ne son pochini e per lo più son tutti morti :mrgreen: ripeto a me puzzicchia di ipocrisia


Il tradimento è sempre sbagliato e detestabile, per me.

Ma ho sempre sostenuto che ogni tradimento ha diverse motivazioni.

Se in un matrimonio che dura nel tempo ci sono dei problemi o delle crisi, è più comprensibile, forse, cadere in tentazione.

Se uno si sta per sposare che cavolo di motivo c'è?

Hai una sposa che ti ama e che dovresti amare... con tutta probabilità giovane e fresca. State per affrontare insieme un passo importante, siete in una dimensione di progettualità, avete mille opportunità davanti a voi... e tu vai a scopare con la spogliarellista?

Io non ci vedo un senso, nemmeno se mi sforzo. I casi sono due: o lo sposo è davvero un traditore doc (e quindi candidato a metterti più corna di un cesto di lumache), o non è affatto convinto del passo che sta facendo. In entrambi i casi è grave.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> .
> e le ipocrisie di chi?
> cioè il contrario di uno che non scopa prima di sposarsi è santo?


Min se io, tu, tizio o ciao condanniamo a prescindere il tradimento è un conto quindi mollo tutto ( non mi sposo, mi separo, butto tutto e dico tutto all'aria ) per i miei principi giusti o sbagliati poco importa sono miei e me li gestisco MA se si accetta il tradimento come cosa che può accadere perché è nelle cose della vita  allora certe animosità talebane le trovo poco spendibili oltreche' difficilmente realizzabili che fatti alla mano sarei curiosa di vedere chi in realtà dopo l'addio,al celibato manderebbe all'aria il matrimonio :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io sono entrambi. Ma cosa c'entra essere tradito o traditore? Qui è questione di buonsenso. Non da che parte della barricata stai
> 
> Buscopann


Appunto buon senso ... che mi sembra sia lontano guarda anche me piacerebbe. Tanto,esser nuda e pura ma la vita insegna altro che i compromessi talvolta son utili e ce ne accorgiamo quando ne abbiamo bisogno


----------



## Buscopann (7 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Min se io, tu, tizio o ciao condanniamo a prescindere il tradimento è un conto quindi mollo tutto ( non mi sposo, mi separo, butto tutto e dico tutto all'aria ) per i miei principi giusti o sbagliati poco importa sono miei e me li gestisco MA se si accetta il tradimento come cosa che può accadere perché è nelle cose della vita allora certe animosità talebane le trovo poco spendibili oltreche' difficilmente realizzabili che fatti alla mano sarei curiosa di *vedere chi in realtà dopo l'addio,al celibato manderebbe all'aria il matrimonio :mrgreen:*


Vai tranquilla che io per una cosa così l'avrei fatto eccome. E' proprio prima che è più facile mandare all'aria le cose. Dopo ti toccano gli avvocati. Non ti conviene.

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Assolutamente si. E anche da ubriaco sapevo benissimo che se facevo qualcosa era qualcosa che volevo.
> Prova a chiedere a un tizio non omosessuale di fare un pompino a un altro ragazzo mentre è ubriaco..Vediamo se lo fa
> 
> Buscopann


Eh si ciao  ma stai scherzando ... Ciccio se ti ciuchi bene manco come ti chiami ti ricordi e soprattuto,te lo,dicono casomai gli altri quello che hai fatto nel mentre ...ok sei stato,solo un po' alticcio


----------



## Buscopann (7 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto buon senso ... che mi sembra sia lontano guarda anche me piacerebbe. Tanto,esser nuda e pura ma la vita insegna altro che i compromessi talvolta son utili e ce ne accorgiamo quando ne abbiamo bisogno


Ma i compromessi ci vogliono eccome. Ma non puoi fare i compromessi con chi ha 30 anni e si comporta come un bimbo dell'asilo.
Io posso capire un tradimento di mia moglie dopo anni di matrimonio...quando magari poi le cose non vanno benissimo e mi accorgo in prima persona di aver avuto delle mancanze nei suoi confronti. Posso capire la "sbandata" a causa della routine e tutto quello che vuoi.
Ma un tizio che prima di sposarsi si tromba la spogliarellista credo che possa rientrare nelle barzellette sull'idiozia, non certo tra i compromessi

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (7 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh si ciao  ma stai scherzando ... Ciccio se ti ciuchi bene manco come ti chiami ti ricordi e soprattuto,te lo,dicono casomai gli altri quello che hai fatto nel mentre ...ok sei stato,solo un po' alticcio


Allora..se parliamo di situazioni al limite del coma etilico, dove non ricordi proprio più nulla, voglio proprio vedere come fai a trombarti qualcuno (soprattutto se sei uomo). Impossibile. Anche perché diventi un'ameba.
Se invece sei in grado di muoverti, ti assicuro che ti ricordi tutto. L'alcool è solo una scusa. 

Buscopann


----------



## lothar57 (7 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh si ciao  ma stai scherzando ... Ciccio se ti ciuchi bene manco come ti chiami ti ricordi e soprattuto,te lo,dicono casomai gli altri quello che hai fatto nel mentre ...ok sei stato,solo un po' alticcio


vero.un'amico di mio figlio si e'appartato con una fuori dalla disco..ubriachi entrambi(sai che piacere deve essere..vabbe').al mattino non si ricordava niente..neanche che aveva scopato un cesso inguardabile...ahahaha


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma i compromessi ci vogliono eccome. Ma non puoi fare i compromessi con chi ha 30 anni e si comporta come un bimbo dell'asilo.
> Io posso capire un tradimento di mia moglie dopo anni di matrimonio...quando magari poi le cose non vanno benissimo e mi accorgo in prima persona di aver avuto delle mancanze nei suoi confronti. Posso capire la "sbandata" a causa della routine e tutto quello che vuoi.
> Ma un tizio che prima di sposarsi si tromba la spogliarellista credo che possa rientrare nelle barzellette sull'idiozia, non certo tra i compromessi
> 
> Buscopann


Ma io ne prendo atto che una sbandata di una sera ti inquieta più di una sbandata più prolungata, io dico che ci ragionerei con il mio lui in entrambi i casi prima di decidere, non sei mica obbligato a convincerti ne a convincermi :mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (7 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero.un'amico di mio figlio si e'appartato con una fuori dalla disco..ubriachi entrambi(sai che piacere deve essere..vabbe').*al mattino non si ricordava niente..neanche che aveva scopato un cesso inguardabile...ahahaha
> 
> *


Se,se..vi ha detto così perché non voleva ammettere di essersi scopato una così..Trucchi che conosco e ho usato anche io all'occasione 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero.un'amico di mio figlio si e'appartato con una fuori dalla disco..ubriachi entrambi(sai che piacere deve essere..vabbe').al mattino non si ricordava niente..neanche che aveva scopato un cesso inguardabile...ahahaha


Ma certo può capitare, mica uno si sente felice ma da qui a sparigliare tutto senza prima parlarne mah :singleeye:


----------



## Sole (7 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vai tranquilla che io per una cosa così l'avrei fatto eccome. *E' proprio prima che è più facile mandare all'aria le cose. Dopo ti toccano gli avvocati. Non ti conviene.
> *
> Buscopann


Non sai quanto ti quoto.


----------



## Buscopann (7 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma io ne prendo atto *che una sbandata di una sera ti inquieta più di una sbandata più prolungata*, io dico che ci ragionerei con il mio lui in entrambi i casi prima di decidere, non sei mica obbligato a convincerti ne a convincermi :mrgreen:


Assolutamente no. Non hai capito.
Non è la durata della sbandata. All'interno del matrimonio preferirei che mia moglie (se un giorno dovesse cadere in tentazione), si facesse 'na scopata indolore e senza coinvolgimento. E comunque sono consapevole che ci può stare. Come ci può stare e può capitare dopo anni anche la cosa più prolungata.
Ma qui si parla del tizio che si deve sposare! Cioè..ti fanno la festa perché ti devi sposare e ti trombi la spogliarellista? A me sembra 'na follia...

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Allora..se parliamo di situazioni al limite del coma etilico, dove non ricordi proprio più nulla, voglio proprio vedere come fai a trombarti qualcuno (soprattutto se sei uomo). Impossibile. Anche perché diventi un'ameba.
> Se invece sei in grado di muoverti, ti assicuro che ti ricordi tutto. L'alcool è solo una scusa.
> 
> Buscopann


Ma appunto a maggior ragione .. Uno ti racconta che il tuo sposo la sera prima si è trombato una e tu senza verificare una cippa lippa pigli e mandi all'aria tutto in 24 ore ?  Pensa se erano maldicenze o,scherzo o,altre cavolate  Che ovvio per saperlo te lo devon raccontare


----------



## Buscopann (7 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma appunto a maggior ragione .. Uno ti racconta che il tuo sposo la sera prima si è trombato una e tu senza verificare una cippa lippa pigli e mandi all'aria tutto in 24 ore ?  Pensa se erano maldicenze o,scherzo o,altre cavolate  Che ovvio per saperlo te lo devon raccontare


Qui si parla dell'ipotetica situazione che è tutto nero su bianco.
Ovvio che se me lo racconta qualcuno prima cerco di capire se sia vero. Ma lo farebbe chiunque. 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se,se..vi ha detto così perché non voleva ammettere di essersi scopato una così..Trucchi che conosco e ho usato anche io all'occasione
> 
> Buscopann


Ah busco vallo  a dire alla polizia dopo che hai causato un incidente in auto che nonostante fossi ciucco  eri senziente :mrgreen: maremma per sposare le tesi strampalate ...


----------



## Buscopann (7 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah busco vallo a dire alla polizia dopo che hai causato un incidente in auto che nonostante fossi ciucco eri senziente :mrgreen: maremma per sposare le tesi strampalate ...


Guarda che se bevi non è che non ti ricordi se stai guidando. Semplicemente hai i riflessi rallentati. E' per quello che non puoi guidare

Buscopann


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Prendendo spunto da una conversazione con amici propongo questo semplice scenario per avere un po' di opinioni.
> Un uomo qualsiasi si sta per sposare, gli amici gli organizzano il classico addio al celibato (superato? non ne ho idea...) con tanto di divertimento finale a base di sesso (molto ovvio).
> L'uomo si diverte quella notte.
> Ammettendo che la sua fidanzata o già moglie lo venga a sapere, secondo voi come la potrebbe prendere?
> ...


non ho letto tutto perchè sono di corsaaaaaa...


cmq già parlato tante volte con amici e fidanzati di questo e la risposta rimane :" a quel punto che ti sposi a fare?!".


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. Non hai capito.
> Non è la durata della sbandata. All'interno del matrimonio preferirei che mia moglie (se un giorno dovesse cadere in tentazione), si facesse 'na scopata indolore e senza coinvolgimento. E comunque sono consapevole che ci può stare. Come ci può stare e può capitare dopo anni anche la cosa più prolungata.
> Ma qui si parla del tizio che si deve sposare! Cioè..ti fanno la festa perché ti devi sposare e ti trombi la spogliarellista? A me sembra 'na follia...
> 
> Buscopann


Quindi ne deduco che la differenza sta nel fatto che l'indomani devi festeggiare non che il matrimonio come sacramento dovrebbe durare più di un giorno ( che la scopata con disimpegno o la si condanna o la si giustifica a prescindere ) ripeto io non sono così talebana, prima ci ragiono con le persone e poi decido :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2014)

semmai ipocrita è uno che giura fedeltà in chiesa o in comune poche ore aver scopato con una tizia qualsiasi.

da precisare poi che abbiamo risposto ad una domanda ovviamente* ipotetica *perché ,strano ma vero ,che non sia poi così consueto che agli addii succeda ci arrivavamo


----------



## Zod (7 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Prendendo spunto da una conversazione con amici propongo questo semplice scenario per avere un po' di opinioni.
> Un uomo qualsiasi si sta per sposare, gli amici gli organizzano il classico addio al celibato (superato? non ne ho idea...) con tanto di divertimento finale a base di sesso (molto ovvio).
> L'uomo si diverte quella notte.
> Ammettendo che la sua fidanzata o già moglie lo venga a sapere, secondo voi come la potrebbe prendere?
> ...


Se lo viene a sapere dopo incazzata, perchè si rende conto di aver sposato un coglione.
Se lo viene a sapere prima contenta, perchè evita di sposarsi un coglione.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> semmai ipocrita è uno che giura fedeltà in chiesa o in comune poche ore aver scopato con una tizia qualsiasi.
> 
> da precisare poi che abbiamo risposto ad una domanda ovviamente* ipotetica *perché ,strano ma vero ,che non sia poi così consueto che agli addii succeda ci arrivavamo


Ma io mica dico che lui non abbia sbagliato :singleeye: Solo che il giorno dopo ci si dovrebbe sposare e secondo te è razionale decidere della propria vita di coppia in poche ore ? :singleeye: Mah ( 2) ...


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Guarda che se bevi non è che non ti ricordi se stai guidando. Semplicemente hai i riflessi rallentati. E' per quello che non puoi guidare
> 
> Buscopann


I riflessi son rallentati che la mente è offuscata :mrgreen:Cvd ... Comunque ora vado a preparar la cena :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi ne deduco che la differenza sta nel fatto che l'indomani devi festeggiare non che il matrimonio come sacramento dovrebbe durare più di un giorno ( che la scopata con disimpegno o la si condanna o la si giustifica a prescindere ) ripeto io non sono così talebana, prima ci ragiono con le persone e poi decido :mrgreen:


non si tratta di condannare o meno,
si tratta che ci si dovrebbe sposare al culmine dell'amore quando non esiste proprio che vai a scopare in giro altrimenti stai solo che si sta molto bene.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non si tratta di condannare o meno,
> si tratta che ci si dovrebbe sposare al culmine dell'amore quando non esiste proprio che vai a scopare in giro altrimenti stai solo che si sta molto bene.


Ma gli incidenti di percorso accadono e talvolta anche da parte di chi non ci saremmo mai aspettati, quindi riproduco la sostanza di ciò che ho dedotto: la maggior parte mi sembra sia orientata a troncare di netto la relazione che l'altro di colpo fa schifo. io la ritengo una decisione più di pancia che di mente e cuore però ripeto è un mio modo di esser che prima di condannare qualcuno ci voglio ragionare insieme e verificare fatti e circostanze :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma gli incidenti di percorso accadono e talvolta anche da parte di chi non ci saremmo mai aspettati, quindi riproduco la sostanza di ciò che ho dedotto: la maggior parte mi sembra sia orientata a troncare di netto la relazione che l'altro di colpo fa schifo. io la ritengo una decisione più di pancia che di mente e cuore però ripeto è un mio modo di esser che prima di condannare qualcuno ci voglio ragionare insieme e verificare fatti e circostanze :mrgreen:


se accadono all'inizio non c'èmargine di speranza.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se accadono all'inizio non c'èmargine di speranza.


E ma nel caso del malaugurato amico di diletta qui la maggior parte lo ha dichiarato defunto ... dammene atto senza dargli modo di replicare, due pesi due misure non mi piacciono mai o sono talebana sempre o accetto spiegazioni prima di condannare forever,i o sono sempre per la seconda possibilità che anche io sbaglio nella,vita magari non cornifica do ma non è detto che faccia errori meno gravi e mi piacerebbe mi sia data l'opportunità di spiegare sempre


----------



## Buscopann (7 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *I riflessi son rallentati che la mente è offuscata :mrgreen:*Cvd ... Comunque ora vado a preparar la cena :mrgreen:


Se uno si mette alla guida ubriaco è un pirla. Non è che lo fa inconsapevolmente.
Hai fatto l'esempio sbaglliato su!
Per il resto posso anche capire il tuo punto di vista, che a grandi linee penso che sia condiviso. Nessuno manda a monte un matrimonio senza chiedere spiegazioni. Ma una volta che costui ti dice che era ubriaco e che non si rendeva conto di quello che faceva tu gli credi? O lo perdoni? Che spiegazioni ti dovrebbe dare uno così? Che ha trombato sotto tortura?

Buscopann


----------



## Gian (7 Marzo 2014)

premetto che ciascuno risponde secondo la sua cultura e la sua fascia di età
(la mia non più verde :incazzato.

comunque....attualmente non so come funzioni ma mooooolti anni fa
si combinava qualche cenetta e ci si divertiva con scherzetti vari.
è inutile che vi dica di cosa si tratta.
tra le tante prese in giro credo che attualmente qualcuno usi la tipa
che vien fuori da una torta (ovviamente il tutto è fittizio ed evocativo).

per quanto mi riguarda, non so cosa combinò la mia promessa sposa
(e nulla ci dicemmo al riguardo, penso che abbia riso tanto con le sue amiche :mexican.
dal canto mio, ci recammo di gruppo in un locale tipo discoteca pieno
di signorine simpatiche dell'Est europeo, che vidi molto male a causa della
scarsa luce....
dopo averci salassato come al solito facendoci bere spumantini schifosi a prezzi esagerati,
ce  ne andammo a casa, mezzo brilli e di certo non mi sono sognato
di cornificare la mia fidanzata, che amavo alla follia.
Si vede che sono uno di altri tempi, da quel che leggo.
(e comunque, negli addii, è buona norma non dire nulla al partner
visto l'imminente matrimonio, a scanso di litigi e reazioni di gelosia
altrimenti come giustamente dice Ultimo:
LEI
A) lo manda a fanculo senza manco dirglielo.

B) lo manda a fanculo dicendolo a lui e tutti i comparetti di festa comprensivo di familiari.

C) gli fa sapere che anche lei andrà a farsi una scopata per divertimento. Per poi mandarlo a fanculo lo stesso.

Queste le mie opzioni.). :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Va bene. La prossima volta che entrerò in una normalissima discoteca, per andare a ballare, pretenderò di visionare l'abbigliamento di ogni singola cubista prima di entrare; non sia mai che qualcuna sia troppo scollacciata e dovessi passare per puttaniere frequentatore di postriboli.


Hai fatto tutto da solo.
Ti qualifichi per uno che va in discoteca.
Non tutte le discoteche hanno cubiste seminude e se non piace si esce. 
Potrebbe perfino capitare di entrare per sbaglio in un privé (forse, non so) ma poi si può uscire. Solo di galera e dall'ospedale non si può scegliere di uscire.
Ognuno si definisce in quello che dice e in quello che fa.
Similmente io mi qualifico come repressa, ipocrita, beghina?
E chi se ne frega.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma quel tipo di addio al celibato credo li organizzino solo gli sceneggiatori Hollywoodiani per qualche commedia americana.
> 
> O qualche major del porno americano, per far vedere un gruppo di signore infoiate che lo prendono in bocca al ballerino di turno.
> 
> ...


Ci saranno anche amici e amiche che organizzano cose così. 
Ma uno anche gli amici se li sceglie.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> però il finale della domanda di Diletta era a base di sesso...
> non capisco perchè parlate di spogliarelli e toccatine
> 
> in pratica Diletta se ho capito bene, in seguito sostiene che se una coppia è così convinta e va così d'accordo sino al punto di sposarsi, che vuoi che sia un addio al celibato a base di sesso? invece per quanto riguarda l'addio al nubilato a base di sesso, temo che la musica cambi (per Diletta sempre)...


Per Diletta se non c'è sentimento non è grave. Dice.


----------



## Buscopann (7 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai fatto tutto da solo.
> Ti qualifichi per uno che va in discoteca.
> Non tutte le discoteche hanno cubiste seminude e se non piace si esce.
> *Potrebbe perfino capitare di entrare per sbaglio in un privé *(forse, non so) ma poi si può uscire. Solo di galera e dall'ospedale non si può scegliere di uscire.
> ...


Per sbaglio la vedo dura in un privé...con quello che costa se non vai in coppia :mrgreen:

Ad ogni modo i privé mica son posti così beceri. Da quello che mi è stato detto sono locali molto eleganti. Ovviamente buona parte dei frequentatori è lì per sperimentare nuove dimensioni del sesso (da singoli o in coppia), ma in questo caso non c'è nulla di meschino. E' tutto alla luce del sole e ognuno fa quello che vuole nel totale rispetto degli altri.
C'è chi ci va anche solo per fare due chiacchiere e bere qualcosa.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (7 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per Diletta se non c'è sentimento non è grave. Dice.


E una pugnetta con sentimento come si qualifica? 

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per sbaglio la vedo dura in un privé...con quello che costa se non vai in coppia :mrgreen:
> 
> Ad ogni modo i privé mica son posti così beceri. Da quello che mi è stato detto sono locali molto eleganti. Ovviamente buona parte dei frequentatori è lì per sperimentare nuove dimensioni del sesso (da singoli o in coppia), ma in questo caso non c'è nulla di meschino. E' tutto alla luce del sole e ognuno fa quello che vuole nel totale rispetto degli altri.
> C'è chi ci va anche solo per fare due chiacchiere e bere qualcosa.
> ...


Non dubito su nulla.
Era un esempio per dire che se la situazione non ci piace si può uscire.
Io non vado per locali l'otto marzo ma se fossi in un ristorante e, non avendo guardato la locandina fuori, arrivasse lo spogliarellista uscirei.
E non perché non voglio vedere un uomo.


----------



## Buscopann (7 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non dubito su nulla.
> Era un esempio per dire che se la situazione non ci piace si può uscire.
> *Io non vado per locali l'otto marzo ma se fossi in un ristorante e, non avendo guardato la locandina fuori, arrivasse lo spogliarellista uscirei.
> *E non perché non voglio vedere un uomo.


Vabbé..però sei un tantino esagerata. Metti che si mangia bene. Puoi anche far finta di nulla quando arriva lo spogliarellista 

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vabbé..però sei un tantino esagerata. Metti che si mangia bene. Puoi anche far finta di nulla quando arriva lo spogliarellista
> 
> Buscopann


nel mio caso basterà uno sguardo e questi correrà repentinamente a vestirsi chiedendo scusa non lo faccio più


----------



## disincantata (7 Marzo 2014)

A me è capitato di essere in un ristorante grandissimo con amiche per la festa della donna e sono entrati due spogliarellisti, bei ragazzi, ma non si sono messi nudi, una cosa simpatica e senza coinvolgere nessuno.


A proposito, auguri a tutte le donne del Forum.


----------



## Fantastica (7 Marzo 2014)

Confesso che mi mettono a disagio i carnai. Tutti. Il corpo è un tempio. Negli addii al celibato, nelle discoteche, in genere, ma anche nei concorsi di bellezza, là dove la carne è esibita, ed è tanta, io vedo carnai, cadaveri a mucchi, macellerie senza la poesia delle macellerie.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> nel mio caso basterà uno sguardo e questi correrà repentinamente a vestirsi chiedendo scusa non lo faccio più


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Confesso che mi mettono a disagio i carnai. Tutti. Il corpo è un tempio. Negli addii al celibato, nelle discoteche, in genere, ma anche nei concorsi di bellezza, là dove la carne è esibita, ed è tanta, io vedo carnai, cadaveri a mucchi, macellerie senza la poesia delle macellerie.


:up:
Tutti sono tolleranti ma se fosse un proprio figlio o il figlio di un'amica si penserebbero altre cose.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Confesso che mi mettono a disagio i carnai. Tutti. Il corpo è un tempio. Negli addii al celibato, nelle discoteche, in genere, ma anche nei concorsi di bellezza, là dove la carne è esibita, ed è tanta, io vedo carnai, cadaveri a mucchi, macellerie senza la poesia delle macellerie.


E Madonna.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Prendendo spunto da una conversazione con amici propongo questo semplice scenario per avere un po' di opinioni.
> Un uomo qualsiasi si sta per sposare, gli amici gli organizzano il classico addio al celibato (superato? non ne ho idea...) con tanto di divertimento finale a base di sesso (molto ovvio).
> L'uomo si diverte quella notte.
> Ammettendo che la sua fidanzata o già moglie lo venga a sapere, secondo voi come la potrebbe prendere?
> ...


Boh, tu per una cosa simile sei andata dallo psicologo e dal prete e ancora non ti ripigli, vedi tu.


----------



## Diletta (9 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma tu pensi che tuo marito ti avrebbe sposata sapendo che all'addio al nubilato ti eri beccata un'infilzata dallo spogliarellista di turno?





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Secondo me non stava affatto scherzando: probabilmente suo marito ha tirato fuori un altro coniglio dal cilindro, vero Diletta? Spero di sbagliarmi



Nessun coniglio fuori dal cilindro!
Lui non fece nessuna seratina piccante soprattutto per il fatto che la compagnia con cui era non era "adatta" e si sa che la compagnia è tutto in questi frangenti...
Me ne sarebbe fregato meno di zero.

Sulla tua prima domanda: se l'avesse saputo prima con molta probabilità non mi avrebbe sposato, se l'avesse saputo dopo avrebbe fatto in modo di annullare il matrimonio...
Perché questo?
Non sarebbe neanche da puntualizzare: sono due cose diverse.


----------



## Diletta (9 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *stiamo parlando dell'inizio di un percorso , non so come dirlo: perché dovrei sposarmi?*
> perchè sono innamorata s e r i a m e n te.
> se capita dopo anni in ballo ci sono mille "giustificazioni " , oneri e altro




Ma non capisco cosa c'entri l'inizio del percorso con una goliardata del genere, una cosa, di dubbio gusto certamente, ma che niente ha a che fare col discorso amore e matrimonio.
Se mai, si può stendere un velo pietoso sulla cosa e stop.
Finisce lì.


----------



## Diletta (9 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A me sembra che state straparlando un po' tutti di una cosa che fondamentalmente mette d'accordo proprio tutti quanti.
> 
> 1) Gli addi al celibato dove lo sposo tromba sono diffusi come le Ferrari sulle strade d'Italia. Al limite ti portano in qualche locale di spogliarello, ti organizzano la salita sul palco e finisce lì con qualche strusciamento. E' il prototipo dell'addio al celibato goliardico da maschi cazzoni che si fanno due risate.
> 
> ...





Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..ma se fosse vero..porca miseria..deve convincersi che siamo strani noi? *E' l'annullamento di sè stessa elevato al cubo..
> *
> Buscopann



Ma io non lo sposerei se scoprissi che è un disonesto, un ladro, un approfittatore e via dicendo...
Non certo per una cosa irrilevante come questa!

Addirittura: annullamento di me stessa e poi anche elevato a potenza!
A parte il fatto che nessuno ha il potere di annullare un altro essere, non capisco come potrebbe fare...
la stima che abbiamo di noi stessi è a prescindere dagli altri, da qualsiasi altro...


----------



## Diletta (9 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> A me sì! Sembra terrificante. E spiego i motivi:
> 
> 1) Sapere che qualche giorno prima del mio matrimonio mio marito ha fatto sesso con una spogliarellista al suo addio al celibato me lo farebbe sembrare un morto di figa che alla prima occasione non riesce a tenere l'uccello nei pantaloni. Quindi me lo dequalificherebbe proprio come uomo.
> 
> ...



Sole, sono d'accordo con te sull'apice dell'amore e del coinvolgimento, anche se forse il concetto è eccessivamente romantico per i tempi di oggi, comunque...

Sul terzo punto, davvero non ti capisco!
Parli di TRADIMENTO da elaborare.
Ma io non vedo nessun tradimento, niente da capire, niente da accettare quindi.
Io chiederei semplicemente se si è divertito quella notte...e se la risposta è affermativa direi:
"buon per te!" 
Hai presente il "nulla"


----------



## Diletta (9 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, tu per una cosa simile sei andata dallo psicologo e dal prete e ancora non ti ripigli, vedi tu.




Che pazienza che ci vuole con te Joey!!!
Ma che cosa simile.
Lo psicologo e il prete mi sono serviti per altro, per molto altro, non mi sarei certo scomodata a rivolgermi a loro per queste cazzate!


----------



## Diletta (9 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai a me sembra che comunque vada sono dei riti sociali no?
> Non so da voi
> Ma da noi nulla la sposa deve sapere dell'addio al celibato dello sposo, ma nulla lo sposo sa di cosa fa all'addio al celibato la futura sposa no?
> 
> ...



SI', una goliardia, una cazzata insignificante...:up:
Non sono sicura sul fatto del promesso sposo tutto giovane e innamorato...secondo me, se si ritrae, molto è dovuto al timore di apparire poco serio in prossimità della solennità che lo aspetta.
Ma sotto sotto...eccome se ci vorrebbe andare!
E allora che ci vada, e al bando l'ipocrisia.


----------



## disincantata (9 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma io non lo sposerei se scoprissi che è un disonesto, un ladro, un approfittatore e via dicendo...
> Non certo per una cosa irrilevante come questa!
> 
> Addirittura: annullamento di me stessa e poi anche elevato a potenza!
> ...



Cara Diletta, ma se non ti disturba una scopata la sera prima del matrimonio, dovrebbe essere facile perdonarne altre purchè non ci sia una relazione, o non capisco io la differenza?

Un abbraccio.

Parlo di fare sesso, non di spogliarelli o una palpatina alle tette di Moana.


----------



## Leda (9 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Nessun coniglio fuori dal cilindro!
> Lui non fece nessuna seratina piccante soprattutto per il fatto che la compagnia con cui era non era "adatta" e si sa che la compagnia è tutto in questi frangenti...
> Me ne sarebbe fregato meno di zero.
> 
> ...



Perchè diverse? Sono esattamente la stessa cosa, solo guardata attraverso due lenti diverse.


----------



## Diletta (9 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> A me non sorprende, però vorrei capire allora il perchè del soffrire per altri tradimenti solo per sesso.
> 
> Che cambia se è per l'addio al nubilato o per divertirsi?



Cara, sarò strana io, ma faccio fatica a considerare tradimento e, di conseguenza a starci male, quando si tratta di una botta e via di una sola volta con una tipa estranea e che resterà tale.


----------



## Diletta (9 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cara Diletta, ma se non ti disturba una scopata la sera prima del matrimonio, dovrebbe essere facile* perdonarne altre purchè non ci sia una relazione, o non capisco io la differenza?*
> 
> Un abbraccio.
> 
> Parlo di fare sesso, non di spogliarelli o una palpatina alle tette di Moana.



Infatti: quelle fatte a questa condizione le ho perdonate seduta stante, non ci sono neanche più tornata sopra, come se mi avesse detto di essere andato a mangiare una pizza...
Non so perché, ma è così.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara, sarò strana io, ma faccio fatica a considerare tradimento e, di conseguenza a starci male, quando si tratta di una botta e via di una sola volta con una tipa estranea e che resterà tale.


Ma il giorno prima del matrimonio? Ma stai scherzando?


----------



## disincantata (9 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara, sarò strana io, ma faccio fatica a considerare tradimento e, di conseguenza a starci male, quando si tratta di una botta e via di una sola volta con una tipa estranea e che resterà tale.



E' il contesto che secondo me è anche peggiore. Se la sera prima di sposarmi fai sesso tanto per .....che tristezza.

Ed in ogni caso è sempre tradire.

Quindi mi chiedevo appunto cosa cambia con i seriali? Alla Lothar tanto per capirci.


----------



## disincantata (9 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Infatti: quelle fatte a questa condizione le ho perdonate seduta stante, non ci sono neanche più tornata sopra, come se mi avesse detto di essere andato a mangiare una pizza...
> Non so perché, ma è così.



Sicura di averla sempre pensata cosi o è un meccanismo di adattamento? 

Siamo molto diverse, non ne sarei proprio capace, meno ancora se fatte per abitudine.

A mia insaputa potrebbe aver fatto di tutto, ma se lo avessi scoperto, soprattutto ancora giovani, un calcio in culo all'istante stesso.

Che si sposano a fare se hanno cosi tanto bisogno di scopare con chiunque incontrino e li attragga, magari neanche tanto?

Dov'è l'amore per chi hanno sposato?


----------



## Diletta (9 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Perchè diverse? Sono esattamente la stessa cosa, solo guardata attraverso due lenti diverse.



No, non è uguale.
Lo so che la nostra emancipazione ci fa sostenere l'opposto, ma se ci soffermiamo un attimo a ragionarci sopra, si palesa subito il concetto che una donna che fa sesso con uno sconosciuto tanto per...si butta via e non è bello.
Un uomo non si butta mai via invece, tuttal'più potrà passare per puttaniere e porco, ma non perde né la stima di se stesso né quella che gli attribuiscono gli altri.
Questo, ancora oggi, nel 2014.
In seguito, chissà, la situazione potrebbe ribaltarsi completamente e, di conseguenza, cambiare la cultura e la mentalità.


----------



## Diletta (9 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma il giorno prima del matrimonio? Ma stai scherzando?



...ma magari anche una settimana prima, non credo che gli addii al celibato si facciano proprio la vigilia del matrimonio...


----------



## Diletta (9 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sicura di averla sempre pensata cosi o è un meccanismo di adattamento?
> 
> Siamo molto diverse, non ne sarei proprio capace, meno ancora se fatte per abitudine.
> 
> ...



Penso di avere sempre avuto questa forma mentale che però non si era palesata fino allo scoppio della bomba con relative confessioni.
Dico questo perché ho reagito in un modo ad alcuni tradimenti (stupore, ma assoluto distacco e menefreghismo) e in un altro modo, che ben conosci, rispetto ad altri.
Ammetto di essere stata io la prima a stupirmi per la mia reazione, come si è meravigliato lo stesso marito.


----------



## Leda (9 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, non è uguale.
> Lo so che la nostra emancipazione ci fa sostenere l'opposto, ma se ci soffermiamo un attimo a ragionarci sopra, si palesa subito il concetto che una donna che fa sesso con uno sconosciuto tanto per...si butta via e non è bello.
> Un uomo non si butta mai via invece, tuttal'più potrà passare per puttaniere e porco, ma non perde né la stima di se stesso né quella che gli attribuiscono gli altri.
> Questo, ancora oggi, nel 2014.
> In seguito, chissà, la situazione potrebbe ribaltarsi completamente e, di conseguenza, cambiare la cultura e la mentalità.



Eh??

Questo nella testa di chi?
Della _gggente_? Nella tua? Nella mia no di certo. 
Nella mia il corpo è sacro, tanto quanto i sentimenti, indipendentemente dal fatto che si sia uomini o donne.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, non è uguale.
> Lo so che la nostra emancipazione ci fa sostenere l'opposto, ma se ci soffermiamo un attimo a ragionarci sopra, si palesa subito il concetto che una donna che fa sesso con uno sconosciuto tanto per...si butta via e non è bello.
> Un uomo non si butta mai via invece, tuttal'più potrà passare per puttaniere e porco, ma non perde né la stima di se stesso né quella che gli attribuiscono gli altri.
> Questo, ancora oggi, nel 2014.
> In seguito, chissà, la situazione potrebbe ribaltarsi completamente e, di conseguenza, cambiare la cultura e la mentalità.


Scusa ma tu dove vivi?


----------



## Diletta (9 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Eh??
> 
> Questo nella testa di chi?
> Della _gggente_? Nella tua? Nella mia no di certo.
> Nella mia il corpo è sacro, tanto quanto i sentimenti, indipendentemente dal fatto che si sia uomini o donne.



Nella mia, ma anche in generale, ripeto, tutt'oggi.
Nella mia testa il mio corpo è sacro e non lo svenderei mai per una cazzata del genere, ma proprio perché la ritengo una cazzata la lascio ai signori uomini...


----------



## disincantata (9 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Penso di avere sempre avuto questa forma mentale che però non si era palesata fino allo scoppio della bomba con relative confessioni.
> Dico questo perché ho reagito in un modo ad alcuni tradimenti (stupore, ma assoluto distacco e menefreghismo) e in un altro modo, che ben conosci, rispetto ad altri.
> Ammetto di essere stata io la prima a stupirmi per la mia reazione, come si è meravigliato lo stesso marito.



Quindi se uno tradisce, anche mille volte, purchè siano mille donne, va bene?

Io capisco benissimo la differenza tra scappatela e relazione (IMPERDONABILE), ma deve essere una scappatella, non una serie infinita.

Per me.

Riguardo alle differenze tra uomo e donna puttanieri io non ne faccio. Persino Kennedy con i suoi 1300 tradimenti mi ha fatto pena. Che soddisfazione bassa bassa.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2014)

Abbattetemi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, non è uguale.
> Lo so che la nostra emancipazione ci fa sostenere l'opposto, ma se ci soffermiamo un attimo a ragionarci sopra, si palesa subito il concetto che una donna che fa sesso con uno sconosciuto tanto per...si butta via e non è bello.
> Un uomo non si butta mai via invece, tuttal'più potrà passare per puttaniere e porco, ma non perde né la stima di se stesso né quella che gli attribuiscono gli altri.
> Questo, ancora oggi, nel 2014.
> In seguito, chissà, la situazione potrebbe ribaltarsi completamente e, di conseguenza, cambiare la cultura e la mentalità.


In effetti, diletta, è questo sessismo la cosa gravissima. Il fatto che un comportamento valga più o meno a seconda del sesso di chi lo compie.
E questo anche fuori dal sesso nel senso più stretto del termine.
Io, purtroppo, mi accorgo che anche sul lavoro ( tanto per fare un esempio) il mio contributo viene valutato meno di quello di un mio pari maschio ( non da tutti, da persone evidentemente sessiste). Ma non è una bella cosa applicare questo pregiudizio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Nessun coniglio fuori dal cilindro!
> Lui non fece nessuna seratina piccante soprattutto per il fatto che la compagnia con cui era non era "adatta" e si sa che la compagnia è tutto in questi frangenti...
> Me ne sarebbe fregato meno di zero.
> 
> ...


E aggiungo, quotando questo post, che potrei anche essere d'accordo sul soprassedere  riguardo la scappatella, lo scivolone, l'errore o come lo volete chiamare (anche se la mia posizione a riguardo rimane sempre la stessa: quello che facciamo è frutto di una scelta e non di una casualità). 
Quello che non mi sembra né intelligente, né sano avvallare, è il fatto che l'uomo con cui vado a condividere la vita applichi due pesi e due misure riguardo noi, ma anche riguardo gli altri.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Nessun coniglio fuori dal cilindro!
> Lui non fece nessuna seratina piccante soprattutto per il fatto che la compagnia con cui era non era "adatta" e si sa che la compagnia è tutto in questi frangenti...
> *Me ne sarebbe fregato meno di zero.*
> 
> ...


Perché questa differenza ti pare naturale?
La tua non sarebbe una goliardata?
Soprattutto (l'ho già detto) gli amici una persona se li sceglie e gli amici organizzano ciò che sanno gradito all'amico.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma io non lo sposerei se scoprissi che è un disonesto, un ladro, un approfittatore e via dicendo...
> Non certo per una cosa irrilevante come questa!
> 
> Addirittura: annullamento di me stessa e poi anche elevato a potenza!
> ...


Cosa è disonesto?
Un uomo nel sesso non è mai disonesto per te?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, non è uguale.
> Lo so che la nostra emancipazione ci fa sostenere l'opposto, ma se ci soffermiamo un attimo a ragionarci sopra, si palesa subito il concetto che una donna che fa sesso con uno sconosciuto tanto per...si butta via e non è bello.
> Un uomo non si butta mai via invece, tuttal'più potrà passare per puttaniere e porco, ma non perde né la stima di se stesso né quella che gli attribuiscono gli altri.
> Questo, ancora oggi, nel 2014.
> In seguito, chissà, la situazione potrebbe ribaltarsi completamente e, di conseguenza, cambiare la cultura e la mentalità.


Un uomo perde la MIA stima. E mi domando perché non perda la tua.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In effetti, diletta, è questo sessismo la cosa gravissima. Il fatto che un comportamento valga più o meno a seconda del sesso di chi lo compie.
> E questo anche fuori dal sesso nel senso più stretto del termine.
> Io, purtroppo, mi accorgo che anche sul lavoro ( tanto per fare un esempio) il mio contributo viene valutato meno di quello di un mio pari maschio ( non da tutti, da persone evidentemente sessiste). Ma non è una bella cosa applicare questo pregiudizio.


Ditemi che Diletta ha 95 anni, vi prego!


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa è disonesto?
> Un uomo nel sesso non è mai disonesto per te?


questa scusami ma non la capisco nemmeno io !  comprendo la disonestà nei sentimenti che a cascata coinvolgono anche la parte sessuale ma il sesso a se stante :singleeye: come fa ad esser disonesto ? Spiegami che forse non capisco :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> questa scusami ma non la capisco nemmeno io !  comprendo la disonestà nei sentimenti che a cascata coinvolgono anche la parte sessuale ma il sesso a se stante :singleeye: come fa ad esser disonesto ? Spiegami che forse non capisco :singleeye:


Secondo Diletta il sesso distaccato dai sentimenti non ha importanza e non è disonestà nei confronti della compagna tradita, che è compagna nei sentimenti.
Chiedevo a lei.


----------



## MK (9 Marzo 2014)

Stavo pensando al mio addio al nubilato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo Diletta il sesso distaccato dai sentimenti non ha importanza e non è disonestà nei confronti della compagna tradita, che è compagna nei sentimenti.
> Chiedevo a lei.


Ah ecco  Ok


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> SI', una goliardia, una cazzata insignificante...:up:
> Non sono sicura sul fatto del promesso sposo tutto giovane e innamorato...secondo me, se si ritrae, molto è dovuto al timore di apparire poco serio in prossimità della solennità che lo aspetta.
> Ma sotto sotto...eccome se ci vorrebbe andare!
> E allora che ci vada, e al bando l'ipocrisia.


Ma dai racconti che mi hanno fatto...
Se accade...gioca
1) Il vino
2) L'incitamento degli amici

Ma secondo me capita di rado no?
Come fa a tirarti con gli amici che sono lì che ti guardano e sghignazzano?

Si ritrae per comunissimo umano imbarazzo...
Tu puoi buttarmi tra le braccia anche na Moana
Per quanto bella è pur sempre un'estranea...no?

E io sono molto timido no?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Stavo pensando al mio addio al nubilato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Chissà che cosa hai combinato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Comunque parlo per me...
Se il giorno dopo le nozze mi dice che ha fatto saltin su spogliarellista iperdotato di cui non ricorda il nome e la faccia...
Mi brucia un tot....

Se il giorno dopo le nozze scopro che il giorno prima di sposarmi ha scritto una megalettera d'amore al suo amico nascosto con scritto, tranqui amore mio, ora stiamo un po' calmini e poi si riaprono le danze...

Mi brucia cento milioni di volte di più...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo Diletta il sesso distaccato dai sentimenti non ha importanza e non è disonestà nei confronti della compagna tradita, che è compagna nei sentimenti.
> Chiedevo a lei.


No secondo Diletta na ciavada è sempre e solo na ciavada.
E' diremo una piccola disonestà.

Il sesso invece inserito in una storia d'amore parallela è n'altra roba....

Possibile che nessuno la capisca?

Lei dice se mi deve tradire, meglio che siano donne di cui non gliene frega nulla oltra la figa da ciular in quella sera, che non siano donne innamorate di lui, o peggio di cui lui è innamorato....

Perchè se è innamorato di lei e sta con me: mi imbroglia.

Noi uomini possiamo servire a mille mone.
Ma è ben difficile che riusciamo ad amare due donne contemporaneamente.
Allo stesso modo e con la stessa intensità.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chissà che cosa hai combinato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Comunque parlo per me...
> Se il giorno dopo le nozze mi dice che ha fatto saltin su spogliarellista iperdotato di cui non ricorda il nome e la faccia...
> ...



Madonna chi? Dai cazzo... Chi??? Che senso ha???


----------



## Alessandra (9 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un uomo perde la MIA stima. E mi domando perché non perda la tua.



perde anche la mia.
uno che non si sa tenere l'uccello nelle mutande quando occorre, per me e' solo un debole, non un "figo"


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Madonna chi? Dai cazzo... Chi??? Che senso ha???


eppure...
Ci sono single che hanno storia con sposato
fin da giovani....

La storia "finisce" perchè loro si sposano...


----------



## Fantastica (9 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Noi uomini possiamo servire a mille mone.
> Ma è ben difficile che riusciamo ad amare due donne contemporaneamente.
> Allo stesso modo e con la stessa intensità.


Questo nessuno, non solo gli uomini.


----------



## Fantastica (9 Marzo 2014)

*@Diletta*

Che differenza c'è, se c'è, per te che "tuo marito" faccia una scopata d'addio al nubilato o vada a troie una volta al mese, per dire? Perdonato sempre, il giocherellone zuzzurellone amoroso?

Fammi capire, vah...


----------



## Diletta (10 Marzo 2014)

*@ Fantastica
@ Disi*


Sì che c'è differenza, eccome!
Secondo me, la differenza sta proprio nella misura della cosa, che non deve certo avere continuità.
E' logico che se un marito va a troie una volta al mese, ma anche ogni sei mesi, c'è qualcosa che non quadra, di non normale, oltre che sgradevole no?  
Devono essere eventi molto sporadici, occasionali.
Ecco, queste, secondo me, sono le "botte di allegria" che lasciano il tempo che trova e che non minacciano un matrimonio, per lo meno il mio.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, non è uguale.
> Lo so che la nostra emancipazione ci fa sostenere l'opposto, ma se ci soffermiamo un attimo a ragionarci sopra, si palesa subito il concetto che una donna che fa sesso con uno sconosciuto tanto per...si butta via e non è bello.
> Un uomo non si butta mai via invece, tuttal'più potrà passare per puttaniere e porco, ma non perde né la stima di se stesso né quella che gli attribuiscono gli altri.
> Questo, ancora oggi, nel 2014.
> In seguito, chissà, la situazione potrebbe ribaltarsi completamente e, di conseguenza, cambiare la cultura e la mentalità.


Condivido quello che hai scritto. alla fine è la verità e chi scrive che non è così è perchè probabilmente sa che è così , ammetterlo è come se gli togliessi qualcosa, quando invece dovrebbero accettarlo e combattare per eliminare queste discrepanze. Avrei scritto schifeze ma discrepanze fa più figo. 

E se qualche ometto scrivesse che non è così, se ne vada a fanculo perchè è bugiardo e sta contribuendo a nascondere quanto a volte facciamo schifo.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> *@ Fantastica
> @ Disi*
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti. Il motivo per cui io non sposerei un uomo che va a un addio al nubilato è che trovo questa pratica insensata e di pessimo gusto, e il mio uomo non potrebbe certo avere un pessimo gusto. 
Non sposerei un uomo che va a puttane non perché mi sentirei tradita o sminuita, ma perché un uomo che va a puttane non ha rispetto di sé e ha una visione consumistica del sesso e sicuramente anche delle relazioni con le donne. 
Insomma, sono gesti e preferenze che qualificano una persona come senz'altro spiacevole ai miei occhi.


----------



## Diletta (10 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa è disonesto?
> Un uomo nel sesso non è mai disonesto per te?





Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo Diletta il sesso distaccato dai sentimenti non ha importanza e non è disonestà nei confronti della compagna tradita, che è compagna nei sentimenti.
> Chiedevo a lei.



Bè, tutti i comportamenti della vita possono essere fatti con disonestà, quindi anche il sesso.
L'importante è che il mio compagno non sia disonesto con me e con questo intendo assenza di sotterfugi e meschinità varie.

Non ho detto che non ha alcuna importanza il sesso distaccato dai sentimenti, dico che ne ha poca e che, se capita, non ne faccio una tragedia, ma proprio per niente.


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Infatti. Il motivo per cui io non sposerei *un uomo che va a un addio al nubilato* è che trovo questa pratica insensata e di pessimo gusto, e il mio uomo non potrebbe certo avere un pessimo gusto.
> Non sposerei un uomo che va a puttane non perché mi sentirei tradita o sminuita, ma perché un uomo che va a puttane non ha rispetto di sé e ha una visione consumistica del sesso e sicuramente anche delle relazioni con le donne.
> Insomma, sono gesti e preferenze che qualificano una persona come senz'altro spiacevole ai miei occhi.


più che altro sarebbe fuori posto:mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (10 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> *@ Fantastica
> @ Disi*
> 
> 
> ...



Diletta, ma cosa cambia se sono eventi sporadici, poi che vuol dire a questo punto sporadici, una volta ogni dieci anni????

Non è la frequenza che cambia l'atto.

Ripeto, una scappatella scoperta si può forse perdonare, anche se è difficile pure quello, ma sistematicamente diventa una malattia e se uno/una ha necessità di scopare con chi capita, che se ne stia da solo o si trovi un partner simile.

Quando poi fa pure il geloso è ancora meno accettabile.

Meno ancora lo capisco da una persona limpida, fedelissima, che non ha mai avuto altri uomini, accettare silenziosamente tutto questo.

Secondo me è un adattarsi dopo aver capito che l'altro non cambia.

Però a questo punto è più comprensibile pensare 'ho sposato un puttaniere, non ho voglia di disfare il mio matrimonio, me lo tengo con difetti e pregi, lo uso per altro, si scopi chi vuole ma io sono altro da lui'.

Non riesco a comprenderlo altrimenti, se non come compromesso.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> *@ Fantastica
> @ Disi*
> 
> 
> ...



Se tu avessi avuto un altro nick tranquilla che sarebbe tutto a posto. Impara a scherzare oltre che scrivere quello che pensi. 

E probabilmente quello che scrivi è soltanto una malformazione d'idea che il forum ti ha portato a scrivere. Un allargamento di vedute forumistiche virtuali ma non reali. La visione del virtuale come idea si presta a essere discussa ma raramente a diventare reale e vera. 


A meno che non scrivi per vita vissuta e non per storia forumistica e conseguenza di un tradimento che ti h portato a distaccarti e cercare di protegerti almeno come idea virtuale.


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> *@ Fantastica
> @ Disi*
> 
> 
> ...


trovo surreale quello che dici in genere.ma più che altro,prendendo anche in considerazioni queste botte di allegria....perché uno o una dovrebbero averne bisogno il giorno prima di sposare la persona che ama?
se è depresso/a mi sa che è meglio cambi idea


----------



## Diletta (10 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Infatti. Il motivo per cui io non sposerei un uomo che va a un addio al nubilato è che trovo questa pratica insensata e di pessimo gusto, e il mio uomo non potrebbe certo avere un pessimo gusto.
> Non sposerei un uomo che va a puttane non perché mi sentirei tradita o sminuita, ma perché un uomo che va a puttane non ha rispetto di sé e ha una visione consumistica del sesso e sicuramente anche delle relazioni con le donne.
> Insomma, sono gesti e preferenze che qualificano una persona come senz'altro spiacevole ai miei occhi.



Capisco il tuo punto di vista, però forse bisognerebbe essere un po' più morbidi sui comportamenti delle persone.
Uno può anche avere la curiosità di provare una certa cosa se non l'ha mai fatta e, se la cosa non reca danno a nessuno, non vedo la gravità in questo.
E poi conta molto il contesto, la situazione in cui ci si trova.
Se mio marito mi raccontasse che è capitata una certa cosa, ma diciamo le cose come stanno, insomma: che ha fatto una scopatina allegra in una sera particolare...che ha ceduto ad una tentazione, la prima cosa che mi verrebbe in mente di chiedergli (anzi, a dire il vero, l'ho già fatto) sarebbe se la tizia era brava a letto...e poi, senza neanche aspettare la risposta, aggiungere che tanto io sono sicuramente migliore!!    
Alla faccia della bassa autostima! :mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (10 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se tu avessi avuto un altro nick tranquilla che sarebbe tutto a posto. Impara a scherzare oltre che scrivere quello che pensi.
> 
> E probabilmente quello che scrivi è soltanto una malformazione d'idea che il forum ti ha portato a scrivere. Un allargamento di vedute forumistiche virtuali ma non reali. La visione del virtuale come idea si presta a essere discussa ma raramente a diventare reale e vera.
> 
> ...



Ultimo, ma stai parlando con me?


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo punto di vista, però forse bisognerebbe essere un po' più morbidi sui comportamenti delle persone.
> Uno può anche avere la curiosità di provare una certa cosa se non l'ha mai fatta e, se la cosa non reca danno a nessuno, non vedo la gravità in questo.
> E poi conta molto il contesto, la situazione in cui ci si trova.
> Se mio marito mi raccontasse che è capitata una certa cosa, ma diciamo le cose come stanno, insomma: che ha fatto una scopatina allegra in una sera particolare...che ha ceduto ad una tentazione, la prima cosa che mi verrebbe in mente di chiedergli (anzi, a dire il vero, l'ho già fatto) sarebbe se la tizia era brava a letto...e poi, senza neanche aspettare la risposta, aggiungere che tanto io sono sicuramente migliore!!
> Alla faccia della bassa autostima! :mrgreen:


questa non è autostima, è il disincanto eil cinismo al quale sei arrivata grazie al tradimento.e ci sei arrivata ora...te lo avessero chiesto il giorno del tuo matrimonio col cavolo che avresti risposto così


----------



## Nordica (10 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo punto di vista, però forse bisognerebbe essere un po' più morbidi sui comportamenti delle persone.
> Uno può anche avere la curiosità di provare una certa cosa se non l'ha mai fatta e, se la cosa non reca danno a nessuno, non vedo la gravità in questo.
> E poi conta molto il contesto, la situazione in cui ci si trova.
> Se mio marito mi raccontasse che è capitata una certa cosa, ma diciamo le cose come stanno, insomma: che ha fatto una scopatina allegra in una sera particolare...che ha ceduto ad una tentazione, la prima cosa che mi verrebbe in mente di chiedergli (anzi, a dire il vero, l'ho già fatto) sarebbe se la tizia era brava a letto...e poi, senza neanche aspettare la risposta, aggiungere che tanto io sono sicuramente migliore!!
> Alla faccia della bassa autostima! :mrgreen:



credo che tutti mariti/ mogli/ fidanzati/ fidanzate tradiscano. non credo più nel amore puro. magari non tutti tradiscono fisicamente. ma diciamocelo, chi non ha mai flirtato con qualcuno, anche innocentemente? anche quello è un tradimento. come sono dell'idea che il innamorasi è il tradimento peggiore. preferisco una scappatella. il pensiero che il mio lui muoia dietro ad un'altra va oltre ad un avventura fisica.


----------



## Diletta (10 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Diletta, ma cosa cambia se sono eventi sporadici, *poi che vuol dire a questo punto sporadici, una volta ogni dieci anni????*
> 
> Non è la frequenza che cambia l'atto.
> 
> ...




Sì, diciamo ogni dieci anni, mi può star bene.
Non me ne frega nulla se lui si concede una scappatella ogni dieci anni.
E che sarà mai di fronte alla meraviglia del creato, al significato della vita stessa?

Sono d'accordissimo con te sul fatto che chi ha di queste necessità deve starsene da solo, ma anche qui si sta parlando di due casi diversi, necessità = continuità.
In questo caso la porta sarebbe aperta (con calcio nel culo annesso per la mia perdita di tempo investita nel matrimonio).
Se uno non riesce ad essere fedele non si deve sposare, non ne ha la "vocazione" e non lo costringe nessuno a farlo, quindi...

Per lo stesso motivo di cui sopra, lui non si può affatto scopare chi gli pare, e se me ne accorgo sono guai per lui!


----------



## Diletta (10 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> trovo surreale quello che dici in genere.ma più che altro,prendendo anche in considerazioni queste botte di allegria....perché uno o una dovrebbero averne bisogno il giorno prima di sposare la persona che ama?
> se è depresso/a mi sa che è meglio cambi idea



Ma non è neanche questione di "bisogno".
Uno, proprio perché si trova in una dimensione emotiva tutta particolare, potrebbe fare quella "cazzata" per poi relegarla immediatamente in quell'ambito, niente di più.
Ma a me, in definitiva, che me ne importa se l'ha fatta?
Che mi cambia?
I suoi sentimenti non sono certo variati per quella parentesi giocosa e neanche i miei.


----------



## Diletta (10 Marzo 2014)

Nordica ha detto:


> credo che tutti mariti/ mogli/ fidanzati/ fidanzate tradiscano. *non credo più nel amore puro. *magari non tutti tradiscono fisicamente. ma diciamocelo, chi non ha mai flirtato con qualcuno, anche innocentemente? anche quello è un tradimento. come sono dell'idea che il innamorasi è il tradimento peggiore. preferisco una scappatella. *il pensiero che il mio lui muoia dietro ad un'altra va oltre ad un avventura fisica.*




Anch'io non ci credo più...e non so se è un bene o un male, ma ormai questo è.
Sulla tua ultima frase evidenziata: idem per me e inaccettabile.


----------



## Diletta (10 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa non è autostima, è il disincanto eil cinismo al quale sei arrivata grazie al tradimento.e ci sei arrivata ora...te lo avessero chiesto il giorno del tuo matrimonio col cavolo che avresti risposto così



Ma non lo posso sapere, probabile quello che dici...di sicuro la mia forma mentale si è evoluta (tu diresti "involuta") col tempo e con la maturità, con le esperienze e le sfide che la vita mi ha messo davanti.
Quello che so per certo è che alcuni tradimenti non mi hanno minimamente toccato, altri mi hanno letteralmente devastato, e questo da subito dopo la scoperta di entrambi.


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non lo posso sapere, probabile quello che dici...di sicuro la mia forma mentale si è evoluta (tu diresti "involuta") col tempo e con la maturità, con le esperienze e le sfide che la vita mi ha messo davanti.
> Quello che so per certo è che alcuni tradimenti non mi hanno minimamente toccato, altri mi hanno letteralmente devastato, e questo da subito dopo la scoperta di entrambi.


sai, penso che una roba vigliacca del tradimento sia proprio anche questo toglierti un minimo di ingenuità e di buone aspettative verso gli altri che poi è il disincanto del quale parlavo.
riprenditi un po' sogni


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro sarebbe fuori posto:mrgreen:


In effetti a meno non si travesta da donna


----------



## Scaredheart (10 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, non è uguale.
> Lo so che la nostra emancipazione ci fa sostenere l'opposto, ma se ci soffermiamo un attimo a ragionarci sopra, si palesa subito il concetto che una donna che fa sesso con uno sconosciuto tanto per...si butta via e non è bello.
> Un uomo non si butta mai via invece, tuttal'più potrà passare per puttaniere e porco, ma non perde né la stima di se stesso né quella che gli attribuiscono gli altri.
> Questo, ancora oggi, nel 2014.
> In seguito, chissà, la situazione potrebbe ribaltarsi completamente e, di conseguenza, cambiare la cultura e la mentalità.


Diletta mi dispiace doverti avvisare che nel 2014 che stiamo vivendo,la situazione è GIÀ RIBALTATA!!

Mi dispiace che non lo vedi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma io mica parlavo di sesso vero e proprio.


tu no ma il post di Diletta sì. Ovvio peraltro, perchè una serata in un locale di strep non può finire altrimenti:singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo punto di vista, però forse bisognerebbe essere un po' più morbidi sui comportamenti delle persone.
> Uno può anche avere la curiosità di provare una certa cosa se non l'ha mai fatta e, se la cosa non reca danno a nessuno, non vedo la gravità in questo.
> E poi conta molto il contesto, la situazione in cui ci si trova.
> Se mio marito mi raccontasse che è capitata una certa cosa, ma diciamo le cose come stanno, insomma: che ha fatto una scopatina allegra in una sera particolare...che ha ceduto ad una tentazione, la prima cosa che mi verrebbe in mente di chiedergli (anzi, a dire il vero, l'ho già fatto) sarebbe se la tizia era brava a letto...*e poi, senza neanche aspettare la risposta, aggiungere che tanto io sono sicuramente migliore!! *
> Alla faccia della bassa autostima! :mrgreen:



questa è autostima ai minimi storici, altrochè


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non lo posso sapere, probabile quello che dici...*di sicuro la mia forma mentale si è evoluta* (tu diresti "involuta") col tempo e con la maturità, con le esperienze e le sfide che la vita mi ha messo davanti.
> Quello che so per certo è che alcuni tradimenti non mi hanno minimamente toccato, altri mi hanno letteralmente devastato, e questo da subito dopo la scoperta di entrambi.



di sicuro una minchia
la tua forma mentale è esattamente quella di quando ti sei sposata, hai solo allargato la capacità di adattarti all'imprevedibile.
che non è un male, anzi: ma l'evoluzione, quella vera, è su di noi stessi, non sull'accettazione degli altri.

tutti rispettiamo il tuo punto di vista, se a te va bene così: ma non cercare di farci passare per fessi, che non sta bene e ti riesce anche abbastanza male, se devo dire


----------



## free (10 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu no ma il post di Diletta sì. Ovvio peraltro, perchè una serata in un locale di strep non può finire altrimenti:singleeye:



invece secondo me no, ed è proprio questo che distingue una goliardata (ovvero uno spettacolo di spogliarello volgarotto ma "scherzoso", vista l'occasione dell'addio al celibato) da una cosa che goliardata non è
si può anche stare allo scherzo volgare di gruppo, ma arrivare al punto di andare con una tizia affittata dagli amici non è affatto una goliardata


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> invece secondo me no, ed è proprio questo che distingue una goliardata (ovvero uno spettacolo di spogliarello volgarotto ma "scherzoso", vista l'occasione dell'addio al celibato) da una cosa che goliardata non è
> si può anche stare allo scherzo volgare di gruppo, ma *arrivare al punto di andare con una tizia affittata dagli amici non è affatto una goliardata*



infatti non lo è: ma mi sembra che gli uomini stessi abbiano confermato che simili situazioni sono più fantasie (o forse baloccate holliwoodiane)


----------



## Sole (10 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sole, sono d'accordo con te sull'apice dell'amore e del coinvolgimento, anche se forse il concetto è eccessivamente romantico per i tempi di oggi, comunque...
> 
> Sul terzo punto, davvero non ti capisco!
> Parli di TRADIMENTO da elaborare.
> ...


Abbiamo un concetto diverso di amore. Io amo con tutta me stessa, con il cuore, la pancia e il corpo.
E non penso mi accontenterei di un uomo che non mi amasse nello stesso modo.

Ma questo è quello che sento io, il mio modo di amare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per Diletta se non c'è sentimento non è grave. Dice.


nono, nel caso sia l'uomo a tradire è FISIOLOGICO. Lo dicono pure gli esperti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nono, nel caso sia l'uomo a tradire è FISIOLOGICO. Lo dicono pure gli esperti.



mentre se è una donna a scopare con sconosciuti (anche senza tradire) è una brutta cosa


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Nessun coniglio fuori dal cilindro!
> Lui non fece nessuna seratina piccante soprattutto per il fatto che la compagnia con cui era non era "adatta" e si sa che *la compagnia è tutto in questi frangenti...
> *Me ne sarebbe fregato meno di zero.
> 
> ...


se non sei senziente.
Se sei senziente di solito fai quello che decidi di fare TU.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nono, nel caso sia l'uomo a tradire è FISIOLOGICO. Lo dicono pure gli esperti.


Sono caduta dalla sedia ahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mentre se è una donna a scopare con sconosciuti (anche senza tradire) è una brutta cosa


ça va sans dire.


----------



## free (10 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti non lo è: ma mi sembra che gli uomini stessi abbiano confermato che simili situazioni sono più fantasie (o forse baloccate holliwoodiane)



ma infatti, io credo che per arrivare a scoparsi la spogliarellista o quello che è, il futuro sposo debba attivarsi in prima persona, che c'entrano gli amici e la festa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sole, sono d'accordo con te sull'apice dell'amore e del coinvolgimento, anche se forse il concetto è eccessivamente romantico per i tempi di oggi, comunque...
> 
> Sul terzo punto, davvero non ti capisco!
> Parli di TRADIMENTO da elaborare.
> ...


Se Lothar passa da qui e legge questo si innamora perdutamente, secondo me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara, sarò strana io, ma faccio fatica a considerare tradimento e, di conseguenza a starci male, quando si tratta di una botta e via di una sola volta con una tipa estranea e che resterà tale.


Oddio... mentre facevano sesso sesso un minimo di confidenza l'avranno avuto, non parlerei proprio di estranea. Conoscente, magari, toh.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, non è uguale.
> Lo so che la nostra emancipazione ci fa sostenere l'opposto, *ma se ci soffermiamo un attimo a ragionarci sopra, si palesa subito il concetto che una donna che fa sesso con uno sconosciuto tanto per...si butta via e non è bello.
> Un uomo non si butta mai via invece*, tuttal'più potrà passare per puttaniere e porco, ma non perde né la stima di se stesso né quella che gli attribuiscono gli altri.
> Questo, ancora oggi, nel 2014.
> In seguito, chissà, la situazione potrebbe ribaltarsi completamente e, di conseguenza, cambiare la cultura e la mentalità.


allora non soffermiamoci, passiamo oltre: l'uomo è cacciatore, la donna si deve curare solo della prole e del focolare domestico.

Anzi, adesso scrivo alla Boldrini che la smetta di scassare i maroni e torni a fare la calza, comme il faut.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro sarebbe fuori posto:mrgreen:


se è lo spogliarellista, no


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2014)

Ci sono delle somiglianze tra quello che scrive Diletta con un certo nick. Si è vero la modalità cambia. cambiano le forme, le maniere simpatiche e non, dovreste rileggervi ben bene e fare un certo tipo di confronto con le risposte che avete dato a Diletta e le risposte che avete dato nel passato ad un certo nick. 


Gulp! Chiaramente non sto accusando, ma se non volete scatenare l'inferno non provocatemi, probabilmente vi ignorerò, ma potremmo anche discuterne e farne degli esempi e metterlio a confronto. 


Anzi ignoro a priori tanto risondere e mettere a confronto non servorebbe a nulla.

Minchia quanto sono antipatico eh.


----------



## Sole (10 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sicura di averla sempre pensata cosi o è un meccanismo di adattamento?
> 
> Siamo molto diverse, non ne sarei proprio capace, meno ancora se fatte per abitudine.
> 
> ...


Secondo me ci sono persone (non faccio distinzioni di genere) che davvero credono che scopare la prima o il primo che incontrano non tolga nulla al partner.

E io posso anche capire che anche quella sia una forma d'amore.

Io la penso come te. Per me è assurdo. Ma ognuno di noi ama in modo diverso, a seconda della propria indole, la propria esperienza, la propria cultura. Ci sono uomini intrisi di maschilismo che considerano le donne solo come oggetti di piacere o di conquista, senza troppo valore. In questo caso, quando il sesso con una donna viene equiparato a una pizza, davvero il senso di ciò che si fa è diverso.  E non va a intaccare i sentimenti che si provano per la compagna di vita.

Può essere discutibile, anche perché comunque accanto al tradimento fisico c'è l'inganno. Ma davvero sono convinta che il loro modo di amare non potrebbe mai essere diverso.

Il punto è che certe cose andrebbero esplicitate prima e condivise. Perchè sono argomenti importanti, sui quali una coppia dovrebbe incontrarsi.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> *Secondo me ci sono persone (non faccio distinzioni di genere) che davvero credono che scopare la prima o il primo che incontrano non tolga nulla al partner.
> *
> E io posso anche capire che anche quella sia una forma d'amore.
> 
> ...


*
*

Sul primo neretto potrei incollare di un macello di nick che hanno scritto quella frase.

Sul secondo neretto che porta paro paro il primo neretto, sempre qua dentro è stato detto che vale anche per la donna. 

Sul terzo neretto che riporta il primo e il secondo ...... sempre qua dentro ci sono stati consensi a riguardo. 

Sul quarto neretto: stiamo fantasticando, perchè qua dentro ( parlo del conte ma il conte ci marcia e non è come vuole fare apparire) c'è solo il contuzzo che può scriverlo.


----------



## gas (10 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oddio... mentre facevano sesso sesso un minimo di *confidenza* l'avranno avuto, non parlerei proprio di estranea. Conoscente, magari, toh.


ma che confidenza, mentre scopavano si davano del lei


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Sul primo neretto potrei incollare di un macello di nick che hanno scritto quella frase.
> 
> ...


Io non capisco dove vuoi arrivare.
Hai detto che le risposte date a Diletta sono diverse dalle risposte date ad altri nick che scrivono le stesse cose.
A me non viene in mente nessuno che qua dentro abbia detto che:
- per l'uomo è diverso perchè è nato cacciatore e quindi se va in giro a scopare è normale e gode pure di indulgenza spirituale
- che se una donna ha un'avventura con uno senza conoscerlo è un'essere si serie B che è cosa buona e giusta che l'uomo tratti come uno straccio per pulirsi i piedi e di cui non conserverà memoria
- che pur di fare sfogare il proprio partner si arriverebbe pure a pagargli una prostituta/un gigolò
- che è ovvio e scontato che, entrando in un locale dove fanno lo spogliarello, si finisca a fare sesso
- che sono, a volte, le brutte compagnie(intese come amicizie) la causa dei tradimenti. 


non mi viene nessuno, giuro.
Ma ti posso assicurare che se mi capita anche con un altro nick, a leggere ste cose sbrocco uguale.
Fossi pure tu, guarda.


----------



## Buscopann (10 Marzo 2014)

Concordo con Sole che afferma che ci sono infiniti modi di amare quante sono le persone. 
Però ci deve essere anche coerenza e un filo logico in quanto si sostiene.  Qui mi sembra che l'uomo può scopare come andare a farsi un giro in giostra. La donna invece non può perchè la società non giustifica tali comportamenti.
Questa non è coerenza. Questo è un adattamento a ciò che si è SUBITO nel corso della propria vita. È un autoconvincimento che le cose stanno così.  E anche il fatto di pensare di avere ragione a dispetto di tutti gli altri è un'ulteriore conferma a mio avviso.
Fosse di mentalità aperta vivrebbe la coppia in modo diverso. 

Buscopann


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non capisco dove vuoi arrivare.
> Hai detto che le risposte date a Diletta sono diverse dalle risposte date ad altri nick che scrivono le stesse cose.
> A me non viene in mente nessuno che qua dentro abbia detto che:
> - per l'uomo è diverso perchè è nato cacciatore e quindi se va in giro a scopare è normale e gode pure di indulgenza spirituale
> ...


La capoccia di Diletta e' troppo bella per essere vera....


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non capisco dove vuoi arrivare.
> Hai detto che le risposte date a Diletta sono diverse dalle risposte date ad altri nick che scrivono le stesse cose.
> A me non viene in mente nessuno che qua dentro abbia detto che:
> - per l'uomo è diverso perchè è nato cacciatore e quindi se va in giro a scopare è normale e gode pure di indulgenza spirituale
> ...


Quoto


----------



## perplesso (10 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro sarebbe fuori posto:mrgreen:





Fantastica ha detto:


> Infatti. Il motivo per cui io non sposerei un uomo che va a un addio al nubilato è che trovo questa pratica insensata e di pessimo gusto, e il mio uomo non potrebbe certo avere un pessimo gusto.
> Non sposerei un uomo che va a puttane non perché mi sentirei tradita o sminuita, ma perché un uomo che va a puttane non ha rispetto di sé e ha una visione consumistica del sesso e sicuramente anche delle relazioni con le donne.
> Insomma, sono gesti e preferenze che qualificano una persona come senz'altro spiacevole ai miei occhi.


nemmeno come invitato?  intendo non come spogliarellista,ma proprio come invitato a titolo di amicizia dalla futura sposina


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> nemmeno come invitato?  intendo non come spogliarellista,ma proprio come invitato a titolo di amicizia dalla futura sposina


ho fatto una battuta sul nubilato/celibato.stop


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non capisco dove vuoi arrivare.
> Hai detto che le risposte date a Diletta sono diverse dalle risposte date ad altri nick che scrivono le stesse cose.
> A me non viene in mente nessuno che qua dentro abbia detto che:
> - per l'uomo è diverso perchè è nato cacciatore e quindi se va in giro a scopare è normale e gode pure di indulgenza spirituale
> ...



La frase che l'uomo cerca per altro e che la donna ci mette sentimento, emozione chi l'ha scritta? Questo in breve sbri. Anche se è stato scritto che un amante bisogna trovarselo, cioè un bel toy bisogna trovarsi.... come a rendere pariglia, no? 
Il resto preferisco non dare risposte perchè a parere mio si legge Diletta in maniera diversa. Non credo che diletta parlando di zoccole pensi alle prostitute, ma parla di quelle relazioni una tantum che appunto capitano... Se entra Diletta gli domanderemo a cosa si riferisse, se alle puttane o ai toy una tantum.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Concordo con Sole che afferma che ci sono infiniti modi di amare quante sono le persone.
> Però ci deve essere anche coerenza e un filo logico in quanto si sostiene.  Qui mi sembra che l'uomo può scopare come andare a farsi un giro in giostra. La donna invece non può perchè la società non giustifica tali comportamenti.
> Questa non è coerenza. Questo è un adattamento a ciò che si è SUBITO nel corso della propria vita. È un autoconvincimento che le cose stanno così.  E anche il fatto di pensare di avere ragione a dispetto di tutti gli altri è un'ulteriore conferma a mio avviso.
> Fosse di mentalità aperta vivrebbe la coppia in modo diverso.
> ...


Bendarsi gli occhi e scrivere che questa discriminazione contro la donna non sia vera è soltanto una maniera per mentire e non far evolvere la situazione in maniera paritaria la dove non tanto questa discriminazione non dovrebbe esistere ma quanto il tradimento stesso non dovrebbe esistere.


----------



## zanna (10 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bendarsi gli occhi e scrivere che questa discriminazione contro la donna non sia vera è soltanto una maniera per mentire e non far evolvere la situazione in maniera paritaria la dove non tanto questa discriminazione non dovrebbe esistere ma quanto il tradimento stesso non dovrebbe esistere.


ensa:ensa:ensa:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> ensa:ensa:ensa:


:dotto::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (10 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :dotto::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


#echenonloso


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> ensa:ensa:ensa:


All'uomo non conviene dire, si è vero sono maschlista, se tradisco io è meno il danno, se lo fa la donna è una zoccola. 

Siamo pregni di questi pensieri, sappiamo che è sbagliato, sappiamo che è totamente sbagliato, ma quello che conta sono i fatti non quello che scriviamo qua per ipocrisia. O mancanza di introspezione e sincerità. Una volta avrei scritto per mancanza di palle, vabbè l'ho scritto.

Minchia sono l'unico essere retrogrado di questo forum, ma tutti qua dentro sono i perfettini?


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> All'uomo non conviene dire, si è vero sono maschlista, se tradisco io è meno il danno, se lo fa la donna è una zoccola.
> 
> Siamo pregni di questi pensieri, sappiamo che è sbagliato, sappiamo che è totamente sbagliato, ma quello che conta sono i fatti non quello che scriviamo qua per ipocrisia. O mancanza di introspezione e sincerità. Una volta avrei scritto per mancanza di palle, vabbè l'ho scritto.
> 
> Minchia sono l'unico essere retrogrado di questo forum, ma tutti qua dentro sono i perfettini?


Ma 'sto retaggio l'ha indirettamente alimentato anche la donna stessa, visto che ha sempre affermato che quando arriva a tradire, e' perche' prova del trasporto e non lo fa per puro sesso...

che poi lo dicano per ridurre i sensi di colpa, e' un altro paio de maniche...:mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (10 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> All'uomo non conviene dire, si è vero sono maschlista, se tradisco io è meno il danno, se lo fa la donna è una zoccola.
> 
> Siamo pregni di questi pensieri, sappiamo che è sbagliato, sappiamo che è totamente sbagliato, ma quello che conta sono i fatti non quello che scriviamo qua per ipocrisia. O mancanza di introspezione e sincerità. Una volta avrei scritto per mancanza di palle, vabbè l'ho scritto.
> 
> Minchia sono l'unico essere retrogrado di questo forum, ma tutti qua dentro sono i perfettini?


No non siamo pregni di questi pensieri ... il bagno di umiltà cui siamo stati, nostro malgrado, sottoposti (almeno la maggior parte) ci dovrebbe aver insegnato qualcosa ... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma 'sto retaggio l'ha indirettamente alimentato anche la donna stessa, visto che ha sempre affermato che quando arriva a tradire, e' perche' prova del trasporto e non lo fa per puro sesso...
> 
> che poi lo dicano per ridurre i sensi di colpa, e' un altro paio de maniche...:mrgreen:



e bhe..... secondo te noi maschietti per farcelo venire duro basta che ci dicano si? 


Ora mi risponde si.! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> No non siamo pregni di questi pensieri ... il bagno di umiltà cui siamo stati, nostro malgrado, sottoposti (almeno la maggior parte) ci dovrebbe aver insegnato qualcosa ... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



Si, appunto, malgrado. 

E se invece... il malgrado non ci fosse stato?


----------



## zanna (10 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, appunto, malgrado.
> 
> E se invece... il malgrado non ci fosse stato?


Avremmo continuato a trattarle come delle principesse ... a volte temo che oscuro abbia ragione quando dice che conoscono il nostro peso ... il problema è che noi non conosciamo il loro (almeno prima) ... temo


----------



## sienne (10 Marzo 2014)

Ciao 


atti ... che derivano dai desideri ... 

la donna è desiderata ... 


sienne


----------



## zanna (10 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> atti ... che derivano dai desideri ...
> 
> ...


Da un pò troppi 

apa:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Avremmo continuato a trattarle come delle principesse ... a volte temo che oscuro abbia ragione quando dice che conoscono il nostro peso ... il problema è che noi non conosciamo il loro (almeno prima) ... temo



Caro Wolf chi ci ha sposato è una persona che ci ha frequentato prima e ci ha scelto, ci siamo scelti. Il pesare diversamente non implica sbagliare così platealmente. E se sbaglio c'è il tutto si converte compreso ll discorso del peso. Anzi direi che proprio parlando di pesi nei nostrti casi se ne può parlare diversamente anche da prima del tradimento. Se proprio dobbiamo usare come unita di misura il peso, direi che un tradimento batte tutto. 

Non so se mi sono spiegato. 
PS: che scritto così sembriamo angeli, ma siamo diavoli. :singleeye:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> e bhe..... secondo te noi maschietti per farcelo venire duro basta che ci dicano si?
> 
> 
> Ora mi risponde si.! :mrgreen:


Non capisco la domanda...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2014)

donna o uomo sinceramente la risposta a diletta prescindeva: la notte prima di sposarsi andare a letto con un altro è fuori da ogni logica di comportamento.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> atti ... che derivano dai desideri ...
> ...


E sienne desidera Ultimo. tzè! :rotfl:


----------



## zanna (10 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Caro Wolf chi ci ha sposato è una persona che ci ha frequentato prima e ci ha scelto, ci siamo scelti. Il pesare diversamente non implica sbagliare così platealmente. E se sbaglio c'è il tutto si converte compreso ll discorso del peso. Anzi direi che proprio parlando di pesi nei nostrti casi se ne può parlare diversamente anche da prima del tradimento. Se proprio dobbiamo usare come unita di misura il peso, direi che un tradimento batte tutto.
> 
> *Non so se mi sono spiegato*.
> PS: che scritto così sembriamo angeli, ma siamo diavoli. :singleeye:


LAPALISSIANO come sempre 
P.S. Pure un pelino stronzi??


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E sienne desidera Ultimo. tzè! :rotfl:


Me pare l'ultimo desiderio de un condannato a morte...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> donna o uomo sinceramente la risposta a diletta prescindeva: la notte prima di sposarsi andare a letto con un altro è fuori da ogni logica di comportamento.



TE/VE la pongo io una domandina: Fino a quando si è singoli se po o non se po scopà? Punto interogativo fu!


----------



## sienne (10 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E sienne desidera Ultimo. tzè! :rotfl:



Ciao 

:rotfl: ... tutto da vedere ... 
anche l'occhio ha la sua parte. 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non capisco la domanda...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> LAPALISSIANO come sempre
> P.S. Pure un pelino stronzi??


Non esagerare, stronzi no eh! :mrgreen:

:gabinetto:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> TE/VE la pongo io una domandina: Fino a quando si è singoli se po o non se po scopà? Punto interogativo fu!


Singolo/a che stai co' una/o, occorre spiegartelo anche?...

beato te che nun capisci un cazzo...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (10 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl: ... tutto da vedere ...
> *anche l'occhio ha la sua parte*.
> ...


neye:


----------



## zanna (10 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Singolo/a che stai co' una/o, occorre spiegartelo anche?...
> 
> beato te che nun capisci un cazzo...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


E no stermy nun fà così che sennò se perplime e me se ammutolisce


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl: ... tutto da vedere ...
> anche l'occhio ha la sua parte.
> ...


Te stai a sarva' in corner...:mrgreen:

se voj un consiglio spassione', lassalo perde....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl: ... tutto da vedere ...
> anche l'occhio ha la sua parte.
> ...


Yes.. l'occhio cade dove la lordosi batte. De el pirolo ( era pirolo ?) non metto ne occhio ne lingua :singleeye:


----------



## zanna (10 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non esagerare, stronzi no eh! :mrgreen:
> 
> :gabinetto:


Ho detto pelino ... ESSU


----------



## sienne (10 Marzo 2014)

Ciao

la faccenda si fa calda ... 
non capisco tutte le battute ... 

comunque sia ... no, non ci sta,
anche se ci troviamo accanto all'asino, il cammello, la pecora, il gallo ... 
dal momento che mi dai la parola, tu lo devi tenere a bada ... ci siamo capiti?!

e via le mani, dalla lordosi ... :mrgreen:

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Singolo/a che stai co' una/o, occorre spiegartelo anche?...
> 
> beato te che nun capisci un cazzo...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Tu a me devi spiegarmi una cosuccia. Perchè un singolo può scopare a destra e manca anche persone sposate mentre un singolo che sta per sposarsi non se po scopare a destra e a manca chiunque voglia? Risponda plis. thank's 


Pliss quello sopra scritto non è considerazione mia, cioè mica sto a scrivè che quello sopra è quello che penso io. Ma quello che tanti pensano e che a parere mio trova incongruenze. :singleeye:


Che faccio il cerca e copio e incollo? si? no? caffè? cappuccino? il bagno è destra poi a sinistra e poi beep beep!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ho detto pelino ... ESSU



:up:fff:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2014)

Lo tengo a bada, fermo, immobile... vabbè immobile proprio no.... diciamo che .... ogni tanto...

escusemuà non ci riesco, muovo.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu a me devi spiegarmi una cosuccia. Perchè un singolo può scopare a destra e manca anche persone sposate mentre un singolo che sta per sposarsi non se po scopare a destra e a manca chiunque voglia? Risponda plis. thank's
> 
> 
> Pliss quello sopra scritto non è considerazione mia, cioè mica sto a scrivè che quello sopra è quello che penso io. Ma quello che tanti pensano e che a parere mio trova incongruenze. :singleeye:
> ...


ma che discussione surreale...

il singolo/a senza legami a chi cazzo deve rendere conto?


----------



## zanna (10 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo tengo a bada, fermo, immobile... vabbè immobile proprio no.... diciamo che .... ogni tanto...
> 
> escusemuà non ci riesco, muovo.


O stai giocando a scacchi ... oppure 5Vs1 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *All'uomo non conviene dire, si è vero sono maschlista, se tradisco io è meno il danno, se lo fa la donna è una zoccola.
> 
> *Siamo pregni di questi pensieri, sappiamo che è sbagliato, sappiamo che è totamente sbagliato, ma quello che conta sono i fatti non quello che scriviamo qua per ipocrisia. O mancanza di introspezione e sincerità. Una volta avrei scritto per mancanza di palle, vabbè l'ho scritto.
> 
> Minchia sono l'unico essere retrogrado di questo forum, ma tutti qua dentro sono i perfettini?


Guarda, quando lo dice un uomo io almeno lo capisco perchè tira l'acqua al mulino suo.
E quello che Diletta dice è ben più grave del 'zoccola' di cui parli tu: per lei una donna del genere non ha abbastanza dignità umana perchè un uomo possa serbarne ricordo.
Un oggetto che si usa poi si butta.
Una roba integralista che detta da una donna è una bestemmia.
Specie poi quando viene detta per creare un alibi ad un uomo.
E gli integralismi servono solo a mascherare la paura di riconoscere la realtà per quello che è.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma che discussione surreale...
> 
> il singolo/a senza legami a chi cazzo deve rendere conto?




Ci vuole coerenza infatti. In tutto, peccato che qua dentro non accade.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda, quando lo dice un uomo io almeno lo capisco perchè tira l'acqua al mulino suo.
> E quello che Diletta dice è ben più grave del 'zoccola' di cui parli tu: per lei una donna del genere non ha abbastanza dignità umana perchè un uomo possa serbarne ricordo.
> Un oggetto che si usa poi si butta.
> Una roba integralista che detta da una donna è una bestemmia.
> ...


Sbri sul serio, la leggiamo divesamente a Diletta. non sto dicendo che la leggo bene io.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> O stai giocando a scacchi ... oppure 5Vs1 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:mrgreen: SGRUNT.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non capisco dove vuoi arrivare.
> Hai detto che le risposte date a Diletta sono diverse dalle risposte date ad altri nick che scrivono le stesse cose.
> A me non viene in mente nessuno che qua dentro abbia detto che:
> - per l'uomo è diverso perchè è nato cacciatore e quindi se va in giro a scopare è normale e gode pure di indulgenza spirituale
> ...



Tesoro la mentalita' e'questa...qualche giorno fa'ne parlavo con ns ex dipendente,nel tempo siamo diventati.E riferito alle ns mogli,ha detto''eh ma per loro tradire e'diverso..noi siamo uomini''.cazzata enorme.........

e al contrario la new entry ,alla quale raccontavo la''prodezza''di averlo fatto alla mattina fuori e la sera dentro casa,mi ha risposto''ste robe le fate solo voi uomini''.seeeeeeeeeeeeee..


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ci vuole coerenza infatti. In tutto, peccato che qua dentro non accade.


Un singolo senza legami tutto deve avere tranne la coerenza...

ma sei stato troppo ar sole senza cappellino, ieri?...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (10 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda, quando lo dice un uomo io almeno lo capisco perchè tira l'acqua al mulino suo.
> E quello che Diletta dice è ben più grave del 'zoccola' di cui parli tu: per lei una donna del genere non ha abbastanza dignità umana perchè un uomo possa serbarne ricordo.
> Un oggetto che si usa poi si butta.
> Una roba integralista che detta da una donna è una bestemmia.
> ...




Ciao Sbri,

non ho letto questo thread. 
Proprio perché in passato questo è stato il pensiero
più volte espresso e discusso ... sono stanca ... 
Spero, che un po' si sia distaccata da questo ... 

Comunque come contenuto, certo, è una bestemmia. 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2014)

perché è singolo?

....?





Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu a me devi spiegarmi una cosuccia. *Perchè un singolo può scopare a destra e manca* anche persone sposate mentre un singolo che sta per sposarsi non se po scopare a destra e a manca chiunque voglia? Risponda plis. thank's
> 
> 
> Pliss quello sopra scritto non è considerazione mia, cioè mica sto a scrivè che quello sopra è quello che penso io. Ma quello che tanti pensano e che a parere mio trova incongruenze. :singleeye:
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Un singolo senza legami tutto deve avere tranne la coerenza...
> 
> ma sei stato troppo ar sole senza cappellino, ieri?...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Non ci siamo capiti nonostante la premessa che quei discorsi senza senso non appartenevano a me. Ma chi scrive che un single possa non avere la coerenza di cui parliamo e dopo invece spalancare la bocca se un single che si approssima al matrimonio non possa invece mancare di incoerenza. Guarda che ancora è single e la promessa mica l'ha fatta?

La morale non va presa a discrezione ma per le regole. Single in ogni caso, punto.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tesoro la mentalita' e'questa...qualche giorno fa'ne parlavo con ns ex dipendente,nel tempo siamo diventati.E riferito alle ns mogli,ha detto''eh ma per loro tradire e'diverso..noi siamo uomini''.cazzata enorme.........
> 
> e al contrario la new entry ,alla quale raccontavo la''prodezza''di averlo fatto alla mattina fuori e la sera dentro casa,mi ha risposto''ste robe le fate solo voi uomini''.seeeeeeeeeeeeee..


Ma se la raccontano...ho sentito parla' pure che pe' darla via se devono innammora'...:mrgreen:

E tacc....se so' innamorate a razzo...parbleu che velosite'... :rotfl:


----------



## Leda (10 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda, quando lo dice un uomo io almeno lo capisco perchè tira l'acqua al mulino suo.
> E quello che Diletta dice è ben più grave del 'zoccola' di cui parli tu: per lei una donna del genere non ha abbastanza dignità umana perchè un uomo possa serbarne ricordo.
> Un oggetto che si usa poi si butta.
> Una roba integralista che detta da una donna è una bestemmia.
> ...


Quoto vigorosamente e con approvazione.

L'unico motivo per cui potrei interpretare la scopata extra alla vigilia del matrimonio come una goliardata è nel caso che fossero entrambi i membri della coppia a vederla come tale (e magari anche a concedersela, a quel punto).

Basta che uno solo dei due non sia d'accordo o non ne sia a conoscenza per farmelo apparire come un gesto volgare, ma nel senso che denota volgarità *d'animo*, prima ancora che di costumi. E questo senza distinzione di sesso.

D'altro canto, se esistono uomini che si sentono fighi e non squallidi a non saper tenere l'uccello nelle braghe è anche perchè ci sono donne come Diletta che li confermano nel ruolo. Io, e molte altri e altre, li considereremmo dei tristi senza appello e fossero tutti come noi scommetto che si sentirebbero molto meno superman.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché è singolo?
> 
> ....?


Così scrivono. di certo non l'ho scritto io.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu a me devi spiegarmi una cosuccia. Perchè un singolo può scopare a destra e manca anche persone sposate mentre un singolo che sta per sposarsi non se po scopare a destra e a manca chiunque voglia? Risponda plis. thank's
> 
> 
> Pliss quello sopra scritto non è considerazione mia, cioè mica sto a scrivè che quello sopra è quello che penso io. Ma quello che tanti pensano e che a parere mio trova incongruenze. :singleeye:
> ...


Perchè non é single. É fidanzato


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ci siamo capiti nonostante la premessa che quei discorsi senza senso non appartenevano a me. Ma chi scrive che un single possa non avere la coerenza di cui parliamo e dopo invece spalancare la bocca se un single che si approssima al matrimonio non possa invece mancare di incoerenza. Guarda che ancora è single e la promessa mica l'ha fatta?
> 
> La morale non va presa a discrezione ma per le regole. Single in ogni caso, punto.


Ah, un single che er giorno dopo se deve sposa' tu lo consideri un single senza legami....

mavafankul a te ed a me che te risponno pure...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Così scrivono. di certo non l'ho scritto io.


ma cosa?
alla vigilia di nozze non sei singolo sei in coppia....boh


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè non é single. É fidanzato



Ah ok, capita la sottile differenza. 

Quidi un non fidanzato si può scopare tutti, basta che non usi la violenza e l'altro sia condiscendente. 

Ma il fidanzato ha fatto una promessa morale in base a che cosa? 
E il non fidanzato ha una morale diversa del fidanzato?

Tutto si base su quali regole? quelle della persona o quelle che qua scriviamo e che come regole non esistono?


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ah, un single che er giorno dopo se deve sposa' tu lo consideri un single senza legami....
> 
> mavafankul a te ed a me che te risponno pure...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


testina è la terza volta che te lo scrivo, non sono idee mie.le leggo qua dentro.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> testina è la terza volta che te lo scrivo, non sono idee mie.le leggo qua dentro.


Boh? a me non risulta..


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Boh? a me non risulta..



Cazzi tua.
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cazzi tua.
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Propendo piu' per il fatto che hai capito ar contrario come ar solito...:mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (10 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oddio... mentre facevano sesso sesso un minimo di confidenza l'avranno avuto, non parlerei proprio di estranea. Conoscente, magari, toh.





ma allora Sbrì conosci proprio poco gli uomini...non pensavo!
Altro che confidenza quando partono per la tangente...


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Propendo piu' per il fatto che hai capito ar contrario come ar solito...:mrgreen:



po essè. ma nunè.


----------



## Diletta (10 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai, penso che una roba vigliacca del tradimento sia proprio anche questo toglierti un minimo di ingenuità e di buone aspettative verso gli altri che poi è il disincanto del quale parlavo.
> riprenditi un po' sogni



Questo assolutamente sì.
L'ingenuità è andata tutta a farsi friggere e il sogno è svanito nel nulla.


----------



## Diletta (10 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> di sicuro una minchia
> *la tua forma mentale è esattamente quella di quando ti sei sposata, *hai solo allargato la capacità di adattarti all'imprevedibile.
> che non è un male, anzi: ma l'evoluzione, quella vera, è su di noi stessi, non sull'accettazione degli altri.
> 
> tutti rispettiamo il tuo punto di vista, se a te va bene così: ma non cercare di farci passare per fessi, che non sta bene e ti riesce anche abbastanza male, se devo dire





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mentre se è una donna a scopare con sconosciuti (anche senza tradire) è una brutta cosa



Io questo non lo so, ma se lo dici tu...
La verità è che non mi ero proprio posta il problema, ero talmente ingenua e cretina che ero convinta che il tradimento per sesso non esistesse proprio in una coppia affiatata anche in quel senso.
E per me infatti non esiste, ma a quanto pare non siamo tutti uguali...

Non capisco l'accettazione degli altri: io me ne sono sempre fregata di cosa pensano gli altri...

Inoltre, non è mia intenzione farvi passare da fessi (perché poi?) e se ho dato questa brutta impressione me ne scuso.


Sul tuo secondo post, che dire?
Per quanto me ne viene a me una donna si può scopare anche due sconosciuti al giorno, io non lo faccio perché la considero "una brutta cosa".


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma allora Sbrì conosci proprio poco gli uomini...non pensavo!
> Altro che confidenza quando partono per la tangente...


giusto una curiosità: tu quanti ne conosci (biblicamente) per affermarlo?


----------



## lothar57 (10 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma se la raccontano...ho sentito parla' pure che pe' darla via se devono innammora'...:mrgreen:
> 
> E tacc....se so' innamorate a razzo...parbleu che velosite'... :rotfl:



ehhhhhh io trovai una troia testa di minchia,che voleva  farmi scrivere che anch'io cercavo,la storia d'ammmooorrree...ahahahah...

pero'c'e'l'eccezzione..questa di cui ti ho parlato,ha le mantalita'..maschile..tanto sesso e bona li'...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io questo non lo so, ma se lo dici tu...
> La verità è che non mi ero proprio posta il problema, ero talmente ingenua e cretina che ero convinta che il tradimento per sesso non esistesse proprio in una coppia affiatata anche in quel senso.
> E *per me* infatti non esiste,* ma a quanto pare non siamo tutti uguali...*
> 
> ...


aaaaahhhhhh, ora ci siamo 

quando usi per me, io, e altri riferimenti a te stessa capisco e concordo con te
il rosso: ricordatelo sempre, ripetitelo ogni giorno come un mantra


----------



## Diletta (10 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Concordo con Sole che afferma che ci sono infiniti modi di amare quante sono le persone.
> Però ci deve essere anche coerenza e un filo logico in quanto si sostiene. * Qui mi sembra che l'uomo può scopare come andare a farsi un giro in giostra. La donna invece non può perchè la società non giustifica tali comportamenti.*
> Questa non è coerenza. Questo è un adattamento a ciò che si è SUBITO nel corso della propria vita. È un autoconvincimento che le cose stanno così.*  E anche il fatto di pensare di avere ragione a dispetto di tutti gli altri *è un'ulteriore conferma a mio avviso.
> Fosse di mentalità aperta vivrebbe la coppia in modo diverso.
> ...



Sembra a te, ma non è così!!
Ho fatto uno spaccato di quella che è tuttora la nostra società: moderna e avanzata quanto vuoi, ma prova a chiedere a qualsiasi uomo o anche ragazzo, se a questi piace la donna di oggi, così grandiosamente disinibita.
Prova...e se sei un uomo (non l'ho ancora capito) interroga te stesso, ma con umiltà.
E' la società che non è ancora pronta e fa fatica...come tutte le cose che sono cambiate in pochissimo tempo.
A me non piace la donna che la dà via come il pane, ma si era capito, ma resta comunque una mia opinione e, ripeto, ciascuno è padrone della sua vita.

Opinioni le mie e non verità assolute (ci mancherebbe anche questa).


----------



## Leda (10 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> aaaaahhhhhh, ora ci siamo
> 
> quando usi per me, io, e altri riferimenti a te stessa capisco e concordo con te
> il rosso: ricordatelo sempre, ripetitelo ogni giorno come un mantra


cit. Chiara Ma*n*traini




(lo so, è pessimerrima :rotfl


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> cit. Chiara Ma*n*traini
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> giusto una curiosità: tu quanti ne conosci (biblicamente) per affermarlo?


Contando er maritozzo?...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ehhhhhh io trovai una troia testa di minchia,che voleva  farmi scrivere che anch'io cercavo,la storia d'ammmooorrree...ahahahah...
> 
> pero'c'e'l'eccezzione..questa di cui ti ho parlato,ha le mantalita'..maschile..tanto sesso e bona li'...


e vabbe' in questi casi, pure scripta volant...se sa...:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (10 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e vabbe' in questi casi, pure scripta volant...se sa...:mrgreen:[/QUOTE
> 
> Sterni io parlo chiaro...a quelle dell'ammmmmooooorrrre..do aria subito.....
> 
> se sei sposata e vieni con me,sei troia e zoccola.Altro che amore.........


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sterminator ha detto:
> 
> 
> > e vabbe' in questi casi, pure scripta volant...se sa...:mrgreen:[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sterminator ha detto:
> 
> 
> > e vabbe' in questi casi, pure scripta volant...se sa...:mrgreen:[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma allora Sbrì conosci proprio poco gli uomini...non pensavo!
> Altro che confidenza quando partono per la tangente...


ABBATTETEMI


----------



## Tubarao (10 Marzo 2014)

OT: Giuro che metterò il rosso in automatico ogni volta che viene sbagliato un QUOTE, che diventeranno due (rossi) oltre il terzo QUOTE sbagliato nella stessa discussione.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> OT: Giuro che metterò il rosso in automatico ogni volta che viene sbagliato un QUOTE, che diventeranno due (rossi) oltre il terzo QUOTE sbagliato nella stessa discussione.



Sono stata io?

egregio signor nuovo admin mi perdoni per favore! Non succederà più! Non volevo irritarla!


----------



## lothar57 (10 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Giusto, tu ami tua moglie, chi te la da è zoccola. (  :singleeye:  )
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (10 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sono stata io?
> 
> egregio signor nuovo admin mi perdoni per favore! Non succederà più! Non volevo irritarla!



davvero???? l'imparo ora....


----------



## Tubarao (10 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sono stata io?
> 
> egregio signor nuovo admin mi perdoni per favore! Non succederà più! Non volevo irritarla!


Gradirei più deferenza, grazie


----------



## perplesso (10 Marzo 2014)

*così va bene?*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ABBATTETEMI


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Gradirei più deferenza, grazie



illustrissimo chiarissimo egregissimo dottor nuovo admin, la prego, mi perdoni, perdoni questa povera mentecatta tamarra che è in me e che mi impedisce di quotare correttamente


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma tu lo dici a loro che sono troie e zoccole?
> ...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma mica per me sono troie e zoccole....:mrgreen:
> ...


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sterminator ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma io l'ho chiesto al micione, sono sti cazzi di quote incasinati che non fanno capire una beata mmmmmminchia!
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sterminator ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma io l'ho chiesto al micione, sono sti cazzi di quote incasinati che non fanno capire una beata mmmmmminchia!
> ...


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2014)

ma tubarao non era quello tutto sciallo , tollerante e pacato?
neanche ha messo piede in consolle e già è tutto arroganza come se avesse studiato da joey.(si lo so che adesso scherzava...ma l'aria è quella)
saranno tempi amari:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (10 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma mica per me sono troie e zoccole....:mrgreen:
> ...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sterminator ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Marzo 2014)

E mettete a posto sti quote che non si capisce più un belino!


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> cit. Chiara Ma*n*traini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


l'ho capita adesso :singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (10 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sterminator ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:
> 
> 
> > lothar57 ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tubarao non era quello tutto sciallo , tollerante e pacato?
> neanche ha messo piede in consolle e già è tutto arroganza come se avesse studiato da joey.(si lo so che adesso scherzava...ma l'aria è quella)
> saranno tempi amari:mrgreen:


Ormai e' nel bisinissss e qua fara' venire pure i suoi figli e gli dira':

"Un giorno tutto questo sara' vostro!"

ed i figli che se toccheranno tutto er toccabile...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:In effetti siam passati dal futuro sposo sporcaccione alle troie e zoccole :mrgreen:


Nun me di' che te fischiavano le rekkie......:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (10 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Nun me di' che te fischiavano le rekkie......:mrgreen:



Allora una é Fiammetta. E l'altra chi sarebbe?


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> torda....


ma sei un cacciatore con queste torde ,fagiane e quaglie?


----------



## lothar57 (10 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sei un cacciatore con queste torde ,fagiane e quaglie?


​certo noi gatti sai come e'....e noi Lothar pure


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Allora una é Fiammetta. E l'altra chi sarebbe?


ah si?....interessante...

veramant'...:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Allora una é Fiammetta. E l'altra chi sarebbe?


E di grazia e da quando avrei questo onore ? E soprattutto chi mi ha onorato di tale corona ?


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ​certo noi gatti sai come e'....e noi Lothar pure


voi polli spelacchiati:mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E di grazia e da quando avrei questo onore ? E soprattutto chi mi ha onorato di tale corona ?



É stato Stermy!


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> É stato Stermy!


A stermy mo ci penso io


----------



## Buscopann (10 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bendarsi gli occhi e scrivere che questa discriminazione contro la donna non sia vera è soltanto una maniera per mentire e non far evolvere la situazione in maniera paritaria la dove non tanto questa discriminazione non dovrebbe esistere ma quanto il tradimento stesso non dovrebbe esistere.


In verità è proprio Diletta, col suo modo di pensare e di porsi verso il tradimento dell'uomo o della donna, che alimenta e mantiene questa differenza.
Io sono per le pari opportunità. Se voglio una coppia aperta devo essere anche io libero/a di farmi gli affari miei, ovviamente restando dentro i limiti delle regole che si danno i due partner. Se uno può e l'altro no perché la società è fatta così è tutto un altro paio di maniche. E' quasi un'accettazione passiva di adattamento per quello che si è subito. E' un'elaborazione fondata sulla difesa da certi comportamenti e non sull'espressione di sè.

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Nun me di' che te fischiavano le rekkie......:mrgreen:


Guarda che poi ti prendon di parola, fava :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> É stato Stermy!


se, soreta...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A stermy mo ci penso io


E che mi fai?...


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guarda che poi ti prendon di parola, fava :carneval:


Fiamme', so' na' manica de depravati...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E che mi fai?...


Ti cionco che fo secondo te STRULLO


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Fiamme', so' na' manica de depravati...:rotfl:


Ah ecco loro so na massa de depravati :mrgreen: Ok a posto strullo 2


----------



## Sole (10 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai, penso che una roba vigliacca del tradimento sia proprio anche questo toglierti un minimo di ingenuità e di buone aspettative verso gli altri che poi è il disincanto del quale parlavo.
> riprenditi un po' sogni


Ma non è sempre così.
Non si può permettere agli altri di condizionarci fino al punto di cambiare la propria visione del mondo.
Non per sempre. Non con tutti.

Capisco la fatica di adattarsi alla nuova immagine del partner, quella che il tradimento ci restituisce. Ma se questo deve deformare la percezione di ogni realtà, forse vale la pena chiedersi se questo sforzo di adattamento non sia superiore alle nostre forze.

Io sono stata tradita e ferita, ma non ho perso la fiducia negli altri, negli uomini...e non ho modificato il mio modo di amare. Anzi. Forse mi abbandono con più piacere oggi di quanto non abbia fatto da giovane.

Ma capisco che l'aver lasciato chi mi ha tradita è stato determinante.


----------



## disincantata (10 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma non è sempre così.
> Non si può permettere agli altri di condizionarci fino al punto di cambiare la propria visione del mondo.
> Non per sempre. Non con tutti.
> 
> ...



Ed aver trovato un nuovo grande amore.  Caspita se ti cambia la prospettiva.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tubarao non era quello tutto sciallo , tollerante e pacato?
> neanche ha messo piede in consolle e già è tutto arroganza come se avesse studiato da joey.(si lo so che adesso scherzava...ma l'aria è quella)
> saranno tempi amari:mrgreen:



abbattetelo col sistema di moderazione


----------



## Buscopann (10 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> abbattetelo col sistema di moderazione


Ma se si abbatte il moderatore a furia di rubini si vince il posto in consolle? Se rispondete di sì non vorrei essere al suo posto. Me lo vedo tutto butterato di rossi peggio di un bimbo col morbillo :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Sole (10 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ed aver trovato un nuovo grande amore.  Caspita se ti cambia la prospettiva.


Sicuramente hai ragione. L'amore va a culo. Però...a volte mi dico che bisogna essere disposti a riconoscerlo e a mettersi in gioco.
Forse un'altra al mio posto non si sarebbe data così, emotivamente parlando. Forse avrebbe messo in mezzo qualche resistenza (anche in virtù delle difficoltá pratiche e logistiche). 
L'amore vero capita, ma forse bisogna anche saperlo accogliere e saper rischiare. È una grande scommessa ma non tutti sono disposti a giocarsela.


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> abbattetelo col sistema di moderazione


dovrei forse cominciare ad usarlo?:mrgreen:
per ora ogni tanto mi sparisce un post....onestamente non è che sia poi così sbagliato .si può fare pure con gli anni?


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> dovrei forse cominciare ad usarlo?:mrgreen:
> per ora ogni tanto mi sparisce un post....onestamente non è che sia poi così sbagliato .*si può fare pure con gli anni*?



Sì ma dovresti trasferirti in un pianeta esterno per quello. O almeno adottare il suo calendario.


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sì ma *dovresti trasferirti in un pianeta esterno* per quello. O almeno adottare il suo calendario.


e con cosa ci vado..aspetta,ho ancora le gomme da neve


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e con cosa ci vado..aspetta,ho ancora le gomme da neve



Perfetto, c'è ghiaccio là.

Che fa ben pure per la conservazione, dicono.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu a me devi spiegarmi una cosuccia. Perchè un singolo può scopare a destra e manca anche persone sposate mentre un singolo che sta per sposarsi non se po scopare a destra e a manca chiunque voglia? Risponda plis. thank's
> 
> 
> Pliss quello sopra scritto non è considerazione mia, cioè mica sto a scrivè che quello sopra è quello che penso io. Ma quello che tanti pensano e che a parere mio trova incongruenze. :singleeye:
> ...


Io parlo per me e per quello che penso io e scrivo.
Un single (uomo o donna) fa quel che gli/le pare. Anche la "storia" di una sera va bene perché non tradisce nessuno.
Con storia intendo storia, cioè un rapporto alla pari con un altro essere umano. 
Non intendo un rapporto con un toy, maschio o femmina.
Fatto salvo che un singolo episodio non fa mettere nessuno al rogo (non ci sono più da qualche centinaia d'anni) e che la valutazione sulla persona dipende dalle particolari circostanze, come per ogni cosa. Un omicidio è un omicidio, un furto è un furto ma ogni specifico atto viene considerato nel contesto.
In linea di principio


Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda, quando lo dice un uomo io almeno lo capisco perchè tira l'acqua al mulino suo.
> E quello che Diletta dice è ben più grave del 'zoccola' di cui parli tu: per lei una donna del genere non ha abbastanza dignità umana perchè un uomo possa serbarne ricordo.
> Un oggetto che si usa poi si butta.
> Una roba integralista che detta da una donna è una bestemmia.
> ...


concordo con Sbriciolata.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ah ok, capita la sottile differenza.
> 
> Quidi un non fidanzato si può scopare tutti, basta che non usi la violenza e l'altro sia condiscendente.
> 
> ...


Non se ti hanno risposto già altri.
Tu (interpretando il pensiero di alcuni utenti del forum) mischi però più piani: uno è il piano della relazione di coppia: su questo piano il sesso con chiunque quando si è in coppia, matrimonio fissato o no, è tradimento e prima delle nozze ancor di più.
Un altro è il piano dell'amore (come scrive Sole) secondo il quale ci può essere solo un coinvolgimento tale che esclude altre persone.
Un altro piano è quello dell'accordo tra i membri della coppia che può comprendere una PARI libertà di agire il sesso.
Un altro piano è quello della valutazione della persona e del modo di relazionarsi se considera possibile usare altri e se stesso come un giocattolo per il sesso.
Tutti questi piani non possono essere mischiati.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ehhhhhh io trovai una troia testa di minchia,che voleva  farmi scrivere che anch'io cercavo,la storia d'ammmooorrree...ahahahah...
> 
> pero'c'e'l'eccezzione..questa di cui ti ho parlato,ha le mantalita'..maschile..tanto sesso e bona li'...


Tu lo sai, vero, di essere una troia?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> OT: Giuro che metterò il rosso in automatico ogni volta che viene sbagliato un QUOTE, che diventeranno due (rossi) oltre il terzo QUOTE sbagliato nella stessa discussione.


Approvo!!!


----------



## MK (10 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Chissà che cosa hai combinato*...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Comunque parlo per me...
> Se il giorno dopo le nozze mi dice che ha fatto saltin su spogliarellista iperdotato di cui non ricorda il nome e la faccia...
> ...


Beh ma si conviveva da anni, matrimonio tra un tradimento (suo) e un altro (suo), quindi non fa testo. Comunque addio al nubilato organizzato dalle mie colleghe e molto molto divertente :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non se ti hanno risposto già altri.
> Tu (interpretando il pensiero di alcuni utenti del forum) mischi però più piani: uno è il piano della relazione di coppia: su questo piano il sesso con chiunque quando si è in coppia, matrimonio fissato o no, è tradimento e prima delle nozze ancor di più.
> Un altro è il piano dell'amore (come scrive Sole) secondo il quale ci può essere solo un coinvolgimento tale che esclude altre persone.
> Un altro piano è quello dell'accordo tra i membri della coppia che può comprendere una PARI libertà di agire il sesso.
> ...


Sai qual'è il discorso Brunetta? Che a  parere mio non mischio proprio nulla. Perchè mi si domanderà, perchè io parlo di principi, parlo di come è la persona e non di regole prefissate o dalla chiesa o da altri elementi esterni simili. 

Se con promesse le persone si uniscono io da esterno e facente parte di una società rompo o contribuisco a rompere una promessa sono colpevole, e non sto a percentualizzare la colpevolezza, perchè non m'interessa. Ho un cervello e vivo nella stessa società in cui vivono gli altri. 

Io conosco cosa è giusto o sbagliato, conosco le promesse o regole o tabù della società, e sono uguali per tutti, o perlomeno per la maggioranza. Il nascondersi è una conferma che ho ragione.

Non è un matrimonio che mi impone delle regole, sono io che le percepisco attraverso la società in cui vivo e le accetto in base a ciò che sono diventato. 

IL NASCONDERSI E' UNA CONFERMA CHE HO RAGIONE.


----------



## Diletta (11 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda, quando lo dice un uomo io almeno lo capisco perchè tira l'acqua al mulino suo.
> E quello che Diletta dice è ben più grave del 'zoccola' di cui parli tu:* per lei una donna del genere non ha abbastanza dignità umana perchè un uomo possa serbarne ricordo.
> Un oggetto che si usa poi si butta.*
> Una roba integralista che detta da una donna è una bestemmia.
> ...




Ma sogno o son desta??!
A me non sembra proprio di avere fatto simili affermazioni e tanto meno ho parlato di "oggetti personificati".
Ma comunque ne possiamo parlare: quando il sesso è fine a se stesso se mai ci si usa a vicenda, quindi gli "oggetti" sono indubbiamente due, se vogliamo usare questo termine.
Ma fammi capire: a te una donna che scopa con tutti ti sembra un comportamento normalissimo?
E il fatto che lo faccia un uomo non fa di quell'uomo una persona seria, lungi da me pensarlo.
Per me andrebbe messo nel recinto insieme ai maiali...


----------



## Diletta (11 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Sbri,
> 
> non ho letto questo thread.
> Proprio perché in passato questo è stato il pensiero
> ...



Cara Sienne: non ti far circuire dagli altri!
Non ho detto nessuna bestemmia! :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma sogno o son desta??!
> A me non sembra proprio di avere fatto simili affermazioni e tanto meno ho parlato di "oggetti personificati".
> Ma comunque ne possiamo parlare: quando il sesso è fine a se stesso se mai ci si usa a vicenda, quindi gli "oggetti" sono indubbiamente due, se vogliamo usare questo termine.
> Ma fammi capire: a te una donna che scopa con tutti ti sembra un comportamento normalissimo?
> ...


Madonna Diletta ma se hai scritto post su post in cui dicevi che una scappatella per sesso di tuo marito non ti avrebbe fatto nè caldo nè freddo, che anzi gli avresti pure pagato tu una escort e saresti stata serenamente ad aspettarlo a casa, tanto manco l'avrebbe fatta salire in macchina, una donna del genere. eddài.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma sogno o son desta??!
> A me non sembra proprio di avere fatto simili affermazioni e tanto meno ho parlato di "oggetti personificati".
> Ma comunque ne possiamo parlare: quando il sesso è fine a se stesso se mai ci si usa a vicenda, quindi gli "oggetti" sono indubbiamente due, se vogliamo usare questo termine.
> Ma fammi capire: a te una donna che scopa con tutti ti sembra un comportamento normalissimo?
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


>


tranquillo, poi ti porto il pastone. Ti ci metto anche le patate


----------



## Diletta (11 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Quoto vigorosamente e con approvazione.
> 
> L'unico motivo per cui potrei interpretare la scopata extra alla vigilia del matrimonio come una goliardata è nel caso che fossero entrambi i membri della coppia a vederla come tale (e magari anche a concedersela, a quel punto).
> 
> ...



Il problema nasce quando uno dei due, nel caso analizzato l'uomo, fa la cazzata senza sapere la reazione dell'altra perché non avevano mai parlato di certi argomenti.
Dalle opinioni che avete dato voi è emerso che il neo sposo se la passerebbe maluccio nella maggioranza dei casi.
Era questo che mi piaceva sapere...
Io non lo so se mio marito si senta figo per le sue gesta passate da conquistatore. 
Di sicuro, di epiteti non molto gentili gliene sono arrivati in quantità industriale, a tutte le ore del giorno (e pure della notte) da chi scrive.
Di una cosa però sono abbastanza convinta: che con le mie amiche che hanno saputo non ci ha fatto una bella figura, ma con i pochi maschi che lo sanno, mi sa che sotto sotto...un filino di invidia ci sia stata, ma è comunque una idea mia.
E anche questo rimane un tabù, qualcosa che non possono dire, ma soltanto pensare...


----------



## Diletta (11 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Madonna Diletta ma se hai scritto post su post in cui dicevi che una scappatella per sesso di tuo marito non ti avrebbe fatto nè caldo nè freddo, che anzi gli avresti pure pagato tu una escort e saresti stata serenamente ad aspettarlo a casa,* tanto manco l'avrebbe fatta salire in macchina, una donna del genere. *eddài.



ma non l'ho capita questa!
Figurati se non la farebbe salire in macchina, se merita...

P.s. ma possono farle tutti le battute tranne io?!
      ma non era evidente che era un paradosso quello della escort pagata?!!!
      Eddai, ora lo dico io.


----------



## Sole (11 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Di una cosa però sono abbastanza convinta: che con le mie amiche che hanno saputo non ci ha fatto una bella figura, ma con i pochi maschi che lo sanno, mi sa che sotto sotto...un filino di invidia ci sia stata, ma è comunque una idea mia.
> E anche questo rimane un tabù, qualcosa che non possono dire, ma soltanto pensare...


Può essere che ci sia ancora una mentalità diffusa per cui le donne sessualmente libere non sono apprezzate. Lo vediamo anche qui, ogni tanto, come la cattiveria di certi commenti vada a colpire soprattutto le donne.

Ma l'ammettere che esiste ancora questo tipo di mentalità e giustificarla sono due passi distinti.

Io non credo che l'emancipazione femminile passi necessariamente per la via sessuale e non sono una sostenitrice del doversi a tutti i costi conformare al modello maschile. Ma un po' di leggerezza in più, sessualmente parlando, a certe donne che sognano di scopare solo col principe azzurro farebbe un gran bene.

Allo stesso modo sono convinta che molti uomini che sembrano programmati per sbavare dietro a ogni figa che passa dovrebbero evolversi un attimo e fare qualche ripetizione di educazione SENTIMENTALE.

Così ci si incontrerebbe a metà strada e forse ci si capirebbe di più.


----------



## Diletta (11 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In verità è proprio Diletta, col suo modo di pensare e di porsi verso il tradimento dell'uomo o della donna, che alimenta e mantiene questa differenza.
> *Io sono per le pari opportunità.* Se voglio una coppia aperta devo essere anche io libero/a di farmi gli affari miei, ovviamente restando dentro i limiti delle regole che si danno i due partner. Se uno può e l'altro no perché la società è fatta così è tutto un altro paio di maniche. E' quasi un'accettazione passiva di adattamento per quello che si è subito. E' un'elaborazione fondata sulla difesa da certi comportamenti e non sull'espressione di sè.
> 
> Buscopann



Ma anch'io!!
Ognuno agisca in libertà e secondo la propria coscienza, l'importante è che si prenda le sue responsabilità.
Secondo me, il fatto che la società sia fatta così c'entra poco col discorso che stiamo facendo.
E' logico che ogni azione porta ad un'opinione fino ad un giudizio da parte degli altri, visto che viviamo in un contesto civile, possiamo essere più o meno disturbati per questo o non esserlo affatto, ma se scegliamo di comportarci in un certo modo perché è così che vogliamo dov'è il problema?
Come però c'è la libertà di vivere ci deve essere anche la libertà di esprimere un'opinione.
Secondo me, la donna che troieggia in giro non ci guadagna in immagine e lo ribadisco.
Prima, ci pensavano già gli uomini a dare il peggio di sé (in linea mooolto in generale, intendiamoci) ora abbiamo voluto anche questa parità, ma a me non sembra una grande conquista.
Ma si sa che sono retrograda...


----------



## lothar57 (11 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Può essere che ci sia ancora una mentalità diffusa per cui le donne sessualmente libere non sono apprezzate. Lo vediamo anche qui, ogni tanto, come la cattiveria di certi commenti vada a colpire soprattutto le donne.
> 
> Ma l'ammettere che esiste ancora questo tipo di mentalità e giustificarla sono due passi distinti.
> 
> ...



Buonasera Sorella Sole.recitato il rosario..???:smile:
Le donne ,a mio modesto avviso,sul sesso la pensano esattamente come noi,ma sono abituate ad ammantarlo con il cavolo di coinvolgimento.Io ne ho trovata una diversa,ragione come me...ma Solicella cara... e la prima in tanti anni,di onorata carriera.


----------



## Diletta (11 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Può essere che ci sia ancora una mentalità diffusa per cui le donne sessualmente libere non sono apprezzate. Lo vediamo anche qui, ogni tanto, come la cattiveria di certi commenti vada a colpire soprattutto le donne.
> 
> Ma l'ammettere che esiste ancora questo tipo di mentalità e giustificarla sono due passi distinti.
> 
> ...



Sono pienamente d'accordo con te, soprattutto sul neretto!!:up:


----------



## Diletta (11 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera Sorella Sole.recitato il rosario..???:smile:
> Le donne ,a mio modesto avviso,sul sesso la pensano esattamente come noi,ma sono abituate ad ammantarlo con il cavolo di coinvolgimento.Io ne ho trovata una diversa,ragione come me...ma Solicella cara... e la prima in tanti anni,di onorata carriera.



Sì, lo penso anch'io, e allora, visto che abbiamo fatto tanto (noi donne) facciamo anche sforzo di onestà dicendo finalmente:
"sì, anche a noi piace scopare per puro divertimento", qualcosa in contrario?"


----------



## Sole (11 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera Sorella Sole.*recitato il rosario..???*:smile:
> Le donne ,a mio modesto avviso,sul sesso la pensano esattamente come noi,ma sono abituate ad ammantarlo con il cavolo di coinvolgimento.Io ne ho trovata una diversa,ragione come me...ma Solicella cara... e la prima in tanti anni,di onorata carriera.


Ogni sera, prima di flagellarmi ovviamente


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Il problema nasce quando uno dei due, nel caso analizzato l'uomo, fa la cazzata senza sapere la reazione dell'altra perché non avevano mai parlato di certi argomenti.
> Dalle opinioni che avete dato voi è emerso che il neo sposo se la passerebbe maluccio nella maggioranza dei casi.
> Era questo che mi piaceva sapere...
> Io non lo so se mio marito si senta figo per le sue gesta passate da conquistatore.
> ...


non è che ci sia bisogno di parlarne per rendersi conto che è una mancanza di rispetto e tante altre cose che ti hanno già detto.
il fatto che si sia in tanti a dirti delle cose non ti fa pensare?


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2014)

E come avevo previsto tutto è stato chiarito. 


Una cosa che mi consola è che, non sono solo io ad essere letto male.

PS: Diletta, prima che dicessi la mia, cioè quando ti ho scritto in pubblica e poi ti spiegai l'atteggiamento mio a cosa e a chi era rivolto ti avevo ben scritto che se le stesse cose che tu hai scritto le avesse scritto un altro nick, tutto sarebbe stato letto in maniera più scialla. 

Tutto è stato confermato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2014)

*


Diletta ha detto:



			Sì, diciamo ogni dieci anni, mi può star bene.
Non me ne frega nulla se lui si concede una scappatella ogni dieci anni.
		
Clicca per espandere...

*


Diletta ha detto:


> E che sarà mai di fronte alla meraviglia del creato, al significato della vita stessa?
> 
> Sono d'accordissimo con te sul fatto che chi ha di queste necessità deve starsene da solo, ma anche qui si sta parlando di due casi diversi, necessità = continuità.
> In questo caso la porta sarebbe aperta (con calcio nel culo annesso per la mia perdita di tempo investita nel matrimonio).
> ...





Diletta ha detto:


> Cara, sarò strana io, ma faccio fatica a considerare tradimento e, di conseguenza a starci male, quando si tratta di una botta e via di una sola volta *con una tipa estranea e che resterà tale*.





Ultimo ha detto:


> E come avevo previsto tutto è stato chiarito.
> 
> 
> Una cosa che mi consola è che, non sono solo io ad essere letto male.


ma chiarito cosa? :singleeye: Il fatto è che non ho mai letto nessuno sempre in perenne contraddizione con se stessa come Diletta. Ma la capisco, è una difesa.
Peccato che nell'ansia di difendere l'immagine che la tranquillizza dell'uomo e della donna non si accorga che offende.
Quindi l'uomo è porco per natura e non è colpa sua, le donne che hanno rapporti con uomini sposati sono toie buone solo per una scopata e basta ecc.. ecc..
E poi non ho voglia di andare a pescare tutti quei post dove diceva ben di peggio  e senza scherzare. Mica li ho letti solo io. Eddài(2)


----------



## Diletta (11 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che ci sia bisogno di parlarne per rendersi conto che è una mancanza di rispetto e tante altre cose che ti hanno già detto.
> il fatto che si sia in tanti a dirti delle cose non ti fa pensare?



Sì che mi fa pensare e non credere che non mi metta in discussione.
Però, non vedo mancanza di rispetto in una simile stupidaggine...è solo ginnastica in fondo, non riuscirò mai a capire pienamente il perché si facciano queste cose, ma gli uomini lo sanno bene il perché.
Io non mi sognerei mai di farlo, ma non perché non sta bene che lo faccia, ma proprio perché non ci vedo nulla di attraente. 
A loro, invece, piace proprio come puro divertimento e piace a tutti. Se non lo fanno è soltanto perché, se scoperta la cosa, può causare loro problemi, solo per questo...
Non credo nemmeno che la maggior parte di loro la considerino una mancanza di rispetto nei confronti della sposa.
Per me, ma ripeto per me, mancare di rispetto è fare le cose alle spalle, di nascosto e vigliaccamente.
Questa cosa mi fa letteralmente schifo e la ritengo una grande offesa soprattutto in virtù dell'intesa che c'è fra di noi.
Quell'intesa che mi fa scuotere la testa ironicamente al racconto di una goliardata del genere...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì che mi fa pensare e non credere che non mi metta in discussione.
> Però, non vedo mancanza di rispetto in una simile stupidaggine...*è solo ginnastica in fondo*, non riuscirò mai a capire pienamente il perché si facciano queste cose, ma gli uomini lo sanno bene il perché.
> Io non mi sognerei mai di farlo, ma non perché non sta bene che lo faccia, ma proprio perché non ci vedo nulla di attraente.
> A* loro*, invece, piace proprio come puro divertimento e piace a tutti. Se non lo fanno è soltanto perché, se scoperta la cosa, può causare* loro *problemi, solo per questo...
> ...


ecchellallà, manco c'era bisogno di cercare altri post.


----------



## Diletta (11 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

E come mai mi contraddicerei?
E chi offenderei?!
Sul secondo neretto: "tu l'hai detto..."*


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> E come mai mi *contraddicerei*?
> E chi offenderei?!
> Sul secondo neretto: "tu l'hai detto..."


Ouch.


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì che mi fa pensare e non credere che non mi metta in discussione.
> Però, non vedo mancanza di rispetto in una simile stupidaggine...è solo ginnastica in fondo, non riuscirò mai a capire pienamente il perché si facciano queste cose, ma gli uomini lo sanno bene il perché.
> Io non mi sognerei mai di farlo, ma non perché non sta bene che lo faccia, ma proprio perché non ci vedo nulla di attraente.
> A loro, invece, piace proprio come puro divertimento e piace a tutti. Se non lo fanno è soltanto perché, se scoperta la cosa, può causare loro problemi, solo per questo...
> ...


ma scusa, a parte tutto....
perché alla vigilia delle nozze se deve far ginnastica non va in palestra?:singleeye:


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma scusa, a parte tutto....
> perché alla vigilia delle nozze se deve far ginnastica non va in palestra?:singleeye:



Ciao 


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... :up:


sienne


----------



## lothar57 (11 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Oh mica era difficile da capire.....ovvio mia cara,e'cosi'........
*


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E come avevo previsto tutto è stato chiarito.
> 
> 
> Una cosa che mi consola è che, non sono solo io ad essere letto male.
> ...


 cazzarola ...ma ce la fai una volta a non infilare le tue antipatie , i rancori , le cose vecchie in ogni santo argomento sottointendendo cose che sai e capisci solo tu?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Oh mica era difficile da capire.....ovvio mia cara,e'cosi'........


IO TI AMO. (Meno di Free, comunque. O meglio, una cosa diversa)


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2014)

Ciao 

tutto sarebbe stato più scialla, se avesse scritto un'altro nick?

sti cazzi appesi come boccoli d'uva ... 
Se mai, il contraio ... in onore al giorno delle donne,
e che si sa ... che ci vuole tempo e stra-tempo per elaborare ... 


sienne


----------



## lothar57 (11 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> IO TI AMO. (Meno di Free, comunque. O meglio, una cosa diversa)


Ricambio,alla fine,lascia stare tradire che e'un dettaglio che non conta un tubo,io e te siamo identici.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> tutto sarebbe stato più scialla, se avesse scritto un'altro nick?
> 
> ...


bellissima immagine:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2014)

ma l'uva ha i boccoli:rotfl:?


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2014)

Ciao 

 ... mi è scappata. 

Non so come si dice ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2014)

forse acini 





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ... mi è scappata.
> 
> ...


ma è bella così:smile:


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma scusa, a parte tutto....
> perché alla vigilia delle nozze se deve far ginnastica non va in palestra?:singleeye:


O te fai na pippa ar bagno.


----------



## Buscopann (11 Marzo 2014)

Si dice "vedi Napoli e poi muori". Ma anche dopo aver letto Diletta direi che si può riposare in pace 

Buscopann


----------



## Sterminator (11 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bellissima immagine:rotfl:


er cazzo a tirebouchon me  mancava..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

(cavatappi pe' gli 'gnuranta)

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> cazzarola ...ma ce la fai una volta a non infilare le tue antipatie , i rancori , le cose vecchie in ogni santo argomento sottointendendo cose che sai e capisci solo tu?


No.
Non ce la fa :mexican:
Però se dicesse chiaramente io preferirei.


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2014)

diletta ha trovato nel mal comune mezzo gaudio un po' di sollievo alla sua sofferenza 





Buscopann ha detto:


> Si dice "vedi Napoli e poi muori". Ma anche dopo aver letto Diletta direi che si può riposare in pace
> 
> Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> tutto sarebbe stato più scialla, se avesse scritto un'altro nick?
> 
> ...


:up:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


P.S. Sarebbero grappoli ma boccoli è più bello :up:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2014)

Io non ho idea di dove viva Diletta ma sappiamo che ci sono zone dove il controllo sociale condiziona moltissimo le donne e non gli uomini.
Mi hanno anche fatto battute sul fatto che certe cose a Milano non le ho mai sentite dire. Evidentemente l'Italia non è Milano e Roma.


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> diletta ha trovato nel mal comune mezzo gaudio un po' di sollievo alla sua sofferenza



Ciao 

in effetti è questo. Un qualcosa le impedisce di reagire, come in verità vorrebbe. 
Perché questo ricercare e ricercare e spiegare e suonarsela e cantarsela ... 
deriva, che qualcosa a lei stessa non quadra ... 
Mi dispiace tanto per Diletta. Perché anche se crede di vivere bene ora,
spero per lei, che lo sia d'avvero ... però, tutto ha un prezzo, sempre. 
Anche se è solo il confronto ... e lì si sbatte. Volendo o dolendo ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Non ce la fa :mexican:
> Però se dicesse chiaramente io preferirei.



Ciao Bruni,

credo, che lo preferirebbero tutti. 
Perché ... si rischia, che nessuno dia più retta ... 
Infatti ... sempre meno si reagisce.

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> E come mai mi contraddicerei?
> E chi offenderei?!
> Sul secondo neretto: "*tu l'hai detto..*."


Senti, potrei andare a prendere non uno, ma diversi post in cui l'hai affermato. Ma non ne ho voglia, sinceramente, tanto credo che chi li ha letti se li ricordi altrettando bene.
Per quanto riguarda le contraddizioni, queste nascono, secondo me, perchè hai il bisogno di giustificare quello che non comprendi, intendendo comprensione come empatia, non come capacità di intendere.
Quindi, mentre senti una cosa, cerchi di creare una giustificazione per un'altra che non ti appartiene per renderla accettabile.
Per questo il tuo pensiero è contraddittorio.
Questo è quello che leggo io.


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho idea di dove viva Diletta ma sappiamo che ci sono zone dove il controllo sociale condiziona moltissimo le donne e non gli uomini.
> *Mi hanno anche fatto battute sul fatto che certe cose a Milano non le ho mai sentite dire.* Evidentemente l'Italia non è Milano e Roma.



cioè cosa ad es.?


----------



## Buscopann (11 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> diletta ha trovato nel mal comune mezzo gaudio un po' di sollievo alla sua sofferenza


Si, ne sono convinto anche io, ma lei rifugge questa idea. 

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> cioè cosa ad es.?


Che mi do arie da cittadina o cose del genere, non ricordo, il senso era quello.
Però è vero che la società in una città è diversa da quella di una cittadina (nel bene e nel male).


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che mi do arie da cittadina o cose del genere, non ricordo, il senso era quello.
> Però è vero che la società in una città è diversa da quella di una cittadina (nel bene e nel male).


le milanesi sono molto eleganti!
invece noi provinciali tendiamo a strafare, tuttavia dato che in piemonte siamo alquanto sobri, il risultato di solito non è male


----------



## Buscopann (11 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che mi do arie da cittadina o cose del genere, non ricordo, il senso era quello.
> Però è vero che la società in una città è diversa da quella di una cittadina (nel bene e nel male).


Assolutamente si. Però siamo in Italia non in Arabia Saudita. Diciamo che lottare per la propria dignità è concesso alle donne più o meno dappertutto. Anche nella profonda provincia siciliana.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (11 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> *le milanesi sono molto eleganti*!
> invece noi provinciali tendiamo a strafare, tuttavia dato che in piemonte siamo alquanto sobri, il risultato di solito non è male


Le milanesi le potresti trovare col tacco 12 anche in mezzo ai sassi di Pompei. Ovviamente mentre si lamentano del fatto che non ci sono dei marciapiedi tenuti come si deve.

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Assolutamente si. Però siamo in Italia non in Arabia Saudita. Diciamo che lottare per la propria dignità è concesso alle donne più o meno dappertutto. Anche nella profonda provincia siciliana.
> 
> Buscopann



Ciao 

o almeno, fare quel passo di distinzione, senza parlare e spiegare
in termini assolutistici ... c'è il detto che il mondo è paese ... 
E giustamente ... c'è di tutto ... in ogni paese ... anche in un 
paesello con quattro gatti. 

sienne


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Le milanesi le potresti trovare col tacco 12 anche in mezzo ai sassi di Pompei. Ovviamente mentre si lamentano del fatto che non ci sono dei marciapiedi tenuti come si deve.
> 
> Buscopann



direi che sono le donne meglio vestite al mondo, le altre città se le sognano!


----------



## Buscopann (11 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> o almeno, fare quel passo di distinzione, senza parlare e spiegare
> in termini assolutistici ... c'è il detto che il mondo è paese ...
> ...


Si ok Sienne. Però adeguarsi a una realtà medievale con orgoglio e affermare pure che sia quella giusta mi pare francamente esagerato

Buscopann


----------



## Alessandra (11 Marzo 2014)

*ehi...*

...Vi tengo d'occhio, non parlatemi male delle milanesi


----------



## Alessandra (11 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> direi che sono le donne meglio vestite al mondo, le altre città se le sognano!



smack!!!


----------



## Buscopann (11 Marzo 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ...Vi tengo d'occhio, non parlatemi male delle milanesi


Io son Milanese..ma non stimo molto Milano e in genere la milanesità 

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si ok Sienne. Però adeguarsi a una realtà medievale con orgoglio e affermare pure che sia quella giusta mi pare francamente esagerato
> 
> Buscopann



Ciao 

medievale? Forse all'epoca erano più evoluti. 
Certe idee, nascono verso gli anni 20 ... 

Ma infatti, è quello che dico ... 
Mi spiego male. 
Delitta, la seguo da tanto tempo. 
È una persona che ci prova e prova ... 
Questo è da riconoscere ... anche se ...

sienne


----------



## Alessandra (11 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io son Milanese..ma non stimo molto Milano e in genere la milanesità
> 
> Buscopann



ok...neanche io stimo tante cose...tipo i piani urbanistici senza verde...
il fatto che quando vai a prendere cappuccio e cornetto, le briosche arrivano dal microonde e sono sempre molli...
il fatto che il panzerotti di Luini sono sempre troppo unti e non ho capito perche' piacciono taNto,
il fatto la gente si ritrova piu' in spazi chiusi piuttosto che in piazze come accade in altre citta' come ad esempio Firenze, Roma....
oppure dei parcheggi, altro argomento spinoso...

ma non mi parlare male delle meravigliose milanesi

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> direi che sono le donne meglio vestite al mondo, le altre città se le sognano!



Ciao 

ma cosa significa?

meglio in che cosa?

spesso non sono adeguate, al posto ... 

Ho famiglia a Milano ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (11 Marzo 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ok...neanche io stimo tante cose...tipo i piani urbanistici senza verde...
> il fatto che quando vai a prendere cappuccio e cornetto, le briosche arrivano dal microonde e sono sempre molli...
> il fatto che il panzerotti di Luini sono sempre troppo unti e non ho capito perche' piacciono taNto,
> il fatto la gente si ritrova piu' in spazi chiusi piuttosto che in piazze come accade in altre citta' come ad esempio Firenze, Roma....
> ...



Dipende dai bar, ci sono dei bar dove le brioche sono ottime, in piazza dipende dal clima, a Roma e Firenze è migliore sicuramente.

Diciamo che c'è di meglio e di molto peggio di Milano.


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma cosa significa?
> 
> ...


che spesso hanno una classe ed eleganza innata, gusto negli abbinamenti, senza eccedere
anche se una piccola critica mi sento di farla: sono un po' tutte simili


----------



## Alessandra (11 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dipende dai bar, ci sono dei bar dove le brioche sono ottime, in piazza dipende dal clima, a Roma e Firenze è migliore sicuramente.
> 
> Diciamo che c'è di meglio e di molto peggio di Milano.



dammi qualche indirizzo, o qui o in pvt, (se puoi, hai tempo e ti va)
ormai da quando vivo a Londra e' una tragedia....
non sono piu' aggiornata e quando torno a Milano devo accontentarmi dei posti dove capito, esattamente come una turista sprovveduta


----------



## Tubarao (11 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io son Milanese..ma non stimo molto Milano e in genere la milanesità
> 
> Buscopann


Io da Romano ho fatto due campagne Milanesi. La prima di 6 mesi. La seconda di sei anni. 
Durante la prima volevo cambiare la topografia del mio appartamento abbattendo i muri a forza di capocciate.
Durante la seconda sono stato molto bene.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Marzo 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> dammi qualche indirizzo, o qui o in pvt, (se puoi, hai tempo e ti va)
> ormai da quando vivo a Londra e' una tragedia....
> non sono piu' aggiornata e quando torno a Milano devo accontentarmi dei posti dove capito, esattamente come una turista sprovveduta


Via Giambellino. Bar Picasso.  Yu che mi preparava il cappuccino e parlava più milanese lei, cinese, che gli avventori italiani  Cornetti ottimi.
Ma il massimo è un bar vicino alla fermata della metro a Sant'Agostino (Via Modestino angolo Viale Coni Zugna). Quello era il massimo. E infatti era la meta della mia terza colazione.


----------



## Alessandra (11 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Via Giambellino. Bar Picasso.  Yu che mi preparava il cappuccino e parlava più milanese lei, cinese, che gli avventori italiani  Cornetti ottimi.
> Ma il massimo è un bar vicino alla fermata della metro a Sant'Agostino. Quello era il massimo. E infatti era la meta della mia terza colazione.



Ottimo, Tuba...
Io abito in quell'area, circa...
Buono a sapersi! prendo nota :smile:


----------



## Buscopann (11 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma cosa significa?
> 
> ...


Ecco..diciamo che Sienne ha riassunto il mio pensiero. Per il resto lungi da me dire peste e corna delle mie concittadine.
Aggiungerei anche la milanesità si basa moltissimo più sull'aspetto che sulla sostanza. In qualsiasi cosa. Da come si presenta a un locale a quello che una persona mostra di sè. E' in generale questo che non sopporto della mia città.

^)B0u
(ha firmato mio figlioùùùùùùùùùùùùùù di 14 mesi per me


----------



## Tubarao (11 Marzo 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ottimo, Tuba...
> Io abito in quell'area, circa...
> Buono a sapersi! prendo nota :smile:


Via Modestino ang Viale Coni Zugna.

Dei cornetti freschissimi, giganti.....e che te lo dico a fare


----------



## Alessandra (11 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ecco..diciamo che Sienne ha riassunto il mio pensiero. Per il resto lungi da me dire peste e corna delle mie concittadine.
> Aggiungerei anche la milanesità si basa moltissimo più sull'aspetto che sulla sostanza. In qualsiasi cosa. Da come si presenta a un locale a quello che una persona mostra di sè. E' in generale questo che non sopporto della mia città.
> 
> *^)B0u
> (ha firmato mio figlioùùùùùùùùùùùùùù di 14 mesi per me  *


----------



## Alessandra (11 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Via Modestino ang Viale Coni Zugna.
> 
> Dei cornetti freschissimi, giganti.....e che te lo dico a fare




:umile::umile:

Grazie!!!! dai che fra una decina di gg andro' a testare di persona!
Non vedo l'ora!
Mi manca lo smog della mia Milano


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> che spesso hanno una classe ed eleganza innata, gusto negli abbinamenti, senza eccedere
> anche se una piccola critica mi sento di farla: sono un po' tutte simili



Ciao 

questo è vero. 
Ma oltre a mio zio - che è Milanese Milanese doc, 
quando siamo andati a Cervinia, ad esempio ... 
le scarpe non erano adatte. Scivolavano, non tenevano. 
E si lamentavano di continuo. Come anche con alte cose ... 

Non sempre hanno il buon senso, che prevale sul gusto. 
Ogni ambiente, richiede un tipo differente di abbigliamento ... 
Ti muovi sulle pietre? Sulla sabbia? Sul ghiaccio? Sul terreno ecc. 
Sei tu, che ti dovresti adeguare ... non viceversa, esempio al tuo tacco ... 
In questo sono più forti gli svizzeri ... 

sienne


----------



## Alessandra (11 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo è vero.
> Ma oltre a mio zio - che è Milanese Milanese doc,
> ...



ci vorrebbe un tacco estraibile, comandato con pulsante...
che appena si finisce con quelle cose la'...sassi e fango...si puo' tornare a sculettare elegantemente a 12-15 cm dal terreno....
uhm...


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo è vero.
> Ma oltre a mio zio - che è Milanese Milanese doc,
> ...


ma cara, bisogna dirlo prima! lo zio è esentato in quanto non portatore di tacchi, ma le signore devono venire edotte su dove caspita si andrà a soggiornare, no?
per dire, persino io quando vado in campagna o al maneggio mi porto le scarpe basse:singleeye:!


----------



## disincantata (11 Marzo 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> dammi qualche indirizzo, o qui o in pvt, (se puoi, hai tempo e ti va)
> ormai da quando vivo a Londra e' una tragedia....
> non sono piu' aggiornata e quando torno a Milano devo accontentarmi dei posti dove capito, esattamente come una turista sprovveduta



In P.zza XX4 Maggio il bar pasticceria Cherubini, ma anche in C.so San Gottardo in diversi bar, in Corso di Porta Ticinese angolo P.zza 24 Maggio un altro ottimo,  ultimamente ci vado ben poco ma ho abitato 50 anni a Milano, anche in centro, dove lavoravo, erano buonissime e pure i panini. Per non parlare degli aperitivi.
 Poi le gestioni saranno cambiate ma la qualità non credo.

Non mancano nemmeno in periferia, in P.le Istria, ottimo. Princi credo sia il nome.

Pure dove abito c'è un bar pasticceria eccezionale, pluripremiato a livello nazionale. Mannaggia alla linea.

Quelle surgelate che si afflossciano(autogrill)  dovrebbero bandirle. Meglio allora dei sani biscotti.


----------



## Alessandra (11 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> In P.zza XX4 Maggio il bar pasticceria Cherubini, ma anche in C.so San Gottardo in diversi bar, in Corso di Porta Ticinese angolo P.zza 24 Maggio un altro ottimo,  ultimamente ci vado ben poco ma ho abitato 50 anni a Milano, anche in centro, dove lavoravo, erano buonissime e pure i panini. Per non parlare degli aperitivi.
> Poi le gestioni saranno cambiate ma la qualità non credo.
> 
> Non mancano nemmeno in periferia, in P.le Istria, ottimo. Princi credo sia il nome.
> ...



Ho preso nota!
grazie mille!!! :up::up::up:

si', hai ragione, i cornetti dell'autogrill fanno proprio schifo!!
ti fa ingerire milioni di calorie per niente....
almeno dopo un buon cornetto, non te ne penti!


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma cara, bisogna dirlo prima! lo zio è esentato in quanto non portatore di tacchi, ma le signore devono venire edotte su dove caspita si andrà a soggiornare, no?
> per dire, persino io quando vado in campagna o al maneggio mi porto le scarpe basse:singleeye:!



Ciao mi cara,

hai ragione. Ma quanto sono disattenta. 
Sarà questo smalto rosso cavallo corrente. 
Infatti, John, mi segue con la valigia ... 
vuoi mettere solo le scarpe? Che provinciale. 

Ti dovresti adeguare ... ti presto John?

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io son Milanese..ma non stimo molto Milano e in genere la milanesità
> 
> Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2014)

*Ma*



farfalla ha detto:


>


Belle chiappe non ti si legge più.tutto bene?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Belle chiappe non ti si legge più.tutto bene?


Si tutto ok
Solo una promozione in uff che mi costringe a orari impossibile ma ogni tanto leggo e ti curo quindi fai il bravo


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si tutto ok
> Solo una promozione in uff che mi costringe a orari impossibile ma ogni tanto leggo e ti curo quindi fai il bravo



Ehi congratulazioni!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ehi congratulazioni!


Grazie


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie


Congratulazioni per le belle chiappe.


----------



## Buscopann (11 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


>


Dai su..non fare la milanese pure tu :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (11 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao mi cara,
> 
> hai ragione. Ma quanto sono disattenta.
> Sarà questo smalto rosso cavallo corrente.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Mi hai fatto morire.
Mò resuscito però..spetta.

Buscopann


----------



## MK (11 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non credo che l'emancipazione femminile passi necessariamente per la via sessuale e non sono una sostenitrice del doversi a tutti i costi conformare al modello maschile. *Ma un po' di leggerezza in più, sessualmente parlando, a certe donne che sognano di scopare solo col principe azzurro farebbe un gran bene.
> *
> Allo stesso modo sono convinta che molti uomini che sembrano programmati per sbavare dietro a ogni figa che passa dovrebbero evolversi un attimo e fare qualche ripetizione di educazione SENTIMENTALE.
> 
> Così ci si incontrerebbe a metà strada e forse ci si capirebbe di più.


Concordo. L'importante è la chiarezza. Da entrambe le parti.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti, potrei andare a prendere non uno, ma diversi post in cui l'hai affermato. Ma non ne ho voglia, sinceramente, tanto credo che chi li ha letti se li ricordi altrettando bene.
> Per quanto riguarda le contraddizioni, queste nascono, secondo me, perchè hai il bisogno di giustificare quello che non comprendi, intendendo comprensione come empatia, non come capacità di intendere.
> Quindi, mentre senti una cosa, cerchi di creare una giustificazione per un'altra che non ti appartiene per renderla accettabile.
> Per questo il tuo pensiero è contraddittorio.
> Questo è quello che leggo io.


suvvia è noto a tutti il mio affetto per diletta
san fancesco diceva ogni pena m'è diletto

io direi il mio pene è per diletta...detta l'estrema
che lunaiena è l'ultima

detto ciò mia cara
fu astuto il serpente?
putana la eva
poco avveduto ossia mona adamo?


Ora io diche
Mi fa ridere Brunetta milanese
che Diletta vien da un posto
famoso per come si san godere la vita

e da un posto
che mia suocera diria
su ai fracassi xe putane anca le galine...

Non si può generalizzare
lo vedo da me
eccomi qui al mattino a chiaccherare con delle moldave che fan le stanze negli alberghi

e ieri sera guardare
le rumene sotto l'albergo con deliziosi culetti all'aria

sempre persone e donne sono
ma molto diverse apparvemi

e tutta gente
che sbarca il lunario come meglio può


PS: si frreee me movo si...desso rivoooooooooooo...

Partumaaaaaaa:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il fatto che si sia in tanti a dirti delle cose non ti fa pensare?


Che di cretini non ce n'è uno,ma tanti. ..???  

:rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (12 Marzo 2014)

*Però Buscopann*

hai glissato sulla domanda che ti avevo fatto pagine addietro.
Te la ripropongo senza sforzo:
a te piace la donna disinibita e spregiudicata sessualmente che c'è oggi?
E se sì, te la sposeresti anche?


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> hai glissato sulla domanda che ti avevo fatto pagine addietro.
> Te la ripropongo senza sforzo:
> a te piace la donna disinibita e spregiudicata sessualmente che c'è oggi?
> E se sì, te la sposeresti anche?



Ciao cara, 

è solo per capire, cosa sta dietro a certi termini.
Cosa intendi esattamente con "spregiudicata sessualmente"?

sienne


----------



## Diletta (12 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in effetti è questo. Un qualcosa le impedisce di reagire, come in verità vorrebbe.
> Perché questo ricercare e ricercare e spiegare e suonarsela e cantarsela ...
> ...



Sienne, ma qual'è il prezzo da pagare?
E come dovrei reagire, secondo te?
Scopandomi tutti quelli che mi capitano a tiro?
Quasi quasi...la cosa mi tenta...:mrgreen:
O starmene da sola con me stessa?
Guarda che io mi sento già così, ma me ne sono fatta una ragione e se dicessi che vivo male ora direi una bugia.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> hai glissato sulla domanda che ti avevo fatto pagine addietro.
> Te la ripropongo senza sforzo:
> a te piace la donna disinibita e spregiudicata sessualmente che c'è oggi?
> E se sì, te la sposeresti anche?


Dile' la donna disinibita e spregiudicata sessualmente, lo puo' anche diventare dopo il matrimonio e darebbe anche di piu' al cazzo se fosse all'insaputa del marito esibendosi fuori e facendo la morigerata nel talamo ufficiale.......

e' che nun pozzo parla'...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ps: per i maligni del cazzo, nun e' a mi' moje che me riferisco...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (12 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao cara,
> 
> è solo per capire, cosa sta dietro a certi termini.
> Cosa intendi esattamente con "spregiudicata sessualmente"?
> ...



Che la dà via subito, senza pensarci due volte...
Non ti risulta che oggi stiano così le cose?


----------



## Diletta (12 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Dile' la donna disinibita e spregiudicata sessualmente, lo puo' anche diventare dopo il matrimonio e darebbe anche di piu' al cazzo se fosse all'insaputa del marito esibendosi fuori e facendo la morigerata nel talamo ufficiale.......
> 
> e' che nun pozzo parla'...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ps: per i maligni del cazzo, nun e' mi' moje...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Certo che farebbe di più incazzare anche perché, se uno se la sposasse già allegrotta avrebbe poco da ridire poi...


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sienne, ma qual'è il prezzo da pagare?
> E come dovrei reagire, secondo te?
> Scopandomi tutti quelli che mi capitano a tiro?
> Quasi quasi...la cosa mi tenta...:mrgreen:
> ...



Ciao 

a volte, mi sembra che vorresti spaccare il mondo. 
Poi - forse ti stanchi con il solo pensiero - ti calmi 
e cerchi di rimettere ordine. No, non siamo fatte
per piselli per caso ... non ci basta una lusinga. 

Se te ne sei fatta una ragione, perché questa ricerca 
del distinguo tra i due i sessi? E che è la natura del uomo?

Quello che non capisco è, perché generalizzi e parli come 
un dato di fatto, una certezza ... che l'uomo è così ... 
Ci credi veramente? Abbiamo così tanti uomini "storpiati"
già solo su questo sito? ... Qui, non ti colgo ... 

sienne


----------



## Sterminator (12 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo che farebbe di più incazzare anche perché, se uno se la sposasse già allegrotta avrebbe poco da ridire poi...


beh oddio....volendo...:mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (12 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a volte, mi sembra che vorresti spaccare il mondo.
> Poi - forse ti stanchi con il solo pensiero - ti calmi
> ...


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Che la dà via subito, senza pensarci due volte...
> Non ti risulta che oggi stiano così le cose?



Ciao 

non so, cosa intendi per subito. La sera stessa?

Dietro una scelta così, si possono nascondere tante motivazioni differenti.
Da chi cerca "conferma" fino a chi ha solo voglia di svago ... 

Secondo te, centra una cosa con l'altra? 
Cioè, il divertimento con il proprio corpo, si morde con il progetto famiglia?
Perché? Da cosa dipende, secondo te?

sienne


----------



## Diletta (12 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sicuramente hai ragione. L'amore va a culo. Però...a volte mi dico che bisogna essere disposti a riconoscerlo e a mettersi in gioco.
> Forse un'altra al mio posto non si sarebbe data così, emotivamente parlando. Forse avrebbe messo in mezzo qualche resistenza (anche in virtù delle difficoltá pratiche e logistiche).
> L'amore vero capita,* ma forse bisogna anche saperlo accogliere e saper rischiare. *È una grande scommessa ma non tutti sono disposti a giocarsela.




E tu l'hai accolto e hai rischiato.
Brava: la vita va presa di petto e va sfidata, sempre.
Spero che il vostro amore vi accompagni per tutto il resto della vita perché non c'è niente di più bello e profondo


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


no lupacchiotto non sta a ffa accussì che lo sappiamo che non sei uno smandappato, sdrucito, che ha scritto Sienne? ah sì storpiato.


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



Ciao 

zitto, non rientri nella norma ... 
devi aspettare, forse verrà modificata ... :mrgreen:
per ora, sei solo un caso particolare,
da studiare ... :mrgreen: ... 

sienne


----------



## Diletta (12 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Beh ma si conviveva da anni, matrimonio tra un tradimento (suo) e un altro (suo), quindi non fa testo. Comunque addio al nubilato organizzato dalle mie colleghe e molto molto divertente :smile:


Scusa, ma non so niente di te...
Mi puoi dire se i tradimenti ci sono stati durante la convivenza o nel matrimonio?
O forse in entrambe le situazioni?


----------



## zanna (12 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no lupacchiotto non sta a ffa accussì che lo sappiamo che non sei uno smandappato, sdrucito, che ha scritto Sienne? ah sì storpiato.


:infermo:


----------



## zanna (12 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> *zitto, non rientri nella norma ...*
> devi aspettare, forse verrà modificata ... :mrgreen:
> ...


Però ... di bene in meglio :clava::clava::clava:


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :infermo:



Ciao 

 ... faccio un po' di casini ... ma sta fra virgolette la parola. 
Significa sempre, da sostituire con una più idonea ... 
Intendevo, uomini che rompono la regola ... fuori ... 

sienne ... tutto ok?


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Però ... di bene in meglio :clava::clava::clava:



Ciao 

di bene in meglio ... :rotfl:... mai sentita così. 

Su, abbi pazienza, forse scriviamo storia oggi
e tu ne sei il protagonista ... :mrgreen:


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sienne, ma qual'è il prezzo da pagare?
> E come dovrei reagire, secondo te?
> *Scopandomi tutti quelli che mi capitano a tiro?
> *Quasi quasi...la cosa mi tenta...:mrgreen:
> ...


Io spero che tu non me ne voglia Diletta per le cose che ti ho scritto.
Il fatto è che a leggerti mi viene rabbia.
Non contro di te, ma per te. Il neretto, porca zozza.
Hai vissuto una vita credendo a dei valori, rispettandoli.
Valori che io posso condividere in tutto, in parte o per niente non importa.
Ma erano i tuoi valori, ci hai impostato una vita.
E credevi che tuo marito li condividesse sinceramente, per poi scoprire che la sua era una facciata.
Spiegami perchè adesso deve cambiare tutto il mondo per come l'hai sempre visto, perchè deve cambiare anche la tua scala di valori, solo per questo motivo: perchè tuo marito non è stato sincero con te.
Quindi cerchi di ribaltare il tutto come fosse un negativo di una foto, per far risultare bianco quello che era nero, e viceversa.
Cazzo, quell'uomo avrà sbagliato... ma ha sbagliato lui, nel caso.
E se ha sbagliato... ha sbagliato.
Avrà fatto anche tante cose belle e giuste per cui puoi valutare che quell'errore sia perdonabile, pur rimanendo per te una cosa non condivisibile.

Non sminuire te stessa svendendo i tuoi valori per non far apparire quell'errore come tale.


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2014)

Ciao 

domande ... 

un uomo spregiudicato sessualmente, lo sposereste? 

Da cosa dipende, se si decide di sposarsi? 
Amore escluso ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io spero che tu non me ne voglia Diletta per le cose che ti ho scritto.
> Il fatto è che a leggerti mi viene rabbia.
> Non contro di te, ma per te. Il neretto, porca zozza.
> Hai vissuto una vita credendo a dei valori, rispettandoli.
> ...



Ciao 


parole ... dal cuore per Diletta ... 

grazie Sbri!!!!! Grande!


sienne


----------



## Diletta (12 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non so, cosa intendi per subito. La sera stessa?
> 
> ...



La sera stessa o al secondo incontro...non mi sembra che cambi molto.
Non c'entra nulla il progetto famiglia, qui c'entra la persona nella sua individualità ed essenza.
Non so Sienne...a me sembra davvero incredibile che si possa fare sesso completo dopo così poco tempo che si è conosciuto qualcuno.
Non per niente si chiamano "rapporti intimi", ci vorrà un minimo di confidenza no?
E dopo la confidenza si può cominciare ad essere più intimi...certo che sì.
A volte mi chiedo, però, se sono io bloccata o repressa, eppure a me il sesso diverte molto, ma non posso farlo con uno che mi è semisconosciuto, anche se questo mi piace e mi attrae.
Ho bisogno di tempo per conoscerlo e per familiarizzare col suo corpo.  
Al di là di questo aspetto, che vale per me e ognuno lo vive a modo suo, c'è anche l'aspetto "serietà". 
Un atto che è per me molto importante penso che vada trattato in modo serio.
Infatti, apprezzo moltissimo chi ne ha cura, chi ci tiene, e questo vale sia per gli uomini che per le donne.
Non ho mai avuto un occhio di riguardo per i donnaioli anche se a voi appare il contrario.
La realtà è che mi fanno abbastanza pena, credi che non avrei preferito un compagno che non desiderasse altre donne al di fuori di me?
Però avrebbe dovuto sentirselo da sé, essere appagato e non costretto ad esserlo per paura dei rimorsi o delle convenzioni.
Quindi, a questo punto preferisco che le cose siano andate come sono andate...


----------



## Diletta (12 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io spero che tu non me ne voglia Diletta per le cose che ti ho scritto.
> Il fatto è che a leggerti mi viene rabbia.
> Non contro di te, ma per te. Il neretto, porca zozza.
> Hai vissuto una vita credendo a dei valori, rispettandoli.
> ...



Sbrì, hai scritto una cosa molto bella che condivido, ma per davvero.
La frase dello scopare in giro era una battutaccia, di quelle stupide che si dicono tanto per...non me ne volere.
I miei valori sono tutti lì, sono stati maltrattati, hanno anche vacillato un pochino, ma non si sono rotti e ne sono fiera.
Ci sono degli errori che non saranno mai condivisibili e non svenderò mai i valori per cui credo anche se fossi l'ultima persona sulla terra a crederci.


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2014)

Ciao Diletta,

non cambiare ... ci sono tanti come te e 
come me e come Sbri ecc. ... 
Hai avuto pur sempre tanta forza! ... 
Hai affrontato temi con uno stomaco, 
mamma ... penso anche molto sola ... 

Tu vai bene così! Ed il mondo è vasto ... 
A modo suo ... ti ama ... ti sta accanto ... 


Abbraccio ... 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sbrì, hai scritto una cosa molto bella che condivido, ma per davvero.
> La frase dello scopare in giro era una battutaccia, di quelle stupide che si dicono tanto per...non me ne volere.
> I miei valori sono tutti lì, sono stati maltrattati, hanno anche vacillato un pochino, ma non si sono rotti e ne sono fiera.
> Ci sono degli errori che non saranno mai condivisibili e non svenderò mai i valori per cui credo anche se fossi l'ultima persona sulla terra a crederci.


:abbraccio:Brava, in fin dei conti hai bisogno di una cosa sola: un guinzaglio corto:mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (12 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> domande ...
> 
> ...





Dovrei vedere la cosa in tutto il suo contesto.
Diciamo che secondo me le esperienze che uno si fa da giovane sono basilari e formative per la persona.
Solo così, poi, si è in grado di scegliere con più convinzione il partner che sarà il compagno/a della propria vita.
Quindi: un po' di esperienza ce la deve avere...
E poi, dipende anche dall'età in cui si fanno certe cose: normalissimo passare da un'avventura all'altra a vent'anni, meno normale se di anni se ne hanno trenta, a questo punto drizzerei le antenne...
Tu Sienne cosa ne pensi?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Dovrei vedere la cosa in tutto il suo contesto.
> Diciamo che secondo me le esperienze che uno si fa da giovane sono basilari e formative per la persona.
> Solo così, poi, si è in grado di scegliere con più convinzione il partner che sarà il compagno/a della propria vita.
> Quindi: un po' di esperienza ce la deve avere...
> ...


Ricordati della ius primae contis

Ho già in mente il viaggio che farò per te!
In quel posto dove tutti amano godersi la vita no?


----------



## Buscopann (12 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> hai glissato sulla domanda che ti avevo fatto pagine addietro.
> Te la ripropongo senza sforzo:
> a te piace la donna disinibita e spregiudicata sessualmente che c'è oggi?
> E se sì, te la sposeresti anche?


La mia opinione è sulla persona, non sul genere. Ho sposato una donna con una una sessualità molto disinibita. Conosco molto del suo passato, come è ovvio che sia, e non ha mai nascosto di essersi divertita parecchio in tal senso. E pensa un po'. Mi sono innamorato.
Dentro il matrimonio e se si è innamorati l'uno dell'altro le cose poi cambiano, nel senso che a me non dà minimamente fastidio che lei sia disinibita, anzi! Mi darebbe fastidio logicamente se lo fosse anche al di fuori della nostra coppia.
Noi non alziamo barriere neppure nel possibile coinvolgimento di terze persone tra di noi. Non è mai successo. Ma è comunque un'eventualità verso la quale non diciamo no a prescindere. Ma tutto ciò prevede comunque un pari ruolo tra di noi. Siamo una coppia. Le regole sono le stesse per entrambi. Dire che a me è concesso perché sono uomo ed è fisiologico, mentre a lei no perché è una donna e non sta bene, non ha nessuna logica.

Buscopann


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2014)

Sono contento degli scambi tra Diletta sienne e Sbri.


Ma un tantino deluso da Buscopan. Non sto dicendo che non è per come hai scritto, dico solo che qua dentro tutti sembraTE perfetti.


----------



## Hellseven (12 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono contento degli scambi tra Diletta sienne e Sbri.
> 
> 
> Ma un tantino deluso da Buscopan. Non sto dicendo che non è per come hai scritto, dico solo che qua dentro* tutti sembraTE perfetti.*


In che senso, amico mio?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> La sera stessa o al secondo incontro...non mi sembra che cambi molto.
> Non c'entra nulla il progetto famiglia, qui c'entra la persona nella sua individualità ed essenza.
> Non so Sienne...a me sembra davvero incredibile che si possa fare sesso completo dopo così poco tempo che si è conosciuto qualcuno.
> *Non per niente si chiamano "rapporti intimi", ci vorrà un minimo di confidenza no?
> ...


Sono d'accordissimo con te. Però le cose sono molto variabili e ti può capitare di sentirti a tuo agio la prima sera e dovresti auto-bloccarti per non apparire in modo da essere mal giudicata?
Si fa quel che ci si sente di fare. Certo che qualunque persona che si sente a suo agio con qualunque persona disponibile ogni sera credo che susciti perplessità in tutti.
E' stabilire che "la ggente" giudica unanimemente in un modo uomini e donne e stabilire che ci sono donne che si comportano "in un certo modo" "al giorno d'oggi" e il giudizio diverso che dai sugli uomini dicendo che "sono fatti così" e che "non sono mal giudicati" che suscitano le reazioni che non capisci.


----------



## Buscopann (12 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono contento degli scambi tra Diletta sienne e Sbri.
> 
> 
> Ma un tantino deluso da Buscopan. Non sto dicendo che non è per come hai scritto, dico solo che qua dentro tutti sembraTE perfetti.


in cosa ti avrei deluso?

Buscopann


----------



## MK (12 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa, ma non so niente di te...
> Mi puoi dire se i tradimenti ci sono stati durante la convivenza o nel matrimonio?
> O forse in entrambe le situazioni?


Da convivente. Me ne sono andata. E' tornato a riprendermi in lacrime. Mi ha tradita quando nostra figlia aveva sei mesi. Ho chiesto la separazione. Ps io sono una di quelle spregiudicate e disinibite però, se single :mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (12 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Da convivente. Me ne sono andata. E' tornato a riprendermi in lacrime. Mi ha tradita quando nostra figlia aveva sei mesi. Ho chiesto la separazione. Ps io sono una di quelle spregiudicate e disinibite però, se single :mrgreen:



Allora, se ho ben capito, ti ha tradito una prima volta da conviventi e una seconda da sposati ed è lì che hai chiesto la separazione.
Ma sempre con la stessa?

P.s. e fai benissimo ad esserlo!


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> hai glissato sulla domanda che ti avevo fatto pagine addietro.
> Te la ripropongo senza sforzo:
> *a te piace la donna disinibita e spregiudicata sessualmente che c'è oggi?*
> *E se sì, te la sposeresti anche?*


Ma quindi tu saresti una morigerata verginiella? Chiedo, eh.


----------



## MK (12 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora, se ho ben capito, ti ha tradito una prima volta da conviventi e una seconda da sposati ed è lì che hai chiesto la separazione.
> Ma sempre con la stessa?
> 
> P.s. e fai benissimo ad esserlo!


Sì sempre con lo stesso. La prima volta però non era innamorato della tipa. La seconda volta negava ma io sentivo sapevo immaginavo e non c'era, come padre come marito come compagno. Stava sempre e solo con lei.


----------



## Diletta (12 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La mia opinione è sulla persona, non sul genere. Ho sposato una donna con una una sessualità molto disinibita. Conosco molto del suo passato, come è ovvio che sia, e non ha mai nascosto di essersi divertita parecchio in tal senso. E pensa un po'. Mi sono innamorato.
> Dentro il matrimonio e se si è innamorati l'uno dell'altro le cose poi cambiano, nel senso che a me non dà minimamente fastidio che lei sia disinibita, anzi! Mi darebbe fastidio logicamente se lo fosse anche al di fuori della nostra coppia.
> Noi non alziamo barriere neppure nel possibile coinvolgimento di terze persone tra di noi. Non è mai successo. Ma è comunque un'eventualità verso la quale non diciamo no a prescindere. Ma tutto ciò prevede comunque un pari ruolo tra di noi. Siamo una coppia. Le regole sono le stesse per entrambi. Dire che a me è concesso perché sono uomo ed è fisiologico, mentre a lei no perché è una donna e non sta bene, non ha nessuna logica.
> 
> Buscopann



Grazie per la risposta, sei stato chiarissimo!
Quindi, il fatto che tua moglie si sia divertita parecchio prima di incontrarti e sposarti non ti turba minimamente (non pensare che creda che tu dovresti esserne turbato...).
Hai mai avuto qualche timore che si potesse riaccendere in lei il desiderio di quel tipo di divertimento ora che siete sposati?
Mi viene in mente una cosa: è curioso come non ci siano vie d'uscita in questo percorso mentale:
1) uno sperimenta e si diverte e poi si sposa = predisposto a fare certe cose perché abituato 
2) uno non sperimenta e non si diverte e poi si sposa = le farà da sposato perché non le ha fatte prima

Insomma, se si entra in questo impasse non se ne esce...meglio allora vivere alla giornata e non farsi tante paranoie.
Così si vive meglio, che dici?


----------



## Diletta (12 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quindi tu saresti una morigerata verginiella? Chiedo, eh.




Se è questo che vuoi sapere, non ho mai fatto attività di salto da un letto all'altro, e neanche da un sedile reclinato ad un altro...
Per queste cose ci vuole attitudine e una certa vocazione che io non ho.
Purtroppo o per fortuna, non lo so...


----------



## Diletta (12 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sì sempre con lo stesso. La prima volta però non era innamorato della tipa. La seconda volta negava ma io sentivo sapevo immaginavo e non c'era, come padre come marito come compagno. Stava sempre e solo con lei.



Spero che tu gli abbia fatto fare un'uscita a razzo da casa vostra a forza di calci nel culo.
Penso che tu mi permetterai...


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se è questo che vuoi sapere, non ho mai fatto attività di salto da un letto all'altro, e neanche da un sedile reclinato ad un altro...
> Per queste cose ci vuole attitudine e una certa vocazione che io non ho.
> Purtroppo o per fortuna, non lo so...


No. Io intendevo che tu andavi dicendo di essere, con tuo marito, una tigre da camera da letto. "Disinibita e spregiudicata sessualmente" vuol dire, occhio e croce, quello. Saltare da un cazzo ad un altro è un'altra cosa. Ti spiego perchè sei confusa forte. O meglio, più che altro sti ragionamenti sono alla Micione. Mi sa che tuo marito magari è pure un po' Micione, chissà.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie per la risposta, sei stato chiarissimo!
> Quindi, il fatto che tua moglie si sia divertita parecchio prima di incontrarti e sposarti non ti turba minimamente (non pensare che creda che tu dovresti esserne turbato...).
> Hai mai avuto qualche timore che si potesse riaccendere in lei il desiderio di quel tipo di divertimento ora che siete sposati?
> Mi viene in mente una cosa: è curioso come non ci siano vie d'uscita in questo percorso mentale:
> ...


Ognuno i diverte come è a lui (lei) congeniale. C'è chi si diverte a pescare e chi lo trova una cosa noiosissima e chi passa ore a fare miniature e chi lo trova una cosa da matti.
Non c'è nessun percorso obbligato per me.
Quello che intendono molti (non tutti, ci sarà anche chi pensa a un percorso obbligato) che se uno non è mai andato a ballare perché viveva dove non c'erano sale da ballo, quando potrà non farà che ballare. Ma a chi piace pescare delle sale da ballo continuerà a non interessare nulla.
Diverso è il discorso di Busco che parla di un rapporto aperto verso il sesso di entrambi.


----------



## MK (12 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Spero che tu gli abbia fatto fare un'uscita a razzo da casa vostra a forza di calci nel culo.
> Penso che tu mi permetterai...


No. Ho urlato ho pianto mi sono buttata per terra quando ha fatto i bagagli. Speravo si rendesse conto di quello che stava facendo chiedendo la separazione. Non l'ha mai fatto. Fino alla fine. C'è stato anche un periodo in cui siamo tornati tanto amici, ma quando c'era l'altra tutto il resto spariva.


----------



## Buscopann (12 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie per la risposta, sei stato chiarissimo!
> Quindi, il fatto che tua moglie si sia divertita parecchio prima di incontrarti e sposarti non ti turba minimamente (non pensare che creda che tu dovresti esserne turbato...).
> Hai mai avuto qualche timore che si potesse riaccendere in lei il desiderio di quel tipo di divertimento ora che siete sposati?
> Mi viene in mente una cosa: è curioso come non ci siano vie d'uscita in questo percorso mentale:
> ...


Ma infatti io mica mi faccio paranoie. Perchè dovrebbe disturbarmi il passato di mia moglie?  O preoccuparmi? È mia moglie. Mi fido. E lei si fida di me. Ci amiamo. E da marito apprezzo che sia disinibita sessualmente. Ciò non significa che lei abbia bisogno di far ginnastica ogni tot al di fuori della coppia. Se dovesse capitare significa che la coppia ha un problema e non lei in quanto donna. E lo stesso discorso vale anche per me se fossi io quello che ogni tanto vuol fare ginnastica con altre.

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono contento degli scambi tra Diletta sienne e Sbri.
> 
> 
> Ma un tantino deluso da Buscopan. Non sto dicendo che non è per come hai scritto, dico solo che qua dentro tutti sembraTE perfetti.



Ciao 

ok ... piacere che tu sia contento. 
Dovresti avere più fiducia in certi utenti ... 


Diletta è una di quelle pochissime utenti qui, che veramente cerca il confronto, 
vuole capire ... si scontra con la sua natura ... con quello che la circonda. 
È un passo difficile, vivere nella condivisione un'aspetto non condivisibile ... 
Per forza di cose, ti porta a muoverti negli estremi ... per stabilire 
il sopara e il sotto il destra e sinistra ... 

Lo si legge spesso ... tra i traditi. Dà stabilita ... ma poi si relativizza ... 
E il suo di tradimento, è uno dei più difficile da affrontare. Perché a quanto pare,
è la sua indole (marito), non uno sboccio da un percorso di coppia. 
Come e dove si pone lei in tutto questo. Ha solo una scelta, ed è brutale ... 
o accetta o non accetta ... dimmi tu! Ci si sente impotenti ... 
Non per caso, l'argomento che ritorna è ... il rapporto naturale di uomo e donna ...


sienne


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Io intendevo che tu andavi dicendo di essere, con tuo marito, una tigre da camera da letto. "Disinibita e spregiudicata sessualmente" vuol dire, occhio e croce, quello. Saltare da un cazzo ad un altro è un'altra cosa. Ti spiego perchè sei confusa forte. O meglio, più che altro sti ragionamenti sono alla Micione. Mi sa che tuo marito magari è pure un po' Micione, chissà.



Grazie per averlo specificato. In effetti, così, è tutto un'altra cosa. 
Ma lo siamo tutti con il nostro partner - escludendo casi di frigidità 
o da camicia da notte con il buco. Cioè, non ci leggo nulla di fuori 
dalla norma, da una normalità, da una cosa sana. 
Mah, non capisco ...


----------



## Diletta (13 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Io intendevo che tu andavi dicendo di essere, con tuo marito, una tigre da camera da letto. "Disinibita e spregiudicata sessualmente" vuol dire, occhio e croce, quello. Saltare da un cazzo ad un altro è un'altra cosa. Ti spiego perchè sei confusa forte. O meglio, più che altro sti ragionamenti sono alla Micione. Mi sa che tuo marito magari è pure un po' Micione, chissà.




Ma no, io intendevo invece quello che ho scritto prima.
Come si dovrebbe dire allora per evitare fraintendimenti?
Una che troieggia in giro...che scopa fuori, insomma.
Che è, come hai detto tu, un'altra cosa dall'essere disinibita in quel campo.
Cosa che non smentisco di essere.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> In che senso, amico mio?





Buscopann ha detto:


> in cosa ti avrei deluso?
> 
> Buscopann





Buscopann ha detto:


> La mia opinione è sulla persona, non sul genere. Ho sposato una donna con una una sessualità molto disinibita. Conosco molto del suo passato, come è ovvio che sia, e non ha mai nascosto di essersi divertita parecchio in tal senso. E pensa un po'. Mi sono innamorato.
> Dentro il matrimonio e se si è innamorati l'uno dell'altro le cose poi cambiano, nel senso che a me non dà minimamente fastidio che lei sia disinibita, anzi! Mi darebbe fastidio logicamente se lo fosse anche al di fuori della nostra coppia.
> Noi non alziamo barriere neppure nel possibile coinvolgimento di terze persone tra di noi. Non è mai successo. Ma è comunque un'eventualità verso la quale non diciamo no a prescindere. *Ma tutto ciò prevede comunque un pari ruolo tra di noi. Siamo una coppia. Le regole sono le stesse per entrambi. Dire che a me è concesso perché sono uomo ed è fisiologico, mentre a lei no perché è una donna e non sta bene, non ha nessuna logica.*
> 
> Buscopann


La delusione non sta su di te e su quello che scrivi. La delusione sta nell'andare a leggere troppo spesso se non sempre dichiarazioni dove sembriamo tutti perfetti.

Io come tanti il pensiero che tu hai scritto sicuramente lo condividiamo. E' palese, è chiaro e non ha bisogno di essere commentato, lo stesso commentare sarebbe discriminante a priori.

Ma non è così invece, perchè vuoi per religione , vuoi per cultura vuoi perchè noi maschietti siamo avvezzi a vantarci, vuoi per tantissimi altri motivi..... nel momento in cui sei messo alla prova quello che ho nerettato risulta falso,e mica scrivo non per tutti, scrivo "per tutti". perchè siamo così, perchè deve ancora passare del tempo e trasmettere ai nostri figli sempre meno quei condizionamenti che senza accorgercene trasmettiamo perchè li abbiamo dentro e scherzando e parlando con amici escono fuori e si trasmettono inconsapevolmente.


----------



## Diletta (13 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> No. Ho urlato ho pianto mi sono buttata per terra quando ha fatto i bagagli. Speravo si rendesse conto di quello che stava facendo chiedendo la separazione. Non l'ha mai fatto. Fino alla fine. C'è stato anche un periodo in cui siamo tornati tanto amici, ma quando c'era l'altra tutto il resto spariva.



Ma allora se ne è andato a stare con lei?
Che brutta cosa


----------



## Buscopann (13 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La delusione non sta su di te e su quello che scrivi. La delusione sta nell'andare a leggere troppo spesso se non sempre dichiarazioni dove sembriamo tutti perfetti.
> 
> Io come tanti il pensiero che tu hai scritto sicuramente lo condividiamo. E' palese, è chiaro e non ha bisogno di essere commentato, lo stesso commentare sarebbe discriminante a priori.
> 
> Ma non è così invece, perchè vuoi per religione , vuoi per cultura vuoi perchè noi maschietti siamo avvezzi a vantarci, vuoi per tantissimi altri motivi..... nel momento in cui sei messo alla prova quello che ho nerettato risulta falso,e mica scrivo non per tutti, scrivo "per tutti". perchè siamo così, perchè deve ancora passare del tempo e trasmettere ai nostri figli sempre meno quei condizionamenti che senza accorgercene trasmettiamo perchè li abbiamo dentro e scherzando e parlando con amici escono fuori e si trasmettono inconsapevolmente.


Mai scritto di essere perfetto. Ma su quello che ho scritto riguarda la parità di ruolo, ti assicuro che io son proprio così.  E non ho dubbi che lo siano in molti qui dentro.

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mai scritto di essere perfetto. Ma su quello che ho scritto riguarda la parità di ruolo, ti assicuro che io son proprio così.  E non ho dubbi che lo siano in molti qui dentro.
> 
> Buscopann



E pure fuori.


----------



## Diletta (13 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono d'accordissimo con te. Però le cose sono molto variabili e ti può capitare di sentirti a tuo agio la prima sera *e dovresti auto-bloccarti per non apparire in modo da essere mal giudicata?*
> Si fa quel che ci si sente di fare. Certo che qualunque persona che si sente a suo agio con qualunque persona disponibile ogni sera credo che susciti perplessità in tutti.
> E' stabilire che "la ggente" giudica unanimemente in un modo uomini e donne e stabilire che ci sono donne che si comportano "in un certo modo" "al giorno d'oggi" e il giudizio diverso che dai sugli uomini dicendo che "sono fatti così" e che "non sono mal giudicati" che suscitano le reazioni che non capisci.



Hai ragione, non dovremmo auto-bloccarsi quando i sensi non rispondono ai comandi...
Il mio blocco sarebbe dovuto proprio al giudizio che ne deriverebbe, ma non assolutamente da parte degli altri, ma da me stessa.
Io mi sono sempre perdonata molto poco e ho sempre preteso troppo.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ok ... piacere che tu sia contento.
> Dovresti avere più fiducia in certi utenti ...
> ...



sienne posso anche sbagliarmi, ma io ho sempre visto Diletta come quella moglie a cui il marito andava bene, andava bene la coppia. 

Il tradimento è stato oltre tutto quello che "conosciamo" oltre un risveglio non tanto della donna ma un apertura di occhi sul genere maschile, e nel contempo quello che prima non si notava adesso un andazzo di usi e costumi che sbalordiscono per quella bassezza dei comportamenti che usualmente l'uomo adotta. e se l'uomo ci prova e la donna acconsente.... bhe alcuni discorsi letti risultano semplici da interpretare. E' un risveglio dove interagire con dietro dei valori propri e un tradimento sulle spalle che sconcerta,lascia allibiti,e ci si domanda perchè invece noi non siamo gli stessi.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mai scritto di essere perfetto. Ma su quello che ho scritto riguarda la parità di ruolo, ti assicuro che io son proprio così.  E non ho dubbi che lo siano in molti qui dentro.
> 
> Buscopann





Nausicaa ha detto:


> E pure fuori.



Ora non per cosa.... e ripeto, non sto dicendo a voi, ma la risposta di nausicaa ( non perchè è nausicaa) è una conferma. A parte che nausicaa è una donna e coi discorsi che scrivevo io non centra nulla. Parlavo degli uomini non delle donne.


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> sienne posso anche sbagliarmi, ma io ho sempre visto Diletta come quella moglie a cui il marito andava bene, andava bene la coppia.
> 
> Il tradimento è stato oltre tutto quello che "conosciamo" oltre un risveglio non tanto della donna ma un apertura di occhi sul genere maschile, e nel contempo quello che prima non si notava adesso un andazzo di usi e costumi che sbalordiscono per quella bassezza dei comportamenti che usualmente l'uomo adotta. e se l'uomo ci prova e la donna acconsente.... bhe alcuni discorsi letti risultano semplici da interpretare. E' un risveglio dove interagire con dietro dei valori propri e un tradimento sulle spalle che sconcerta,lascia allibiti,e ci si domanda perchè invece noi non siamo gli stessi.



Ciao 

in gran parte, mi hai parafrasato ... 
non mi capisci, quando scrivo ... 

:diffi: ... o non capisco io? ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma no, io intendevo invece quello che ho scritto prima.
> Come si dovrebbe dire allora per evitare fraintendimenti?
> Una che troieggia in giro...che scopa fuori, insomma.
> Che è, come hai detto tu, un'altra cosa dall'essere disinibita in quel campo.
> Cosa che non smentisco di essere.


ma sai che sarebbe interessante sapere cosa intendono i più per troieggiare veramente in senso negativo in senso sia maschile che femminile?
quali sono le discriminanti?


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ora non per cosa.... e ripeto, non sto dicendo a voi, ma la risposta di nausicaa ( non perchè è nausicaa) è una conferma. A parte che nausicaa è una donna e coi discorsi che scrivevo io non centra nulla. Parlavo degli uomini non delle donne.



Sì, ma magari qualche maschietto lo conosco e l'ho conosciuto e ho visto come parlava e poi come reagiva a certe cose.

Verissimo che ho pure conosciuto maschietti che loro potevano fare qualunque cosa e la donna se mostrava mezzo centimetro di troppo apriti cielo


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in gran parte, mi hai parafrasato ...
> non mi capisci, quando scrivo ...
> ...



Si ti ho parafrasato. onde evitare di scrivere altro che alla fine sarebbe stato soltanto polemica.

vusavè comprì chesc vogl dir ? rifletta donna sienne, rifletta e vedrà che ho ragione io, come sempre. :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sì, ma magari qualche maschietto lo conosco e l'ho conosciuto e ho visto come parlava e poi come reagiva a certe cose.
> 
> Verissimo che ho pure conosciuto maschietti che loro potevano fare qualunque cosa e la donna se mostrava mezzo centimetro di troppo apriti cielo



:up:


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si ti ho parafrasato. onde evitare di scrivere altro che alla fine sarebbe stato soltanto polemica.
> 
> vusavè comprì chesc vogl dir ? rifletta donna sienne, rifletta e vedrà che ho ragione io, come sempre. :rotfl:



Ciao 

si, da donna sienne, con seno prosperoso e gambe sode,
dico a te, uomo Ultimo ... non hai capito un cazzo ... :rotfl:


Comunque, il tema è interessante ... cioè, capire,
cosa sta dietro nel uso di certi termini o modi di dire. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, da donna sienne, con seno prosperoso e gambe sode,
> *dico a te, uomo Ultimo ... non hai capito un cazzo ... :rotfl:
> ...



:rofl::rofl::rofl: ti adoro..!


----------



## lothar57 (13 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sì, ma magari qualche maschietto lo conosco e l'ho conosciuto e ho visto come parlava e poi come reagiva a certe cose.
> 
> Verissimo che ho pure conosciuto maschietti che loro potevano fare qualunque cosa e la donna se mostrava mezzo centimetro di troppo apriti cielo



Vedi Nau il fatto e'che noi possiamo farci 3 donne in un giorno e manco ricordarci il nome,voi no...vi innamorate,venite coinvolte,per questo il tradimento femminile e'diverso dal nostro.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vedi Nau il fatto e'che noi possiamo farci 3 donne in un giorno e manco ricordarci il nome,voi no...vi innamorate,venite coinvolte,per questo il tradimento femminile e'diverso dal nostro.



:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vedi Nau il fatto e'che noi possiamo farci 3 donne in un giorno e manco ricordarci il nome,voi no...vi innamorate,venite coinvolte,per questo il tradimento femminile e'diverso dal nostro.



Ciao

è sempre un piacere leggere, come UOMINI credono di sapere,
come funziona una DONNA ... e da lì, stabilire il rapporto. 
Interessante ... 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai ragione, non dovremmo auto-bloccarsi quando i sensi non rispondono ai comandi...
> Il mio blocco sarebbe dovuto proprio al giudizio che ne deriverebbe, ma non assolutamente da parte degli altri, ma da me stessa.
> *Io mi sono sempre perdonata molto poco e ho sempre preteso troppo*.


io credo semplicemente che tu sia fatta a modo tuo. Non migliore, non peggiore. Fai quello che è giusto per te, che sta nelle tue corde, che ti fa sentire a tuo agio.
Non importa se questo è il risultato della tua educazione o di condizionamenti o bla bla bla.
Non importa se sei più o meno disinibita di un'altra, ma chissenefrega.
Ed esattamente la stessa cosa vale per chi ha una visione diversa dalla tua.
Siamo tutti il risultato degli insegnamenti che abbiamo avuto, anche quando li abbiamo rifiutati per reazione.
Non c'è una sessualità giusta e una sbagliata(restando fuori da casi patologici), c'è semplicemente la nostra sessualità, SE la viviamo serenamente e secondo il NOSTRO metro di giudizio.
E se agli altri non sta bene, dal momento che stiamo bene noi... si attaccano al tram, secondo me.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vedi Nau il fatto e'che noi possiamo farci 3 donne in un giorno e manco ricordarci il nome,voi no...vi innamorate,venite coinvolte,per questo il tradimento femminile e'diverso dal nostro.



Vabbè ma tu conosci solo zoccole e troie, che centra mi domando e dico.


Però i conti non mi tornano, la zoccola è femminile e la femmina è donna, vabbè.... lasciamo perdere. Mi sto confondendo.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è sempre un piacere leggere, come UOMINI credono di sapere,
> come funziona una DONNA ... e da lì, stabilire il rapporto.
> ...



Sienne buongiorno......se permetti un po'di esperienza l'ho.Le donne che ho conosciuto sono una diversa dall'altra.
Ma ad esempio la mia new entry e'trasalita,quando le ho raccontato di aver timbrato fuori e dentro casa,a distanza di ore...''cose che solo voi uomini fate''mi ha detto.E guarda che chiamarla zoccola,e'un complimento..


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sienne buongiorno......se permetti un po'di esperienza l'ho.Le donne che ho conosciuto sono una diversa dall'altra.
> Ma ad esempio la mia new entry e'trasalita,quando le ho raccontato di aver timbrato fuori e dentro casa,a distanza di ore...''cose che solo voi uomini fate''mi ha detto.E guarda che chiamarla zoccola,e'un complimento..



Ciao,

non ci crederai, ho la materia prima proprio sotto mano ... 
È un modo di dire, che a voi uomini piace sentire ... 

Un po' di zabaione, oggi? 

Mi devi scusare ... sto in modus: stanchissima ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non ci crederai, ho la materia prima proprio sotto mano ...
> È un modo di dire, che a voi uomini piace sentire ...
> ...


 bhe se ti stai toccando dillo chiaramente. ma manca la materia prima quella vera che ho sotto mano io. :rotfl:

Sigaretta?


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> bhe se ti stai toccando dillo chiaramente. ma manca la materia prima quella vera che ho sotto mano io. :rotfl:
> 
> Sigaretta?



Ciao 


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... sei un mal pensante ...

Meglio aria fresca ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (13 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se è questo che vuoi sapere, non ho mai fatto attività di salto da un letto all'altro, e neanche da un sedile reclinato ad un altro...
> Per queste cose ci vuole attitudine e una certa vocazione che io non ho.
> Purtroppo o per fortuna, non lo so...


Oggi, per me, dico purtroppo,

non ne e' valsa la pena.

mai piu' fedele se non a me stessa.

che senso ha essere fedeli verso puttanieri?


----------



## lothar57 (13 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Oggi, per me, dico purtroppo,
> 
> non ne e' valsa la pena.
> 
> ...


non li sopporto Disi...ieri sera ho letto del marito della Mussolini,ma che schifo...
e mi rendo conto che sono quasi tutti cosi'...


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non li sopporto Disi...ieri sera ho letto del marito della Mussolini,ma che schifo...
> e mi rendo conto che sono quasi tutti cosi'...



Ciao 

sarò ingenua o troppo idealista, non lo so. 
Penso, che c'è una grande parte, che non si vede,
perché vive per sé ... e che non e così. 

Credo ancora, in una distorsione della percezione,
perché è ciò ci viene dimostrato ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (13 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non li sopporto Disi...ieri sera ho letto del marito della Mussolini,ma che schifo...
> e mi rendo conto che sono quasi tutti cosi'...


Mi e' dispiaciuto molto x lei ed i suoi figli.

soprattutto pensando a quanto si  e'  data da fare x l'infanzia.

non credo potra' perdonarlo.

FINIRA' come x Roberta Sandoz Marrazzo.

qui e' anche peggio xche' rischia sei anni di galera se proveranno fatti.

Conoscendo il caratterino di Alessandra Mussolini lo avra' preso prr il collo come minimo.

Ai vertici delle FS non ci e'  finito x caso.


----------



## disincantata (13 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sienne buongiorno......se permetti un po'di esperienza l'ho.Le donne che ho conosciuto sono una diversa dall'altra.
> Ma ad esempio la mia new entry e'trasalita,quando le ho raccontato di aver timbrato fuori e dentro casa,a distanza di ore...''cose che solo voi uomini fate''mi ha detto.E guarda che chiamarla zoccola,e'un complimento..


Scusa ma x me e' esattamente il contrario.

come donna puoi scopartene anche dieci in un giorno.

come uomo alla tua eta'   un aiutino e' indispensabile dopo la prima. Non raccontartela.

Chissa' quante donne dopo l'amante vanno con il matito, o prima con il marito.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa ma x me e' esattamente il contrario.
> 
> come donna puoi scopartene anche dieci in un giorno.
> 
> ...



Tesoro,lei intendeva non a livello fisico,ma mentale...mi ha confessato che quando ''stava''con il precedente amante,poi la sera farlo a casa con il compagno,era difficilino....

aiutino???iamica...mia padre ha 92 anni,e so che 1 volta al mese lo fa',con la sua compagna...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi e' dispiaciuto molto x lei ed i suoi figli.
> 
> soprattutto pensando a quanto si  e'  data da fare x l'infanzia.
> 
> ...


E questi so' quelli che poi vanno in piazza o legiferano a favore della famiglia e so' pregni di valori morali pe' fa' i leccaculo al vaticano...merde totali...

er conte...uguale....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tesoro,lei intendeva non a livello fisico,ma mentale...mi ha confessato che quando ''stava''con il precedente amante,poi la sera farlo a casa con il compagno,era difficilino....
> 
> aiutino???iamica...mia padre ha 92 anni,e so che 1 volta al mese lo fa',con la sua compagna...



Già dimenticavo.
I maschi mentono alle femmine dicendo che non fanno a casa etc
Le femmine invece quando lo dicono ai maschi sono tutte sincere come angiuolette.

Credimi Lothar... dipende dalla donna... come tutto...


----------



## lothar57 (13 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Già dimenticavo.
> I maschi mentono alle femmine dicendo che non fanno a casa etc
> Le femmine invece quando lo dicono ai maschi sono tutte sincere come angiuolette.
> 
> ...


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2014)

senti ma quando lavori in mezzo a tutto questo circo?





lothar57 ha detto:


> No Nausi questa nn mente,mi ha detto chiaro e tondo che l'amore,come il sottoscritto,l'ha a casa.Cerca avventure,stop.........
> 
> vero...ma e'il suo bello no??infatti ho appena''cazziato''un'amico,che ha fatto il bsx


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Nausicaa ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Già dimenticavo.
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (13 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Lotharone... un conto è mentire sullo stato civile... un conto...
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbriciolata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > tesoro conosco il mondo meglio di te....questa x ora e'1 voce e 1 foto..nn mi deve niente, e magari manco la vedro'mai.nn avrebbe senso dire balle.
> ...


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > tesoro, tu conoscerai il mondo... ma le donne non le conoscerai mai come può farlo un'altra donna
> ...


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tesoro, tu conoscerai il mondo... ma le donne non le conoscerai mai come può farlo un'altra donna



SSSssst!!!

Non dirglielo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Sbriciolata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ciao
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Come osi


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vabbè ma tu conosci solo zoccole e troie, che centra mi domando e dico.
> 
> 
> Però i conti non mi tornano, la zoccola è femminile e la femmina è donna, vabbè.... lasciamo perdere. Mi sto confondendo.


I conti non tornano
finchè le zoccole stan con loro.

Il mondo è
Mogli a casa
troie con i conti.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vedi Nau il fatto e'che noi possiamo farci 3 donne in un giorno e manco ricordarci il nome,voi no...vi innamorate,venite coinvolte,per questo il tradimento femminile e'diverso dal nostro.



Si pagando eh!
ma mi faccia il piacere...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Si pagando eh!
> ma mi faccia il piacere...


Zitta non fare branco....
Che hai ben visto...
Come mi parlava quel culetto...

Il sommo non paga...
Perchè il mondo abbonda di grazie...


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Zitta non fare branco....
> Che hai ben visto...
> Come mi parlava quel culetto...
> 
> ...


veramente da quel culetto è uscita una puzzetta...
poi fai te se lo consideri un discorso per me è uguale...


È che Lothy mi fa morir dal ridere 
ha tutta una sua filosofia ma non è proprio cosi
detto questo la chiudo qui 
devo consegnare un lavoro stasera e devo ancora 
cominciare ...


----------



## lothar57 (13 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> veramente da quel culetto è uscita una puzzetta...
> poi fai te se lo consideri un discorso per me è uguale...
> 
> 
> ...


siete una razza bastarda,dite bianco  pensando nero.ieri avuta ennesima prova..l'''altra''e'lontanissima,e al tel mi chiede cosa combino.''tanto puoi dirmelo che male c'e'''....beh..spiattello.. e prima distrugge la sua''concorrente'',poi addirittura mi dice''sono 1 po'gelosa''....Noi uomini ste smenate,non le facciamo...........


----------



## Diletta (13 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sai che sarebbe interessante sapere cosa intendono i più per troieggiare veramente in senso negativo in senso sia maschile che femminile?
> quali sono le discriminanti?



In linea di principio non ci dovrebbero essere discriminanti fra generi: chi è molto disinvolto e cambia partner come si cambia un vestito è un soggetto "leggero", diciamo così, a prescindere se sia uomo o donna.
Poi, è ovvio che, ne stiamo parlando tanto, la donna che tiene questo comportamento, anche se non ha legami, non è proprio vista benissimo dai più, mentre per gli uomini ci siamo ahimé abituati a considerarli leggerini in certe situazioni.
Nessuno si è mai stupito se un uomo dice di sì ad una buona occasione.
Io non lo so se la realtà è che le donne provino gli stessi desideri fisici degli uomini e se questo che è stato celato per secoli è stato tutto frutto della cultura e delle convenzioni.
Non lo so...non l'ho ancora capito, anche perché tra amiche non se ne parla o, se si fa, il discorso rimane troppo in superficie.
Mi piacerebbe tanto saperlo. 
Il mio dubbio è che la donna voglia dimostrare di esserne all'altezza e di averne diritto a pieno titolo, come di una rivalsa nei confronti del maschio e, così facendo, abbia finito per esagerare. 
Se ci fosse questa componente ne sarei dispiaciuta.
Se, invece, si risolve tutto in una questione di ormoni, ci abitueremo a questo. (lo stiamo già facendo no?).
E se si rispettassero le regole del gioco, ovvero se i mariti/mogli degli altri fossero inviolabili, che problema ci sarebbe?
Ognuno faccia come meglio crede e come più gli aggrada...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> siete una razza bastarda,dite bianco  pensando nero.ieri avuta ennesima prova..l'''altra''e'lontanissima,e al tel mi chiede cosa combino.''tanto puoi dirmelo che male c'e'''....beh..spiattello.. e prima distrugge la sua''concorrente'',poi addirittura mi dice''sono 1 po'gelosa''....Noi uomini ste smenate,non le facciamo...........


beh pero' almeno e' di sani principi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (13 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> siete una razza bastarda,dite bianco  pensando nero.ieri avuta ennesima prova..l'''altra''e'lontanissima,e al tel mi chiede cosa combino.''tanto puoi dirmelo che male c'e'''....beh..spiattello.. e prima distrugge la sua''concorrente'',poi addirittura mi dice''sono 1 po'gelosa''....Noi uomini ste smenate,non le facciamo...........



Su questo difetto ci dobbiamo ancora lavorare...
Purtroppo, ti devo dare ragione: quel tipo di donna che hai descritto tu è la nostra spina nel fianco!


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> siete una razza bastarda,dite bianco  pensando nero.ieri avuta ennesima prova..l'''altra''e'lontanissima,e al tel mi chiede cosa combino.''tanto puoi dirmelo che male c'e'''....beh..spiattello.. e prima distrugge la sua''concorrente'',poi addirittura mi dice''sono 1 po'gelosa''....Noi uomini ste smenate,non le facciamo...........



Ma che razza bastarda...
suete voi un po tontoloni


----------



## MK (13 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma allora se ne è andato a stare con lei?
> Che brutta cosa


Sì. E' finita male malissimo. Ma l'amava. Le catene non le metto a nessuno.


----------



## MK (13 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vedi Nau il fatto e'che noi possiamo farci 3 donne in un giorno e manco ricordarci il nome,voi no...vi innamorate,venite coinvolte,per questo il tradimento femminile e'diverso dal nostro.


La differenza sta nell'innamoramento?


----------



## MK (13 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> In linea di principio non ci dovrebbero essere discriminanti fra generi: chi è molto disinvolto e cambia partner come si cambia un vestito è un soggetto "leggero", diciamo così, a prescindere se sia uomo o donna.
> Poi, è ovvio che, ne stiamo parlando tanto, la donna che tiene questo comportamento, anche se non ha legami, non è proprio vista benissimo dai più, mentre per gli uomini ci siamo ahimé abituati a considerarli leggerini in certe situazioni.
> Nessuno si è mai stupito se un uomo dice di sì ad una buona occasione.
> *Io non lo so se la realtà è che le donne provino gli stessi desideri fisici degli uomini *e se questo che è stato celato per secoli è stato tutto frutto della cultura e delle convenzioni.
> ...


Sì i desideri fisici sono gli stessi. Però usiamo la testa di più.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai ragione, non dovremmo auto-bloccarsi quando i sensi non rispondono ai comandi...
> Il mio blocco sarebbe dovuto proprio al giudizio che ne deriverebbe, ma non assolutamente da parte degli altri, ma da me stessa.
> Io mi sono sempre perdonata molto poco e ho sempre preteso troppo.


Ma non credo che primo, terzo o quindicesimo giorno cambi. Non è che se ti va il primo giorno ogni giorno ti va con uno diverso, basta che respiri.
Sono cose differenti.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi e' dispiaciuto molto x lei ed i suoi figli.
> 
> soprattutto pensando a quanto si  e'  data da fare x l'infanzia.
> 
> ...


Questo post mi ha portato a cercare in rete.
Non l'ho mai sopportata ma sono allibita e mi dispiace profondamente.
Mi scopro più solidale di quanto mi aspettavo.


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo post mi ha portato a cercare in rete.
> Non l'ho mai sopportata ma sono allibita e mi dispiace profondamente.
> Mi scopro più solidale di quanto mi aspettavo.


lo sono anch'io e soprattutto perché è inaccettabile che una donna si debba verggnare ,magari anche davanti ai figli, senza averne la minima colpa


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo sono anch'io e soprattutto perché è inaccettabile che una donna si debba verggnare ,magari anche davanti ai figli, senza averne la minima colpa


E che vergogna, rabbia e disgusto avranno i figli! :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> In linea di principio non ci dovrebbero essere discriminanti fra generi: chi è molto disinvolto e cambia partner come si cambia un vestito è un soggetto "leggero", diciamo così, a prescindere se sia uomo o donna.
> Poi, è ovvio che, ne stiamo parlando tanto, la donna che tiene questo comportamento, anche se non ha legami, non è proprio vista benissimo dai più, mentre per gli uomini ci siamo ahimé abituati a considerarli leggerini in certe situazioni.
> Nessuno si è mai stupito se un uomo dice di sì ad una buona occasione.
> Io non lo so se la realtà è che le donne provino gli stessi desideri fisici degli uomini e se questo che è stato celato per secoli è stato tutto frutto della cultura e delle convenzioni.
> ...



Ciao

la questione è complessa, credo, anzi, ne sono convita. 
E allo stesso tempo, credo, che sia anche facilissima ...

Prima che entrasse in ballo il senso di proprietà e il sapere, che la gravidanza è dovuta ad un solo uomo, quello iniziale, le donne si accoppiavano con più uomini, perché vi era la credenza che, doveva raccogliere le migliori caratteristiche di ciascuno di essi. E il sentire degli uomini era, che tutti si facevano carico della prole ... si viveva in comunità. Le responsabilità venivano portate e sopportate da tutti i membri alla pari ... 

Poi, il passaggio della proprietà. E qui, si ha iniziato a dividere. Il senso dell'unione tra uomo e donna era solo per assicurare un luogo di appartenenza alla prole. Un padre dava sua figlia, e poi, si decideva, a secondo del avere a quale stirpe poi la prole facesse parte - gli uomini morirono spesso, tra guerre e ferite ecc. ma anche la donna durante i parti ecc. La prole doveva essere protetta. Ma non solo, erano anche considerati dei futuri braccianti ecc. e servivano a far accrescere la proprietà ecc. 

La religione - e sono due milla anni - ha avuto anche un suo ruolo fondamentale, in una posizione di irarchia e di considerazioni che riguardano la donna in rapporto all'uomo. Lei è sottomessa all'uomo sotto vari punti di vista. Già solo del perché è stata creata ed è stata creata dopo Adamo e dopo gli animali. Ti riporto qualche passaggio del nuovo Testamento, perché il vecchio è proprio allucinante sotto vari aspetti. Ma anche il nuovo ...

NT: Efesini 5,22 (di san Paolo): "Le mogli siano sottomesse ai mariti come al Signore; il marito infatti è capo della moglie, come anche Cristo è capo della Chiesa, lui che è il salvatore del suo corpo. E come la Chiesa sta sottomessa a Cristo, così anche le mogli siano soggette ai loro mariti in tutto."
NT: 1-Corinzi 7, 34 + 38 (di san Paolo):"Così la donna non sposata, come la vergine, si preoccupa delle cose del Signore, per essere santa nel corpo e nello spirito; la donna sposata invece si preoccupa delle cose del mondo, come possa piacere al marito... In conclusione, colui che sposa la sua vergine fa bene e chi non la sposa fa meglio. "
NT: 1-Timoteo 2,12 (di san Paolo): "Non concedo a nessuna donna di insegnare, né di dettare legge all'uomo; piuttosto se ne stia in atteggiamento tranquillo. Perché prima è stato formato Adamo e poi Eva;
e non fu Adamo ad essere ingannato, ma fu la donna che, ingannata, si rese colpevole 
di trasgressione. Essa potrà essere salvata partorendo figli, a condizione di perseverare nella fede, nella carità e nella santificazione, con modestia."

E altri passaggi ancora, che spiegano che la donna non può provare piacere al sesso; Che è il marito che la può ripudiare (in casi specifichi anche alla donna è concesso); Tutto il passaggio della purificazione dopo un parto, che varia se ha partorito un maschietto o una femminuccia -> doppia purificazione se è femminuccia. Ecc. ecc. ecc. 

Certo, c'è tutta una retorica dietro ... ma rimane pur sempre che è di serie C, solo se si tratta dei peccati la donna è di serie A. Non chiedermi il perché ... di tanta ostilità verso la donna. Ma credo, che dopo due mila anni, questo sentire, anche se non più in forme così forti, sono rimaste dentro di noi in modo da confonderli con gli istinti, con tante altre cose. Ed hanno influenzato enormemente i nostri giudizi. Ci tocca fare un atto difficilissimo, tentare di spogliarci piano piano di questo retaggio ... la strada è ancora lunga, non siamo per nulla arrivati. 

La rivoluzione sessuale, non ha come voce, zompate a destra e a manca, ma dichiara una sessualità autonoma della donna. Poi sta a lei scoprirla e anche come gestirla. A me sembra chiaro, che dopo una tale liberazione, il pendalo oscilli nei vari estremi ... e prima o poi troverà un suo punto di equilibrio. Ma ci troviamo ancora, che la donna deve scoprirsi ... proprio sessualmente. Ha un suo piacere, una sua funzione, una sua vita da gestire, che è sicuramente in alcuni aspetti diversa da quella dell'uomo ... ma dove e come esattamente? Difficile ... perché, volendo o dolendo, siamo in una società ... il tutto s'influenza reciprocamente di continuo ... 
Credo, che la cosa più preziosa che possiamo cogliere da tutto ciò, è il diritto di una autonomia per un percorso sessuale, per scoprirlo e per conviverci bene. Per ora, ci troviamo in pieno laboratorio ... sappiamo già molto, molto ancora no. E va bene così ... 

Su tanti altri aspetti, ne abbiamo anche già parlato ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2014)

Ciao Diletta

ti dedico un video ... è molto tenero ... 

fist kiss

In questo video delle coppie di sconosciuti si vedono per la prima volta e sono pronti davanti ad una telecamera a baciarsi. Noti, come piano piano si lasciano andare ... entrano in quella atmosfera, che un bacio richiede. Dà quasi voglia, di baciare ... anche sconosciuti. È frizzante ... sembra che si torni indietro nel tempo, quando abbiamo baciato per la prima volta ... la magia, prende sia l'uomo che la donna ... 

Un video di Tatia Pileva ... 

[video=youtube;IpbDHxCV29A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpbDHxCV29A[/video]


sienne


----------



## Diletta (14 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta
> 
> ti dedico un video ... è molto tenero ...
> 
> ...



Grazie Sienne per il post precedente: sei stata molto precisa e molto chiara.
Mi trovi d'accordo su tutto, specialmente sul fatto che noi donne siamo in cammino per trovare il nostro equilibrio per quanto riguarda la libertà sessuale e che, pensandoci bene, gli estremi di cui parli fanno parte di questo cammino.

Una cosa curiosa è che so per certo (parlato con una psicologa che lavora con gli adolescenti) che i ragazzi sono disorientati e intimoriti dall'esuberanza delle ragazze.
Sembrerebbe che il loro dna fosse permeato di maschilismo e quindi dalla nascita. 
Non credo che abbiano tutti genitori retrogradi che li condizionano verso un'immagine femminile obsoleta anche perché i loro genitori sono il risultato degli anni della contestazione giovanile, allora perché questo disagio da parte dei giovani maschi?
Tu cosa ne pensi Sienne?


----------



## Gian (14 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta
> ti dedico un video ... è molto tenero ...
> first kiss
> 
> sienne


pardon Sienne :idea:
emh....non per fare il negativo ma il video - che ci hanno largamente propinato
su FB - non è del tutto autentico...sono attori scelti da una ditta di abbigliamento (WREN).
Gli stessi capi che indossano sono di quella ditta, v. repubblica.it

http://www.proformaweb.it/blog/first-kiss-un-finto-esperimento-veramente-virale/


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie Sienne per il post precedente: sei stata molto precisa e molto chiara.
> Mi trovi d'accordo su tutto, specialmente sul fatto che noi donne siamo in cammino per trovare il nostro equilibrio per quanto riguarda la libertà sessuale e che, pensandoci bene, gli estremi di cui parli fanno parte di questo cammino.
> 
> Una cosa curiosa è che so per certo (parlato con una psicologa che lavora con gli adolescenti) che i ragazzi sono disorientati e intimoriti dall'esuberanza delle ragazze.
> ...



Ciao cara Diletta,

ti risponderò. Ogni volta che sto pensando alla domanda, mi sorge un ulteriore punto. 
Ho lavorato con giovani, e in parte ancora oggi, ma in veste differente. 
Poi, è un mio interesse personale ... che seguo quando ho tempo. 
Cerco di mettere assieme i punti ... per non fare casino. 
Questa è la parte complessa della discussione ... interessante, molto ... 
Una vaga idea me la sono fatta ascoltando tanto ... veramente tanto ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> pardon Sienne :idea:
> emh....non per fare il negativo ma il video - che ci hanno largamente propinato
> su FB - non è del tutto autentico...sono attori scelti da una ditta di abbigliamento (WREN).
> Gli stessi capi che indossano sono di quella ditta, v. repubblica.it
> ...



Ciao 

ok ... ma non fa niente. Perché riporta, anche se attori, 
ad una cosa che abbiamo innati in noi. 

Quando stai difronte ad un uomo, scusami tanto, donna per baciarla la prima volta ... 
non è tanto distante da quelle immagini ... è un momento molto tenero ... 

Tu ti sei osservato?

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo sono anch'io e soprattutto perché è inaccettabile che una donna si debba verggnare ,magari anche davanti ai figli, senza averne la minima colpa


più che vergognare davanti ai figli io non mi sarei perdonata di aver dato loro un padre del genere. Anche se, a volte, le persone il loro lato oscuro lo sanno nascondere veramente bene.


----------



## Gian (14 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> ok ... ma non fa niente. Perché riporta, anche se attori,
> ad una cosa che abbiamo innati in noi.
> Quando stai difronte ad un uomo, scusami tanto, donna per baciarla la prima volta ...
> ...


certo, ma rammenterai la scena finale di Nuovo Cinema Paradiso,film di Tornatore,
saranno stati attori, spezzoni di film, ma ricordo che era bella fino alle lacrime
(a dire il vero, la persona che era accanto a me scoppiò a piangere per l'emozione). :kiss:

a me sinceramente quel video non piace, oltretutto grazie a questa infernale tecnologia
a questo sistema mostruoso di internet che crea i miti e li distrugge in 24 ore,
non ho trovato la cosa particolarmente interessante.
oltretutto ci hanno ficcato in mezzo gay e lesbiche, in nome della ipocrita lotta
alla omofobia. Il tutto per qualche capo di abbigliamento di una ditta sconosciuta
che è diventata famosa in tutto al mondo "aggratis" .

baciare è magia, è il gesto più bello, per favore non ficchiamoci pure lì
la pubblicità come nella F1 o sulle vele di Coppa America.


----------



## Gian (14 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo post mi ha portato a cercare in rete.
> Non l'ho mai sopportata ma sono allibita e mi dispiace profondamente.
> Mi scopro più solidale di quanto mi aspettavo.


apro thread se non è già stato fatto.


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> certo, ma rammenterai la scena finale di Nuovo Cinema Paradiso,film di Tornatore,
> saranno stati attori, spezzoni di film, ma ricordo che era bella fino alle lacrime
> (a dire il vero, la persona che era accanto a me scoppiò a piangere per l'emozione). :kiss:
> 
> ...



Ciao 

sulla pubblicità ti dò ragione ... 

Sai, io sono grata ... - e forse mi accontento delle bricciole, non lo so ancora, 
perché ho standard molto alti, pur essendo estremamente liberale ecc. - quando,
anche solo il principio di una cosa bella si cerca di mostrare, 
anche strumentalizzandola ... ma cosa non lo è oggi ... 

Siamo bombardati da "sesso" e "erotismo" puro, dalla mattina alla sera. 
Tramite la pubblicità su cartelloni, notizie in prima pagina, prodotti ... 
ovunque ... anche nelle cose più banali e "innocenti" ... 
Ci sono studi che hanno contato gli stimoli "sessuali", ca. 500,
ai quali siamo esposti ogni giorno. Sono estremamente tanti e forti. 
Se un video, con tutte le critiche che vuoi e che sono più che leggittime,
riesce a far vedere anche l'altro lato in tutto ciò, caspita, ben venga. 
Non tutti - anzi la maggior parte direi - non hanno questo senso critico. 
Non vedono, ciò di qui stai parlando ... e se un giovane riscontra quella 
emozione di ... tante piccole cose, che è normale avere ... si sentirà
appoggiato e anche rassicurato ... 

Quando ho condotto un corso di "sessualità" in una classe con allievi
di 13 anni, sono rimasta stupita, come sanno tutto su un aspetto, 
ma proprio nulla sull'altro ... il ravvicinarsi, è questo ... 
un mondo tenero, e non forte ... 

mia umile opinione ... 

sienne


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> più che vergognare davanti ai figli io non mi sarei perdonata di aver dato loro un padre del genere. Anche se, a volte, le persone il loro lato oscuro lo sanno nascondere veramente bene.


beh pero' che colpa ha la Serdoz se il marito e' una mezza sega?

che poi la mezza sega aveva anche un padre con i controcoglioni...

magari e' anche questo che l'ha sbarellato...vai a sape' pero'...


----------



## stellina (14 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Cioè...siccome hai costruito qualcosa di solido e ti stai per sposare è ipocrita condannare chi si tromba alticcio la spogliarellista di turno all'addio al celibato?
> Mah...sinceramente troverei ipocrita non accorgersi che ci si sta sposando con un demente.
> 
> Buscopann


ti smeraldo...


----------



## stellina (14 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma scusa, a parte tutto....
> perché alla vigilia delle nozze se deve far ginnastica non va in palestra?:singleeye:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (14 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> più che vergognare davanti ai figli io non mi sarei perdonata di aver dato loro un padre del genere. Anche se, a volte, le persone il loro *lato oscuro* lo sanno nascondere veramente bene.




Infatti.


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vedi Nau il fatto e'che noi possiamo farci 3 donne in un giorno e manco ricordarci il nome,voi no...vi innamorate,venite coinvolte,per questo il tradimento femminile e'diverso dal nostro.


 Ma che cazzata!!!


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Lotharone... un conto è mentire sullo stato civile... un conto...
> ...


----------



## feather (15 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> L'uomo si diverte quella notte.
> Ammettendo che la sua fidanzata o già moglie lo venga a sapere, secondo voi come la potrebbe prendere?
> Come se niente fosse, incazzata o dispiaciuta?


C'è anche gente che addirittura incoraggia la cosa..

http://www.ilgazzettino.it/articolo.php?id=573798&sez=NORDEST&ssez=PADOVA

N.B.: È un articolo di giornale, se escono foto porno non è colpa mia...


----------



## sienne (15 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie Sienne per il post precedente: sei stata molto precisa e molto chiara.
> Mi trovi d'accordo su tutto, specialmente sul fatto che noi donne siamo in cammino per trovare il nostro equilibrio per quanto riguarda la libertà sessuale e che, pensandoci bene, gli estremi di cui parli fanno parte di questo cammino.
> 
> Una cosa curiosa è che so per certo (parlato con una psicologa che lavora con gli adolescenti) che i ragazzi sono disorientati e intimoriti dall'esuberanza delle ragazze.
> ...



Ciao Diletta,

alcune cose le esprimo in modo forte, ma so, che tu sai relativare ... 

Nello sviluppo bisogna tener conto il periodo dell’adolescenza, che porta ad una maturità sessuale,  ma che l’età biologica non coincide con quella sociale e culturale. Inoltre, quella biologica, si sviluppa prima nelle femminucce che nei maschietti. Poi, grazie ad una certa alimentazione ecc. , l’età si è abbassata di tanto. Una volta il menarca lo si aveva verso i 17 anni, oggi può avvenire già verso i 12 anni (se non prima per giunta). Perciò una volta ci si maritava intorno ai 17 anni – vedi secolo scorso o altri tipi di società di oggi. 
Comunque, oggi questa grande distanza tra il momento del nostro corpo che diviene adulto e quando lo è però la nostra mente, può portare con sé dei grandi disorientamenti. Da tener conto anche, che si finisce di crescere fisicamente verso 18/20 anni. Perciò si potrebbe collocare l’età adulta intorno a quest’età. Infatti coincide con la legge – maggiorenni. Ma tieni conto gli studi di formazione ecc. perciò la realtà da ancora più tempo per maturare. 
Comunque, tutta questa crescita verso la maturità tra i due sessi, richiede esperienze per conoscere se stessi e l’altro. E qui, a volte, casca un po’ l’asino, in quanto se i genitori sono troppo presenti, manca loro lo spazio necessario e se non lo sono abbastanza, manca loro un appoggio. Ma non solo, mettici tutti questi simboli che ci circondano dalla mattina fino alla sera (che sono abbastanza forti, superficiali e che non corrispondono a varie realtà), nella musica, pubblicità, idoli, mondo dello spettacolo, politico ecc. ecc.  … Viene come a mancare uno spazio di ricerca vera senza ruoli o tipo d’immagine preconfezionata. E quella della donna è molto aggressiva, trasgressiva ecc.. e il suo valore – lo si voglia o no – va attraverso la sua immagine e disponibilità sessuale (una sessualità, che neanche conoscono, se non quello meccanico … ). Anche se altri valori sono decantati. Questo però è un mondo quasi imposto … che si morde un bel po’ con quella ricerca delicata che richiede lo sviluppo. Le risposte a ciò (in parte e questi disturbi dipendono da varie cose) le troviamo nei disturbi psichiatrici tra i giovani che accrescono di continuo … dalla depressione giovanile fino alla psicosi fino ad atteggiamenti autodistruttivi (anoressia/bulimia) fino al tagliarsi ecc.  Con questa pioggia incessante d’informazioni di vario tipo inutile, con questo consumismo delirante, con questa individualità che in molti casi però è omologata tramite certe immagini ecc. non so, veramente non so … quanto spazio reale rimane a loro, per scoprirsi veramente. 
La donna deve essere tigre … l’uomo … eh, l’uomo cosa esattamente? Un settantenne che sbava dietro le minorenni? …  ... 
Ho scelta questo aspetto ... il tutto è un po' schizofrenico ... 
Per nulla facile. Vedi noi stesse?  ...  ... 


sienne


----------



## Gian (15 Marzo 2014)

quoto Sienne.
Indubbiamente gli adolescenti vivono molto condizionati dagli stereotipi culturali
imposti da mode, quindi dal consumismo e dall'industria. E' molto difficile in questa
situazione cercare di dare una educazione, discernere tra ciò che è giusto ed è errato,
perchè ogni cosa che viene insegnata viene posta nel nulla dalle spinte subculturali
di segno opposto.


----------



## sienne (16 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> quoto Sienne.
> Indubbiamente gli adolescenti vivono molto condizionati dagli stereotipi culturali
> imposti da mode, quindi dal consumismo e dall'industria. E' molto difficile in questa
> situazione cercare di dare una educazione, discernere tra ciò che è giusto ed è errato,
> ...



Ciao Gian,

credo, che ricercare con loro una loro passione ... per occuparli anche accanto la scuola,
sia una possibilità. Ogni passione richiede dedica, lavoro e impegno ... e si nutre di 
una motivazione intrinseca. È una possibilità per capire tramite il fare, che siamo noi
la misura di riferimento per noi stessi. È una buona scuola di vita, che insegna certi principi. 
Non sto parlando di qualche ora, ma proprio il seguire un proprio amore verso qualcosa. 
Dal disegno allo sport al suonare uno strumento ... al creare ecc. una tale passione, 
può condizionare tutta una famiglia, è vero. Ma giustamente, si è una famiglia ... 
E pongono punti di riferimento che stanno fuori dalla famiglia ... e diversi dal consumismo.
E se anche i genitori hanno e curano le loro passioni, ancora meglio ... si apre un 
ventaglio di varie prospettive ... si imparano tante di quelle cose, che non possono
essere trasmessi con le parole, con delle teorie, con dei pensieri ... con delle grida. 
Tutto ha bisogno di essere curato e le cose richiedono impegno ... e ci sono tanti ragazzi,
che seguono, con la cura della famiglia, una loro passione ... ce ne sono ... e non pochi,
e formano in quell'ambiente la loro rete sociale ... con modelli diversi ... 
È una possibilità ... perché di ore libere dopo la scuola e dopo i compiti, rimangono tanti. 
Non lo so, è solo un'idea ... 


sienne


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Gian,
> 
> credo, che ricercare con loro una loro passione ... per occuparli anche accanto la scuola,
> sia una possibilità. Ogni passione richiede dedica, lavoro e impegno ... e si nutre di
> ...


Sono pieni di impegni extra-scolastici Sienne. E' che delle volte i genitori impongono quelle che per, per loro, dovrebbero essere le passioni giuste. Senza ascoltarli.


----------



## sienne (16 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sono pieni di impegni extra-scolastici Sienne. E' che delle volte i genitori impongono quelle che per, per loro, dovrebbero essere le passioni giuste. Senza ascoltarli.



Ciao 

ma ho affermato il contrario ... partire dal bambino 
e non è la quantità o varietà ... è proprio solo una scelta del ragazzo 

sienne


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma ho affermato il contrario ... partire dal bambino
> e non è la quantità o varietà ... è proprio solo una scelta del ragazzo
> ...


Sì dovrebbe essere così, ma vedo un sacco di genitori che sanno di default cosa sia giusto per il proprio figlio. E per me quello è sbagliato.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Gian,
> 
> credo, che ricercare con loro una loro passione ... per occuparli anche accanto la scuola,
> sia una possibilità. Ogni passione richiede dedica, lavoro e impegno ... e si nutre di
> ...


Un'ottima idea, a mio avviso


----------



## Gian (17 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Gian,
> 
> credo, che ricercare con loro una loro passione ... per occuparli anche accanto la scuola,
> sia una possibilità. Ogni passione richiede dedica, lavoro e impegno ... e si nutre di
> ...



mi sembrano dei buoni propositi, è sperabile che sia così, ma non sempre accade
questo specie negli adolescenti che attraversano processi centrifughi rispetto alla famiglia,
salvo poi ritornarci quando i genitori sono anzianotti.
spesso si inizia una passione con un figlio, come suonare uno strumento, ma
proprio perchè lo fai come genitore, non piace; se è invece l'amico o l'amica
del cuore a farlo, tutto sembra magico. gli adolescenti attraversano periodi
di rigetto delle figure genitoriali che manco possiamo immaginare.


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> mi sembrano dei buoni propositi, è sperabile che sia così, ma non sempre accade
> questo specie negli adolescenti che attraversano processi centrifughi rispetto alla famiglia,
> salvo poi ritornarci quando i genitori sono anzianotti.
> *spesso si inizia una passione con un figlio, come suonare uno strumento, ma
> ...


Se la passione è del genitore e non del figlio non vedo per quale motivo meravigliarsi. Sono esseri umani non creature a nostra immagine e somiglianza.


----------



## sienne (18 Marzo 2014)

Ciao 

infatti, parlavo di motivazione intrinseca, non estrinseca. 
Quando quello che fai, lo fai perché è il motore dentro di te, che ti spinge a farlo.
Come quei bambini che riescono a giocare per ore e ore con i Lego, e costruiscono mondi.
Lì sta anche a noi, seguire quel mondo ... e può sfociare in varie direzioni, come poi
iniziare a costruire piccoli robot o essere più portati per la costruzione di ponti ecc. ecc. 

Credo, che non serve che il genitore partecipi, ma che condividi 
il fascino e il percorso con il figlio. Che lo sostegni seguendolo e non dirigendolo ... 


sienne


----------

